# Egg Share @ The LWC Darlington: Part 5



## Skybreeze

*New home ladies
*             
​


----------



## Skybreeze

*Ladies

I just wanted to put a very gentle warning on this thread about the pregnancy and baby chat. Please understand this thread is for ladies/gents to chat about their egg share treatment, so for support and advice. Its great that most of you have got your bumps growing nicely. But please think of the ones who have not been so fortunate. We don't want to put anyone off from posting or alienate anyone because they are not pregnant yet.

I understand that pregnancy is a very exciting and worrying time for all of us, but there are places for you to chat about these things.
Please for all pregnancy and bump chatter there is a special thread for you, all for us egg share ladies >> CLICK HERE

And we also have great bun in the oven boards >> CLICK HERE

Please don't stop posting here, I just want to keep the pregnancy/baby chat to a minimum.

Thanks
your mod Natalie xxx
*


----------



## Pigloo

Book marking!


----------



## nat4353

book marking


----------



## frazermic

book marking


----------



## jarjj

bookmarking


----------



## kirst01

Book marking x


----------



## kirst01

Hi 

How is everyone?

P-how was scan?   

Jo-is everythign ready for new arrival??   . SO excited for you!!

Nat-hows the drugs treating you? When is your e/c?   

Fraz-how are you hun?

Off until Friday then have my friends wedding do, so will be going, but keeping the alcohol to a minimum-i have an excuse tho-I'm back at work 7am on the Saturday mornign!!

Hope everyone is doing good


----------



## nat4353

all fine here just so so so hungry !!!!! its not funny now all i want to do is eat 

getting the accupunture on the go tomorrow and am taking my vitamins 

think were getting a dominos tonight yum xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

Enjoy the wedding and little alcohol - I'd kill for a pint! lol   

We think we got in all we need, still sorting out house - never bloody ending!  Thankfully DP's brother an electrician and very handy (unlike my fella) and has helped loads and saved us money.

Had scary day yesterday with cramps and backache but also had vomiting - so presume it was just 24hr bug!  Really horrible - was weak as kitten.  Lost 2lbs though! HAHA.  Goes a tiny way for the 2stone I put on! lol

Nat - Did you enjoy your Dominos??

Wishing you both ALL the luck in the world with your tx's?

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Nat- I love Dominos, hope you enjoyed it   . I had a huge pizza hut on Monday-it was soooo yummy!

Jo-sorry to hear you werent very well. Wish I could loose 2lbs!!   It is handy when family are handy. Luckily my DH is a qualified electrican and builder, so he does all the stuff around the house! I can paint tho!!! I will have a couple of pints for you   

P-hope your ok hun

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

Enjoy those pints hun   .

It's TOTAL fluke I lost 2lbs - my daughter told me yesterday that my bump doesn't look like other pregnant womens 'cos it's got lump hanging at bottom!  Cheers kid!!

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Yup, thats one thing about kids, they just say it like it is!!   

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - hope you enjoyed your pizza   

Jo - hope you are feeling better

Kirst enjoy the wedding

AFM - well 12 week scan went well, just feeling rough as i'm coming off the steroids i have been on since stims, side effects are kicking in, headache, extreme tiredness and sicky feeling - joy!!

 P xx


----------



## frazermic

Hi

Had some bloods done on Thursday , They had hfea (i think i wrote that right) doing their checks.
Egg collection looks like w/c 6 dec so think test date going to fall over xmas. Been back on the pill and it not agreeing with me, sick as a dog (feeling), bad tempered, you know the drill lol.

Got tooth ache since last night , hope it gose away dont like dentist.

Kirst how you feeling we got all the paper work to complete again lol, I hate writing the letter to the child about yourself. 

Jo not long till you met her. 

Speak soon take care


----------



## jarjj

I'm keeping EVERYTHING crossed that you'll be celebrating Xmas + New Yr with BFP!          

Are you planning on blasts or 3 day transfer?

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## frazermic

I would like blast but would like 2 transfered but i think they are trying to cut down on how many to transfer so need to read the forms as they have changed.


----------



## kirst01

Hi

Fraz-since I had my 1st egg share I havent filled out the form for the potential child. I just assumed they would photocopy the first one??   

One of the forms I got was about single blast transfer, but I want 2 transferred. I still think it is up to us if we have 1-2, as it not compulsory to only have 1!!

I start my suprefact next Friday-not looking forward to it at all. I have put on so much weight as well, going to look like flippin tinky winkey!!! Starting Slimming World tomorrow. I have 4 weeks to get 10lbs off- sure I can do it!!

Jo-not long now at all hun.   

How you p??   

Nat-you ddoing ok with all the drugs??   . Bloody awful arent they!!! 

Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday- I am at work--grrrrrrrrrr  

Chinese tonight for tea- and then slimming world tomorrow. Bring it on!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarjj

You'll easily get 10lbs off!!     

Can't believe your ticker and days coming down - sooooo exciting.

Still can't quite believe I got just over 4wks left!!     Where has the time gone??!!  

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

I know- it has flown!! Any further forward on the name? Or are you just going to wait and see what the little one looks like? I am so excited for you...I'll be texting you to see what happening. Cant believe I'm having egg collection in less than a month   

Off home now----------woooooo hooooooooooo

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Looks like it's still Isla with Grace and Isabella as middle name.

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

I like Isla Grace


----------



## jarjj

Thanks P,

Have you got date for next scan?  Are you planning on finding out flavour?

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## lynsnjon

Hi Ladies,

hope u don't mind me jumping in here but it looks like u girls are the oneds to be talking to about egg sharing. I've been posting on the thread for Care sheffield where we'll be havong our treatment but no one knows much about egg share over there. This is our first try at icsi with egg share and we have our appt on 25/10/10 with the egg share nurse, I've done the bloods and scans etc to make sure i'm ovulating, they said no problem and the dr was really happy with the egg reserve results   . What happens next? I think i've got to have more tests HIV etc i think and then we have to have counselling from what i can gather? 

Can u girls help with my never ending questions, sorry to bug u all but it feels like it's taken forever to get to this point and now i want to know everything!! How long does it normally take to get to the EC/ET stage?

Thanks xxx


----------



## Pigloo

jo - Yes I think we will be finding out flavour, my bet is on it being a girl but DP thinks that as well.  Scan is on 23rd November.

Lynsnjon - I am trying to think what happened now when I did egg share in Jan.  We had some initial bloods done to make sure I was suitable to egg share this was AMH test for egg reserve.  Then we were matched and given treatment plan and had counselling before we started. They do a couple of blood tests while you are doing your treatment, think its called a HLV test.

I started the pill to sinc me with the recipient and was on that for a month and then did D/R for about a week and Stimming for about 10/11 days and then E/C. ET is either 2/3/5 days after E/C .  So I basically started Pill on 8th Jan and had ET on 24th Feb (mine was a 3 day transfer)

I'm sure some of the other girls going through tx now will be able to help you, as they are going through it as we speak.

P x


----------



## lynsnjon

Thanks Pigloo that's really helpful, u look as though u got started quite quick. I'm keeping fingers crossed that we can start at xmas or new year. I thought u had to have HIV & STI tests etc though, not worried about that cos I regularly donate blood so they will have checked that and let me know if there was a problem...I hope.

God, there's so many thing to worry about isn't there, how did u all cope with the stress of it all. 

Congrats on ur BFP by the way, I'm new to this and love reading people's journey's, especially when I see a BFP, strange but it gives you hope that you can do it.

x


----------



## jarjj

Hi Lynsnjon and welcome to our little thread,

Ask away - we'll help all we can.  From inital app to e/c round about 3-4 months - depends on when recipient ready.

Wishing you lots of luck with tx,

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Lyns - Thanks   I can't remember but I think HIV was prob in the batch of bloods I had done, one of the other girls maybe able to help on that? I'm sure it has to be done as a HFEA condition to store gametes anyway.



P xx


----------



## frazermic

Hi Lyns

I had appointment on 04/10 more like a follow up as was there in jan 2010. Started pill that day so i can be sync with other lady. Had bloods done the 15/10 not the full bloods as some are still in date. Was given all the forms at blood appointment to complete . Was told egg collection will be week comenc 6/12/10, depends on stimms normally ive always had collection on a thursday so will be 10/12.  Hopefully we have a nice surpise for xmas
So i think i will be down reg around 20/11 not sure as waiting for paper work with dates on.

Ask away on questions we been around the block a few times and as you can see some happy news with bfps on this thread. So we will all get their in the end.
take care


----------



## lynsnjon

thanks jarrj & pigloo, got my fingers crossed 4 u frazermic. That was our wish as well to have a nice xmas pressie but we should have got our ass into gear sooner for that! The annoying thing is that we had to wait 9 months for 1 appt this year an it was only to see gynae again! so feel like 2010 was a bit of a wasted year so now we're pushing to get everything going asap.

Hope everything goes well for you frazermic

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Lyns

I am currently on the pill (started in August) and will be starting my stimming on Friday!! I stop my pill on the 27th then hopefully AF will arrive as I have my baseline scan on the 2nd Nov. All going to plan my egg collection will be the 15th November and egg transfer the 20th. My first egg share took 2 months from deciding to share to the actual egg collection. Each time I have had to get my STI tests done inc the HIV at the local GUM clinic, but I think my bloods are in date this time so I might not need them!!    . 

Jo- They are lovely names hun-still cant believe it is less than 4 weeks for you    

P-you'll have to let us know what your little one is! 23rd will fly round. It is so exciting for you both.   

Nat-hows married life hun??  

Fraz-you will have a lovely BFP for Xmas   

Hopefully everone will be joining Jo & P very shortly with BFP      

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Ah, thanks Kirsty,

It's still doesn't seem real sometimes - could only be 2wks!!!      

  to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Wow Frazermic and Kirst you will have your BFPs by Christmas   

Lynsnjon - You wilil have yours not long after   

Jo - What a relief it will be for you to have your little girl in the world, its a stressful 9 months hoping and praying everything goes alright.  I can't wait until April!!!!

Nat - hope all is weel with you  and D/r going ok, have you decided on one or two to be transferred?

Anyone wana place any bets on the flavour of our wee cherub?

P xx


----------



## kirst01

P- I think a little boy   . Bet you cant wait   

Jo-2 weeks- flipping heck hun!!!   

xx


----------



## lynsnjon

Thanks for the info kirst and I hope everything goes well for you and like P says you will have your BFP (I'm sending you loads of PMA    ) and P thanks for that, I sooooo hope we do, I don't know how I'd get over the disapointment it must be heartbreaking   . But dh said the other day that if it was to be a BFN then wse wouldn't stop until we got a BFP which was nice to here.............and I thought it was only me that was completely obsessed!! It's even harder after having my son with no problems at all, you just take it for granted that everything's ok don't you and that infertility will never effect you. I got my BFP with uke the first month we tried and I even convined myself he was a mistake and spent the whole pregnancy hating it, if I knew we'd have to go through all this I would have felt and thought completely differently, but as they say hindsight is an amazing thing.

When is your due date P? have u been throwing up everywhere? (that's a good sign that you're having a boy because the testosterone in your body makes u chuck up at everything!) I had it all way through with Luke and didn't stop until the day I had him    
xx


----------



## lynsnjon

ooops my son is called Luke....not Uke. Stupid nails!


----------



## Pigloo

Lyns - its strange how you can fall pregnant so easily the first time and then end up having to go through this.  I guess thats what they refer to as secondary infertility.  Do they know what the problem is?

We tried not to get our hopes up the first time we tried (with egg share) but we did try to keep positive and we did get our BFP but it wasn't a sticky one first time (my recipient got a BFP).  To get over the dissapointment I threw myself into planning the next go and as soon as I had dates confirmed I felt so much better.

My due date is now 22nd April it was 25th (i'm sure it still should be 25th but whats 2/3 days matter) 25th was what the IVF clinic worked out from date of conception (which hasn't changed!)but at 12 week scan baby was measuring as if i was 12wks 3 days from crown to rump so they brought date forward 3 days so it will be due on Good Friday!!  Looks like we are going to have a tall baba    mid you i am 5ft 7 and DP 6Ft

No morning sickness AT ALL for me so maybe another hint that my thoughts of it being a girl maybe right.  Must have been awful having sickness all the way through    I'll be shocked if its a boy as all the theories I have read point to it being a girl but we will be happy with either of course.

P xxx


----------



## jarjj

P

I reckon a girl    - saying that I thought I was having a boy so maybe I'm no good at guessing   .

I reckon I'll relax and believe it when I'm screaming and pushing out baby - lol!

Am at m/w on Thurs so see if baby any further engaged.

  to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Got fingers crossed for you Jo that baby is engaged.


----------



## nat4353

hi all 

just a quickly hi lyns and welcome - i never got to do egg share as my amh was too low but ive stayed chatting on here anyway but did have a fresh and a fet at lwc now started another fresh at gateshead where pigloo is just on the dr injections 

all is going well no side effects at up to now and been jabbing  almost 2 weeks !!!! always use to num area first with ice with all my ivfs anyway 2 nights ago thought bugger this and dident use ice to numb lik i usually do and both times ive bled !!!!

not been thinking about it too much although this one has got to  work it really has - this will be the last one for a long long while so it just has to work 

been busy today looking for carpets and new flooring but with what starts off to be some small improvements turns out to get bigger and bigger

think im at clinic next wd for scan then suppose ill start menepour tht night so wondering what response ill get with the higher dose !!! will very interesting to see 

off to my friends tonight she has left her husband so not good - she was one of my bridesmaids and the husband was our best man !!!! hes gutted xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - I used to numb the area with emla cream but found it to be a pain after a while as I had to put it on 20 mins before injecting and cover with a plaster and i sometimes still felt it.  I stopped using it after a while and just got used to the needles.  After having gestone injections -  1/1/2 inch long needles and oil based solution (so dead thick to plunge through needle) every day in my buttock they are nothing!!!

Got my intralipid drip tomorrow as well, don't care much for them, they are the worst having to have canula in vein knacks   but got to be done.

Hope you can be a shoulder for your friend although it sounds like its her husband that needs it..bless.

Px


----------



## oshboshers

Hello everyone







, sorry for the dissapearing act all the time. Twins both fab had 28 week scan and both showing just under 3lb so spot on. Lots of really bad pain in ribs as little girl breech. I finished work now as couldn't take any more leaning over the bank counter. Got my induction date for 16th December so something to work towards  .

Jo, all sounds all systems are go for you, not long now especially if baby is in place  
Pigloo, great news on scans really glad everyhting is going great for you and the little one  
Nat, really  for you got lots of   going on. this is going to be your time hun x

Hi to everyone else hope you all doing well xx


----------



## kirst01

Osh-cant believe how far along you are-its scary!!!

Hope you and bub's are doing well adn you are getting lots of rest    

xx


----------



## oshboshers

Hiya Kirsty   , yes i am fine no rest though trying to get on top of christmas before it becomes impossible lol. You sound like you doing well.  Really hope things go well for you this time, be a great christmas pressie for you    .x


----------



## jarjj

We ALL going to be busy on here what with new babies, bumps and all the LOVELY BFP'S we'll be celebrating (Kirsty + Nat) over Xmas!               

 


Joanne

xx


----------



## lynsnjon

HI P,

sorry it's been a while, had a lot to sort out. My son was with my previous long term partner, we were together 8 yrs before we had luke but the pressure of a baby and an even bigger baby that did nothing but work and play on his xbox proved too much. I met my hubby a couple of months after we split (luke was only 2 at the time and dh's parents are very old fashioned and i'm sure they still think i'm some kind of slapper even though he was from a long term relationship  ) and dh has raised him as his own. We got married quick because we wanted more kids together but we wanted to get married first, it was all supposed to be sooo easy! until after a yr of trying we finally went to dr's to be told that dh has azoospermia, probably a side effect of the excessive scar tissue that was left by the surgeon that butchered him as a child when he had an op for undesdcended testes.

Luckily though we know he is producing sperm, it's just getting stuck trying to come out! so we know that we can do icsi without using donor sperm which is the one thing I was really worried about and now that we've got our heads around the fact that it's not going to be easy we're going for it. The thing that upset us the most over the last yr or so is the feeling of complete helplessness, which I'm sure u all must have had to get over to face this but we learned about egg share mainly through trying to find a cheaper route for the icsi we need but after lengthy talks with dh we decided that we really wanted to help another couple that were in the terrible situation of having no viable eggs. 

We really, really want it to work first time and are really praying that we get a sticky one (or more) but if it's not a bfp then i'd still be overjoyed if the recipient got a bfp. I've been reading on here that some couples are waiting 3-4 yrs for donors!! That must be so draining for them to be in limbo for that long so we just wanna do our bit.

Reading all your stories is so inspirational, you can see that it really can happen!! Last week we just wanted to get it over with right now but now have come round to the idea that it will more than likely take upto 6 months or more (which I find unbelievable with so many donors needed) but we've got our first app with the counseller on 15/11/10 so at least we feel like we're getting somewhere at last.

You're all so welcoming and even though we're not at LWC I hope u don't mind me coming on here but there's not that many egg share thread's on ff. I still can't believe how many of u have got ur bfp's!! if you have then congrats to u all and if ur going through it now I wish u all the luck in the world that you get the bfp u all deserve.

  xx


----------



## kirst01

Osh-    that the bean is sticky and stays put this time- come on little bean!!!

Jo- I would desperately love a BFP for Xmas.     that we get one, and so does Nat. Cant imagine another BFN   . Come on little bean-be lovely and sticky and stick for us. 

Lyns-I thought it would be so easy too! Especially as I spent from 16-22 using everything possible to not get pregnant. Life is cruel but we will get there in the end   . You have your appointment with the counceller the day I have my egg collection! Hopefully everything will move quickly for you and you are celebrating your BFP before long. 

Start my drugs tomorrow-  -hope i dont end up in huge bruises again   .

P,, Osh,  Nat and Fraz-hope you are all ok


----------



## lynsnjon

Kirst -It is cruel you're right but like u say we'll get there in the end! I'll be thinking of you on the 15th and     that you get loads of eggs       . It's mad how we spent so long trying not to get pg and now that's all we want   .


----------



## kirst01

Thanks Lyns   

Well, did my first suprefact injection this morning-not too bad! Needle refused to go into left side tho-had to stick it in the right!!    Things we have to do!!!!


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - eeh you are on your way, good luck!!  I found that some of the needles were blunt!! I just put a new needle on the end if I had that prob, but I guess you can't do that as the needles at LWC are fixed to the syringe.

Lyns - you will get your BFP!! My DP has azoospermia and we had to use donor, we are fine with it now.  To be honest DP didn't get his hopes up and was prepared.  The annoying thing is we don't know the cause of his condition.

Nat - where are you??

Jo - hope that baby is engaged.

P x


----------



## nat4353

im here xxxxx

lyns - hope that you get your bfp, it will all start feeling very real soon once you start

p , im here !!!!! still injecting  these needles are the worst ive had as in they get jammed and dont feel the best quality but at least they get the stuff in thats all that matters 

kirst - wooo hooo ur on your way to becoming a mammy xxxxxx 

ive been busy crimbo shopping online just want to be organised this year so started getting things in - it takes such a lot of time specially as every year there are more to buy for ( im not a humbug i love crimbo) but never know what to get people and im so indecisive take ages to decide what to get..

p - hows thins gooing with you it's gone so fast !!!!!!  

still got to bring up the subject of having 2 put back in with dh - im always fighting somthing or have some obstical in my way  it dont help that Ellie is being a little monkey ( im like Ellie be good were not convincing daddy with this behaviour !!!!) 

nataliexxxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Nat

    hope so!! There is nothing I want more!!

Does your DP not fancy the idea of 2 going back? It is a hard decision tho, especially with the chance of 2 taking!  . This is our last "go" as such, we still have our frosties but this is the lsat fresh cycle- but I am am     that we wont need another cycle cos this one will work!! We'll both have BFP for Xmas!!

xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty and Nat,

You WILL get pregnant!          

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi

How is everyone? Eeeeh Jo-not long now!!!      

P-how are you? Little one doing good?   

Nat-arggh!! The injections are fab arent they!!!    Any desicion about how many embies to put back?    So much to think about!

Fraz-how's you   

Lyns- hope everything is going well hun   

I am now on day 7 of suprefact injections.     that AF arrives on time and that my baseline scan is good to go on tuesday.    normally is on time- but who knows!!!

Hope everyone has a good day

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

Let us know how scan goes on Tue.

Not sure if you seen on F/B but I been having pains/backache and a show since Tue night.  Not regular though but last night was pretty damn painful.

Just waiting now.

P - Seen your new pic, scan pic - LOVE IT!!   

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Jo hun-wow!!!!

So excited for you!!!    

xx


----------



## frazermic

hi 

Kirst- I'm ok, just got treatment plan today, Been spotting for 2 days and really bad cramps i would normaly would have AF but on pill. Jackie says its ok but if full flow then to ring.

j- not long if your get pains.

You have inbox me your ******** details girls as i have no one from our group.


----------



## kirst01

Fraz-any approximate dates hun? I got cramps and a tiny bit of brown 7 days ago, and now I have stopped the pill- nowt!! Hahaha. Come on AF!!

will inbox you my ******** details hun

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi all

jo - i read on ** hope this is the start of your new addition showing - so happy for you xxxxx

hi fraz nd kirst and evryone else

had scan and started on stimming last night 3 injections a day now my tum has had enough already !!!!! LOL not sure what happened with the first lot of injections as the amounts in a syringe looked diffrent from tonight !!! 5 lots of vinals to mix glad dh is doing them, next scan monday 

good luck to everyone we need a BFP bonanza in time for crimbo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat

Good luck with scan on Monday.  Keeping EVERYTHING crossed for BFP's for you all before Xmas.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi everyone

Good News. Joanne gave birth today @ 10.12am to Baby Isla, 5lbs 11 1/2 oz.     

xxxx


----------



## oshboshers

hiya, girls, 

or wow Jo that is brill congradulations yey   .

hope all other ladies are doing great and    for your bfp's xxxxx


----------



## MissTC

Hey girls

Its the LWC Lurker here   

Jo - wow congratulations sweety on the birth of Isla.  I am so very pleased for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Kirst - I see your EC planned soon?  If all ok is ET planned for 19 Nov?  It's just that I have a FET planned for 19 Nov so we may be 2ww together   

Big hello to everyone - I do keep up with what's happening with you guys, I just don't post much anymore.  I haven't stopped caring though

Take care all
Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Tracy

ET is planned for 20th so still will be on 2ww together. Still hoping that AF shows-no sigh as of yet. 3 days to go!!! 
Sednign you loads of    that you get a much deserved BFP hun, and a lovely early xmas pressie. xxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks for letting everyone know Kirsty, 

Am being kept in overnight as Isla not taking to breastfeeding. They have gave her syringe of formula. 

Just got to persist overnight so can go home tomorrow.

Joanne
Xx


----------



## frazermic

Congrats jo on the birth of your baby girl

xx


----------



## nat4353

fantastic news jo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



hi girls



quite concerned something is wrong with meds, a few years ago we used menopur just 2 amps (225) that went in one injection,



anyway this go were on 375 which is 5 amps 



nurse said max that can be put in per syringe is 3 amps plus 1ml of saline so one injection has this amount in 



the 2ed injection has 2 amps in plus 1ml of saline



n0w here's the bit that is confusing me im so puzzled



the syringes are 1ml and the saline bottles are 1ml so tonight both syringes were full as id expect them to be, 



last night both syringes of putting the exact same things in were only half full and the night before we had one syringe that was half full and one 3/4



everything has been done exactly the same each night ive checked im usig the same size syringe etc - I'm very confused my only explanation is that the saline bottles have got different amounts in when they should be 1ml but they are medical items and i doubt this very much 



natalie


----------



## Skybreeze

COngratulations Jo!!!!!


----------



## Pigloo

Joanne, well done

Nat - Saw you post re meds on Gateshead thread and I can't think of anything other than what Dippychick said, as long as you got the amps of powder i'm sure you'll be fine.  Just remember to give them a good flick to make sure all solution is in bottom of bial before drawing up.

P x


----------



## jarjj

Thanks everyone,

We home - and well, catch up properly soon

 

Joanne

x


----------



## kirst01

Hi Everyone

Jo-how are you and Isla? Yu must be over the moon.    

P-hows you hun??

Nat & Fraz-hope you are both ok xx


well, had my scan, all ok. Had to start Gonalf today instead of Tuesday- no idea why, they didnt seem to know either. Got a call today from the female consultant to tell me that sedation they use had gone under new legislation and they dont have the licence for it yet, so they might (30% chance) not be able to do the egg collection at darlington. The options would be 1) Go to LWC in london for it or 2) cancel tx and start again in Jan. DH was really really annoyed, I was just upset. Think its a bit naff that a big clinic doesnt get the licence that it needs. I obviously dont want to cancel tx and even though they said they would pay for us to get to London and back it will be so stressful, and it will be with a team of doctors I have never met before. SHe is ringing DH this afternoon, so hopefully it will be good news. If not-who knows!!! 

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Bloody hell Kirsty!!!

What they playing at??!!       

Hope they sort it out this afternoon, 

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

jo- I know. Dr A rang me at 3.30pm and wanted to speak to DH, he is at work so he said he would ring his mobile.  DH has had no call so dont know whether I should take GonalF tonight. I think whatever happens I want e/c to be this month, so think I will do the GonalF. I have never been to docs for sick note, but I am just so stressed this time, esp with the poss of having to go to Londn, that I think if I do have to go, I will try and get a sick note for week of e/C. I cant believe it, this is our last fresh go (we do have our frosties). Honestly, what a palava!!! 

xxxx


----------



## frazermic

hi kirst
I cant believe it, im having scan tomorrow as been bleeding spotting for a week and now heavy , so they are going to start me on superfact early, ec still be w/c 6/12 so no changes to plans


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

i would do EXACTLY the same and get yourself on the sick hun, it's a stressful enough time without all this palarva!    

thinking of you,

   

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Thanks Jo- big huge     to both of you. I've seen the pics onf acebook. She is gorgeous-like a little china doll. xx

Fraz-its good news that your dates stay the same!! Blimmin AF!!   

I'm off to bed-8.45-getting old!! Had a stotting headache all day, hopefully will here from clinic in morning!!!

xxx


----------



## nat4353

kirst - oh god what a shambles for u hun yes have some good time off on the sick u need to be as unstressed as possible xxxx have you heard anything yet - cant understand why they not contacted you again.

if you do go down make sure they pay for you to stay over so you can rest and relax after ec

we had scan on mon a bit better than last time but only a few follies on each side the right size with some smaller ones on each side too so they have now put me on max dose 450 menepour to give me a bit of a kick ( 3 injections now its a bummer and a right faff)

anyway have scan tomorrow at 11 so will see whats going on in there and if all well EC mon possibly tue 

my problem had been sorted P it was what u said lOL

fraz - great your getting started are u at LWC still

hope your all well xxxxxxxxxxxxx

big kiss to baba from me jo xx

oh ive had me hair chopped ina sort of long bob , but need to grow my feathered bits b4 it looks like a proper bob xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

Let us know how scan goes tomorrow - your little 'un is GORGEOUS!!  LURVE that new photo you put on **.

Kirsty - LWC better get their fingers out today!!!!           

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Thanks Nat-it is just such a pain. DH has a course at work wed-Fri he really shouldnt be missing, so if we need to go to London he will miss 2 days. Just wish I knew one way or the other, cos if it is going to be a darlingon we could go and he could go to his course after. Just wish someone would tell us!!    Is making me   .

I really hope they do Jo- I took my GonalF regardless cos there is no way I want to postpone until January!! It does sound really awful but I am not very happy with the lady consultant- in my last tx when she scanned me she said I had a twisted ovary-this obviuosly panicked me-but when I asked nurse she said it's just that ovarys move about. And my last e/c she couldnt get the eggs and DR A had to take over. 

I know I shouldnt get down but I do- and I hate asking for sick note- the Gp are crap anyway!!

xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

It's TOTALLY understandable!! I wouldn't be happy with Consultant either.  It's bound to effect you - I'd be a wreck and on edge - take no crap from GP - would like to think if you told them what you going though you would EASILY get sick note.

Isla and I sending you lots and LOTS of      

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Aww-thanks Jo & Isla   

DH at work, hoping that LWC have rang him today so I will know what is going on!!

Wil let you know as soon as I find out!

xxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi

DH got through to DR A. He was very apologetic and we will be re-embursed for any money we spend. If the E/C is at London it means the E/T will be at London also. I am just a bit worried cos I dont know the doctors or the nurses!   

Ah well, cant be helped, just want my BFP

xx


----------



## jarjj

I know it's a pain but it will be MORE than worth it when you get your BFP!!       

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Kirst - What a carry on for you, however try not to worry when you get there, think positive thoughts to give yourself the best chance.  In fact this could be the tx that gives you your BFP.   The Drs and Nurses in LWC London will be very experienced, after all this is their main clinic and I'm sure they will look after you.   Maybe you could post on the LWC thread (if there is one) and post your concerns, hopefully someone will be able to reassure you.

Frazer - Doesn't sound like they think the bleeding will be a problem?

Nat - Wow - E/c next week, how did your scan go?  Are you pleased with your new hair then?

Jo - Hope you are both well

AFM - I'm loaded with cold and feeling crap, was meant to be going to friends for fireworks and food tonight but just not up to it.   

P x


----------



## nat4353

kirst - on the upside the stats are better at there london clinic and as its them who will be dealing with your embies it might just be a good sign xxxx think positive

hi well scan went well think there's about 7 good size follies better than last time with my 3 !!!!! what size should they be at last scan so booked in for monday 9.30

glad that we usually get good fertilization so should have a few to play with - DH love juice LOL is still doing well all massively above average ( thats one good thing we have on our side at least) its all the pills i make him pop haha 

but looks like were having just 1 emby put back in AHHH DH never puts his foot down but he is about this mainly because we are having a hurrendous time with jack at the moment and he thinks it would be too much if both took and worries that jacks placment with us could break down etc etc and he right but cant help thinking im having my chance 

but he did say that if this dont work we can do another fresh straight after !!! and  i suppose from 2 fresh cycles I might get some frosties which means more goes !!!!

oh i think ive got a bug iv felt sick all day and under the weather hope its gone by Monday also im so so shattered and my back is killing - right moan over xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi everyone, hope you are ok on this awful day   . I have my next scan at 3pm today so hopefully will find out what is happening with e/c and where it will be at!

Will be on later and hopefully will be able to let you know which clinic we are going to

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

Thinking of you,

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

good luck hope your scan goes well and you get sorted with where u will be going !!!!!

afm had ec yesterday all went really well managed to get 10 eggies and we had the call this morning and 8 have fertilised so far so good

ET tomorrow morning at 10.45 and think ive convinced dh to have 2 put back in - hes got the bug that i had the other day so is flat out on the sofa I hope hes better for tomorrow 

just been wrapping some crimbo presents god im being so organised LOL 

the weather is just so crap int it its so miserable 

take care all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## frazermic

hi

Nat -well done ,thats a great number, all the best for ET.  

kirst- hope you have a positive scan today and find out whats going on with clinics.

AFM having issues with drugs provider , lwc said they will give me the drugs from their supplies. Start superfact friday.

jo- hows you and isla


----------



## jarjj

It's ALL going on!!

Nat - Excellent number of eggs!    8 fertilised - over the moon for you! Hope DH still lets you get 2 put back tomorrow.  Thinking of you, let us know how it goes pls.

Michaela - Wishing you all the luck in the world with this tx, am hoping to hear of 3 BFP's from you, Nat and Kirsty.

Isla just wonderful - can't stop looking at her.  Admit I've had few tears thinking about the other twin but just so so grateful for her -   

  to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Kirst/Frazer - thinking of you too and hoping these are just minor set backs on your road to a BFP   

Nat - Hope all goes well tomorrow with E/T and the 2ww goes by quickly, only thing with Gateshead is its nearly a three week wait as they make you wait 16 days from ET to test!! I know you said you wouldn't test early but I didn't wait that long, thats just cruel and TBH its just to cover their backs!! Waiting 14 days from EC is long enough.  Keep up the xmas shopping/wrapping and that will help take your mind off things.


Jo - Glad all is well with you and Isla, I have been thinking about my recipent today and wondering if she is about due/had a baby?  I think I will contact HFEA in next few weeks to find out whether it worked?  I know she got a BFP.

AFM -had midwife apt today, she put doppler on but spent ages telling me she may not find HB as it could still be too early and if I wanted to I could come back in 2 weeks time if she couldn't find it.  Anyway she put the stick on my belly and found it in about 2 seconds!!  It was dead loud and strong/fast and she said it was a good strong HB so i think we were both relieved lol!!  I didn't tell her I had been listening to it at home since 10 weeks   

Weather is shocking, i'm back to work tomorrow now i have recovered from my bout of sinusitis/cold.

P x


----------



## kirst01

Nat-fantastic number of eggs, good luck for ET    . Hope you persuaded DH to have 2 put back!!!

P-good news on hearing the heartbeat   

Jo-you will be sad about the other twin, its understandable hun   

Fraz-I had that problem last time and LWC gave me suppleis from their own stock-its a pin isnt it!!!
AFM-the consultant (again the female) told me that she might not be able to see anything as it was very early in in my tx   (wtf??), so when she scanned me I have 10 large follicles and 10 smaller ones- she was very suprised they had grown so quick   , and everything is on track for E/C on either Mon/Tuesday next week. Still not sure where it will be at, will find out on Friday. Good news tho if we do go to London, everything will be paid for in advance! Next scan Friday at 11.15am, so will get, date, time and place of E/C!!

Its quite a nice morning here-very cold tho!! 

Big    to everyone and loads of   xxxx


----------



## jarjj

P

GREAT news m/w heard h/b.  Mine didn't attempt until much later!   

I was also thinking about recipient yesterday and wondering if she got BFP - didn't want to know until I had Isla in my arms.  I emailed Sarah yesterday telling her about Isla - got lovely email back and asked if we'd pop in sometime and see them.   

I'm going to email Sarah today and see if she can tell me anything about either of my donations.

I TRULY hope at LEAST 1 lady got the baby they dreamed of.

  to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi all

well transfer went great - Cant believe what a fantastic team of staff they have there and everything just feels so right with them all so down to earth.

any way had 22222222222222222222222222222222222222 YES 22222222222222222222222222222222222 put back both good grades

and 5 to freeze was going to be just 2 to freeze but things had developed with the other 3 so we have a few in the freezer to play with if needed.

the dr adrid did  transfer er, chris mam came with me as every one has sickness bug in this house jack off school ellie ill and chris only a bit better so it was all new for her

otd 26th nov but yes will test 14dpec and take that as official outcome 

kirst glad all is going well and an all paid trip to london dont sound to bad 

hi frz and p 

yes would be intresting jo about other bfps xxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat

I was sooooo wishing you'd get 2 put back!     

Emailed Sarah and Jackie going to get back to me tomorrow.

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi all

Nat - so pleased you got to have two put back, the staff are fab there.  I hope you get that BFP in 2wks time and great that you have some frosties. 

Jo - I think I'll ring sarah and ask about recipient, like I say I know she got a BFP.

Kirst - yeah make the most of your trip to London if you can 

P x


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - Jackie phoned me back today and my recipient had twins, 2 girls very recently.

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

WOW- TWINS!!   

How do you feel about that?   

Jackie not phoned me yet - was supposed to yesterday?  Did you ring up and ask for Jackie to let you know?

Joanne

xx


----------



## jarjj

P

I've just checked my e mail and Jackie had replied.  Twin boys born from my donation - not sure if it's from 1st or 2nd cycle.

To be honest I'm not sure how I feel    - am truly happy baby was born - not sure if I just feel unsure 'cos I lost one of twins - or maybe just my hormones.

Think I feel shocked!    

But happy for recipient 'cos without them I wouldn't be holding my gorgeous Isla in my arms right now!!

Kirsty - Hope scan goes ok and you find out what happening.  I'll text you later   

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - I felt happy for her but its does bring the sadness back that I lost my BFP, although I am happy to have my little one on board now and thank our lucky stars every day. I think i would have felt worse if I hadn't of been pregnant.  I feel curious more  than anything thinking that there are two babies out there that I helped to create.  

Although we both had to endure heartache from that cycle me losing my BFP and you losing the other twin I guess we have given these ladies the best present anyone could give and we should feel proud about that.  

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

You're right - we have the BEST gifts now! Your precious bump and my precious Isla.   

Jackie e mailed back saying the twin boys was from my first donation so I've asked her if there was pregnancy from my 2nd cycle.

Strange thought I admit, but without sharing I wouldn't be looking at my gorgeous baby right now   .

Our eggs must be good though eh??!!       

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

gosh girlie's what a lot to take 

4 babies out there !!!! that you helped create 

jo - I can understand how u must feel I would feel the same ( a bit all over the place ) have u told DH what does he think ? but for now focus on your baba that you and dh created 

and like P said those ladies will be so eternally grateful that they too could have  family with there husbands 



afm - feel sick as a dog think ive totally overdosed on the vitamins !!!!! ive added a whole lot more to the concoction.
ive booked to see gp to see if he will check prostrate level on tue so prob wouldnt get results back till fri id be 9ppt by then would that be too late Pig if there was an issue ( even though I dont think there is) but not leaving anything to chances after the chemical pregnancy.

im feeling tired too so trying top rest as much as possible now whilst ellie at nursery.

another thing ive noticed i do on the 2ww not sure if i always do it or just notice it more in 2ww i always clench my tummy muscles i never seem to be relaxed might have something to do that i always feel bloated just strange

how u doing kirst xx


----------



## Pigloo

Yes Jo our eggs must be top notch   

Nat - Did you ask for Progesterone levels to be checked, you said prostrate?  I'm sure getting the results at 9 days will be fine.  You have never bled early before so I'm sure all will be ok. Maybe you could take 2 cyclogest up until then?  Have you ever only took one before?

Just be careful with all the vitamins - you don't want to over do it.  Agate had a look over Angle bumps vits and gave her opinion on them.  Don't think she felt the amount she was popping was necessary.  I will see if I can dig out her post so you can have a look.  All I took was pregnacare.

P x


----------



## nat4353

tar P that would be good

with ellie I took 1 but two with lwc and 2 now, eee god glad u know what i mean LOL its because my dads got problems with his prostate !!! its a good job u mentioned it or a could have asked for that


----------



## Pigloo

Nat -  just had visions of you asking GP to have your prostate checked!

Found this what agate posted in her Immunes FAQ - it wasn't what I was looking for, the post I was looking for was a one where an FF'r was asking agates opinion on AB's protocol and she broke it all down?

20.4.1 *In general*
You should check with your clinic about any supplements that you propose to take during your treatment. There are so many different supplements being marketed as having fertility benefits that its impossible for me to consider all of them - however, I would generally be sceptical of the many of the claims being made and would suggest you look for actual research studies that back them up and check whether they have any likely unhelpful effects for your own medical and immune situation before you decide to spend money on them. Supplements should be considered on an individual basis bearing in mind your own medical situation, immune levels, diet etc.

20.4.2 *Agnus Castus/Cohosh/soya isoflavones/yam etc*
Some of these e.g., Agnus Castus may be helpful if you are TTC naturally as they reduce prolactin levels which can help regularise ovulation, but, they all affect hormone levels so it is very unlikely that your clinic would approve their use during fertility treatment as they may interfere with treatment.

20.4.3 *Bee pollen/propolis/Royal Jelly*
Some ladies take this on the grounds that they may improve egg quality (they contain various minerals and amino acids). They are often marketed as boosting the immune system (which may be disadvantageous for immune Tx ladies). It is not clear whether these claims are true as the research is sketchy, and even if they do boost immune activity whether that still applies in ladies who already have excessive activity or if it is only in immunosuppressed patients. Bee products are unlikely to be suitable for ladies who are allergic to bee stings.

20.4.4 *Bromelain/Pineapple extract*
This is marketed on the grounds that it may improve the chances of implantation and/or improve digestion. For the same reason, some ladies take it from egg collection to pregnancy test date, although herbalists also say raw pineapple can be used to bring on labour which implies it could cause unhelpful uterine contractions around implantation or early pregnancy - so for that reason, some ladies stick to UHT pineapple juice rather than fresh pineapple/fresh juice. I have not seen any scientific evidence for it either way.

20.4.5 *Calcium *
Calcium supplements will generally benefit any women taking clexane or steroids or during pregnancy and breastfeeding. Certain medical conditions do cause problems with calcium build-up (hypercalcaemia) so in those situations you would need to check with your GP.

20.4.6 *Chinese herbal medicine*
To determine what knock-on effects these medicines have, you first need to know exactly what is in them (which is often difficult to be sure), then you have to get advice on every ingredient to find out its effects for fertility treatment and for your immune system. Very few fertility clinics would approve their use because its too complicated to do this and there have been many reports about the labelling on Chinese medicines being inaccurate and in rare cases, the bottles containing ingredients that are very dangerous e.g., lead or banned pharmaceuticals.

20.4.7 *Coenzyme Q10*
Some practitioners e.g., Zita West recommend taking coenzyme Q10 during stimulation and up until embryo transfer in the hope of improving egg quality. Personally, I would not take it after embryo transfer or during pregnancy because there is insufficient evidence that it is safe.

20.4.8 *DHEA*
Some small studies have shown that it may benefit ladies with poor ovarian reserve as they may have reduced blood DHEA levels and some improvement in egg numbers and quality has been shown for such ladies in pilot studies. Full clinical trials have not, to my knowledge, been published yet. In my opinion, it is inadvisable for ladies with normal ovarian reserve and particularly ladies with PCOS to supplement with DHEA as it may lower Sex Hormone Binding Globulin (SHBG) and raise LH and testosterone levels leading to reduced egg quality. In general, I think its better to have your DHEA levels tested to see if you have reduced levels or not before deciding to take DHEA, and if you do take it, to have your DHEA, SHBG, LH and testosterone levels monitored whilst you try it. It needs to be taken for at least three months prior to IVF to take effect. Some clinics may be very much against you taking it.

20.4.9 *Echinacea*
This has been shown to increase immune response which is exactly what you want to fight a cold but not desirable if you are trying to reduce an overactive immune system, so I would avoid taking this whilst cycling and in pregnancy if you have, for example, elevated NKa.

20.4.10 *Evening primrose oil*
This may be beneficial when you are TTC naturally if taken up until ovulation, as it is estrogenic so, for example, may improve the quality of cervical mucus but as it is a phytoestrogen so it is not appropriate to take it after ovulation and very few fertility clinics would approve of its use during fertility treatment as it may interfere with hormone levels.

20.4.11 *Fish liver oil (cod liver oil, halibut liver oil)*
This should not be taken when TTC or pregnant because it contains excessive vitamin A. Animal liver and liver pate is not recommended for consumption during pregnancy for the same reason.

20.4.12 *Flaxseed oils (and other vegetable omega 3 oils)*
These are marketed mainly as an alternative to omega 3 fish oils. They may be therefore be beneficial to vegetarian ladies. However, they are likely to have some phytoestrogen content which may be unhelpful for fertility and they are not chemically the same as fish oils (mainly ALA rather than EPA or DHA) so whether or not they have the same benefits as fish oils is doubtful.

20.4.13 *Folic acid (and B6, and B12)*
All ladies who are TTC should take at least 400mcg of folic acid for at least three months before conception to prevent birth defects. (This level is included in all pre-natal vitamins together with additional B6 and B12 to balance B vitamin levels.) Some consultants recommend higher intakes for ladies on steroids or with the heterozygous MTHFR mutation. Most consultants recommend at least 5mg of folic acid per day (balanced with about 50mg B6 and 1mg B12) for ladies with the homozygous MTHFR mutation whilst TTC. When you are no longer TTC you should discuss with your GP the appropriate dose of folic acid for MTHFR as you need to balance the additional stroke/clotting risk of not taking folic acid versus the small additional cancer risk of taking folic acid. Natural folate found in, for example, leafy green veg gives the same protection without any additional cancer risk.

20.4.14 *L-arginine, L-carnitine and other amino acids*
These are marketed as improving fertility for both men and women e.g., improving egg and sperm quality. They should be fairly abundant in a healthy diet which includes plenty of animal proteins (eggs, meat, poultry etc), but supplementation may help some ladies, and is unlikely to do any harm. Ladies who are vulnerable to cold sores, shingles or recurrent mouth ulcers may find L-arginine triggers more attacks and may need avoid arginine supplements or take with L-lysine. Some men's vitamin formulas contain arginine which can trigger the same problems and necessitate taking (a very low dose of) L-lysine.

20.4.15 *Lycopene*
This is an antioxidant derived from tomatoes. It is present in all tomato products but is more bio-available in cooked/processed tomatoes than in raw tomatoes. I see it as a cheaper (and probably safer, but maybe less effective) alternative to resveratrol and pycnogenol. It may even be cheaper to add extra tomato puree to your cooking each day or try it spread on crackers. The optimal time to use it would be up until egg collection (to help with egg quality), but given tomatoes are a common food, it seems reasonable to assume that it is safe to continue during two week wait if you want to.

20.4.16 *Milk thistle extract (silymarin)*
Herbalists say that this cleanses the body by helping the liver be more efficient at removing toxins. It is not known to be unsafe for pregnancy or trying to conceive but there is no formal safety data.

20.4.17 *Nettle leaf tea/capsules*
Nettle leaf has been shown in some small studies to have anti-inflammatory (anti TNFa) properties. Many herbalists say that it is safe for conception and pregnancy however there is no official safety data on its consumption in pregnancy.

20.4.18 *Omega 3 fish body oil (not fish liver oil)*
Various studies have shown that EPA in fish oil has NK and TNFa-lowering properties, at least when taken in the short term. (Some studies suggest that the benefit is no longer present when it is taken for longer periods e.g., 1 year.) DHA in fish oil has shown benefits for the development of baby's brain. Different brands differ a lot in content of EPA and DHA (Zita West brand for example is mainly DHA, whereas Eskimo and Nutrasea (Ascenta) contain a lot more EPA). Cheaper brands are often more fishy tasting and are less likely to come with information proving their purity (in particular, contaminants like PCBs or mercury which are very dangerous for conception/in pregnancy). Nutrasea seems good value for money (for a high purity product) compared to Eskimo. It can be much cheaper if shopped around for on the net than from Holland & Barrett for example.

The optimum dose to take is highly debatable. One doctor in the US (who markets his own brand of fish oils) recommends 5g of fish oil per day. Personally, I would stick to the recommendations on the bottle that you buy (Nutrasea and Eskimo recommend 1.5g of omega 3 (1500mg) per day - be careful to compare like with like e.g., 4.5g of nutrasea = 1.5g of pure omega 3) and I would be particularly cautious if taking clexane or aspirin at the same time as fish oil has blood thinning properties. Its effects are individual and there is no recommended safe dose for use alongside clexane so, personally, I would drop the dose down initially to, say, ¼ of the recommended dose and be vigilant for any signs of excessive blood thinning (e.g., nosebleeds, unexplained bruising), then if you are ok on the reduced dose you can take a decision on whether you want to try gradually increasing the dose.

Vegetarian omega 3 capsules are also available, but these contain mainly ALA and very little EPA and DHA. They do not therefore provide the same benefit (for either immune balancing or fetal brain development) as fish oils.

20.4.19 *Prenatal multivitamin/mineral (e.g., Pregnacare, Tommys, Tesco, Boots etc)*
Personally, I think every TTC lady should one of these daily as the doses of vitamins and minerals are tailored to be appropriate to pregnancy and TTC. For example, they limit the amount of vitamin E and include vitamin A only as beta carotene (which is safe for pregnancy). In my opinion, these supplements are so similar it is not worth paying over the odds for brands with fancy labels. They are often for sale on three-for-two at the supermarkets or in Boots.

20.4.20 *Probiotics *
Many ladies think these are very helpful for overall and immune health, and are likely to be particularly helpful after/during courses of antibiotics. The evidence for them is growing and overall, I would expect them to be helpful for most ladies and have very little chance of doing any harm. Capsules of lactobacillae from health food shops that need to be refrigerated are likely to be better value for money (and contain less sugar) than probiotic drinks from the supermarket as you get higher levels of bacteria than in the drinks. It is worth reading the label because the quantities of bacillae in different brands vary a lot.

20.4.21 *Protein powders (e.g., whey protein)*
It is important to get sufficient protein during stimulation and in early pregnancy for egg quality and to reduce the risk of OHSS. Some ladies may find protein powders convenient and gentle on the stomach (particularly when you are feeling bloated and off-colour during IVF and early pregnancy). There are many different brands based on whey (from milk), eggs, soya and peas, for example. Personally I would avoid soya-based products whilst cycling because of their possible phytoestrogen content. Different brands contain different levels of saturated fat, sugar, colourings and artificial sweeteners, and are available in different flavours. Personally I would look for something low in saturated fat, sugar, colourings and without artificial sweeteners. Solgar Whey to Go vanilla flavour seems to be low in saturated fat and does not contain sugar or sweeteners but there are other flavours which are sweetened e.g., with honey. The powders can be made up into a shake with (skimmed) milk or water or added to cereal or to recipes like low fat/low sugar muffins, cookies, pancakes etc.

20.4.22 *Pycnogenol*
This is an antioxidant extracted from maritime pine bark. Dr Sher at SIRM recommends taking it up until egg collection to improve egg quality in ladies whose egg quality has been shown to be poor in previous cycles, but he does not seem to specify a particular dose. Personally I wouldn't take it during the 2ww or pregnancy because of a lack of safety data.

20.4.23 *Resveratrol/grape/grapeseed extract*
This is an antioxidant derived sometimes from red grape but more commonly from Japanese knotweed. Dr Sher at SIRM recommends taking it up until egg collection to improve egg quality in ladies whose egg quality has been shown to be poor in previous cycles. As far as I am aware, he doesn't specify a particular dose. Personally I wouldn't take it during 2ww or pregnancy because of a lack of safety data.

20.4.24 *Quercetin (green tea extract)*
This is an antioxidant which seems to have anti-inflammatory (anti TNFa, anti NKa) properties. Some practitioners also think it helps improve egg quality. Personally, I would stop any green tea supplement at ET, and limit tea consumption during the 2ww and pregnancy to two cups per day because of the caffeine. Apples are a caffeine free source of quercetin.

20.4.25 *Selenium*
Prenatal vitamins usually include sufficient selenium for TTC. Selenium is vital for fertility but toxic in excess so personally, if you are considering taking multiple products containing selenium, I would suggest checking that you are not far exceeding the RDA (60mcg) in total, unless you have a condition for which you doctor recommends additional selenium e.g., Hashimoto's. Some ladies eat brazil nuts as these are high in selenium.

20.4.26 *Spirulina*
Spirulina is an algae. Some ladies believe that it improves egg quality. So long as it is a reputable brand that is free from contaminants e.g., mercury, I can't see any harm in taking it. Ladies with thyroid issues should speak to their endocrinologist before taking it or any other supplement that contains a lot of iodine.

20.4.27 *Tumeric (curcumin)*
Curcumin is derived from tumeric (the yellow curry spice). It has been shown to have anti inflammatory (anti-TNFa) properties. As it is a common foodstuff, I think it is fairly likely to be safe in pregnancy and for TTC but there is no official safety data. Personally, I would take only a low-moderate dose during fertility Tx (e.g., ½ - 1/3rd of the maximum recommendation on the label - e.g., 500mg of extract e.g., Lamberts (bear in mind that it is difficult to compare different brands because some are turmeric and some are purified extract)) for safety reasons and because very high doses can irritate the stomach. I would probably stop it either at embryo transfer or maybe at test date.

20.4.28 *Vitamin A*
Vitamin A should not be taken by ladies who are pregnant or TTC. Beta Carotene is precursor of vitamin A which is safe for ladies to consume, as the excess can be excreted, unlike Vitamin A itself.

20.4.29 *Vitamin E*
Vitamin E supplements have been linked to birth defects in babies and can overthin the blood. Personally I would avoid any vitamin E supplement higher than the amount already included in a prenatal vitamin, ideally for 3 months before TTC. For the same reason I would avoid supplements high in vitamin E like wheatgerm. Bear in mind that vitamin E is used as a preservative in foods and other supplements (normally listed as tocopherols), so you may be getting a higher dietary intake than you realise especially if you are also eating foods rich in wheatgerm, so deficiency may be unlikely.

20.4.30 *Vitamin D*
Most studies show that pregnant and breastfeeding women benefit from taking vitamin D (unless they get a lot of exposure to the sun). Additionally, vitamin D is important for regulating the immune system (including NKa and TNFa). Personally, I would therefore aim to take at least 25-50 mcg of vitamin D per day during TTC, pregnancy and breastfeeding. If you have been diagnosed with hypercalcaemia you will need to check with your GP.

20.4.31 *Wheatgrass and Barleygrass*
Some ladies take this on the grounds that it may help reduce FSH or help improve egg quality. Studies have shown that it does seem to raise NKa (which could be an issue for immune treatment ladies), although these studies have generally focused on immunosuppressed patient groups like the elderly or cancer sufferers. It is therefore not clear whether it is beneficial or disadvantageous for immune Tx ladies to take wheatgrass. It is also not clear if using it to reduce FSH will actually give any benefit in terms of egg quality or ovarian response.

20.4.32 *Wobenzyme-N*
This is manufactured from protein-digesting enzymes extracted from cow and pig offal, pineapple and other sources. This may be helpful, particularly for ladies who have gut issues leading to high TNFa, as it may improve digestibility particularly of proteins, but the manufacturers claim that its benefits go further than that and have a systemic (whole body) effect on the immune system. I'm sceptical about some of the claims made but a lot of ladies with immune issues try it.

20.4.33 *Zinc*
This is normally included in prenatal vitamins. It is essential for male and female fertility. Ladies with autoimmune issues may be more likely to have gut conditions (e.g., IBS, Crohn's, Coeliac, UC) or other conditions (e.g., diabetes) that reduce zinc absorption and vegetarian ladies may also be deficient. Pregnancy is another cause of zinc depletion. Many couples will therefore want to consider additional zinc supplementation, but levels greater than 40mg per day should only be taken on medical advice (according to the US NIH).


----------



## jarjj

Nat, 

Hope you feel better soon. 

Found out recipient from 2nd tx didn't get pregnant.


----------



## nat4353

thanks jo

p - thats all very intresting think what ill do is combine both and take the ones that both say should be good to do 

intresrting about the wheatgrass as with chemical I was having a lot of that if u remember to try and lower fsh , I have had a small amount for a few weeks but stopped 

emmmmm all very intresting though but so confusing too - thanks for finding it xxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi everyone

Had scan, got 20 follicles, largest 20mm and smallest 11.5mm. E/C booked for Monday @ 11am in LONDON!! HAve to try and book train tickets and apparently LWC London will re-inburse us when we get there!! Need to be at clinic for 10am, so need to get the 5.25am train, so will have to get a taxi to Newcastle. Then if all goes well, E/T in London on Saturday. DH is telling them we want to stay overnight after E/T-dont want to take any chances!

P & Jo- great news about you recipients, you both must feel very proud, giving someone a gift like that.

Nat-gosh, not long for your OTD   

Bit stressed thinking about going to London, but going to try and stay postive!!

Hope everyone is doing well

xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - Unfortunate for your recipient but like you say I bet your eggs were top notch.

Nat - No problem, in the end thats why I just stuck to the whey protien powder shakes during stimms and the pregnancare vits as I wasn't sure if I was doing more harm than good taking all that other stuff.

Kirst - Good luck for ET hun, keep positive and don't get stressed with the trip.

P xxx


----------



## nat4353

oh thats fab kirst ive got such a good feeling for you - the london clinic stats are 38.9% for under 36 years old compared to 23.7 at darlington  they also do over double the amount of ivf cycles than darlington im really positive for u hun - see it as an upgrade thats being paid for xxxxxx

sorted out my vits know what im doing now lol - i mean i took a load with ellie but best to feel comfortable with what you are doing 

as for me for the first time eva ive done nowt most the day my body may have gone into shock 

but ive been eating like a horse all day so hungry just cant help it xxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Glad you sorted out your vits, as long as you are comfortable with what you are taking thats the main thing.  

Got a good feeling for you this time   

X


----------



## nat4353

i hope so P but I totally don feel like it will work I feel that the clinic/drugs ect have all been just right but i dont think im going to be lucky - i just keep reading peoples ticker info and see what they have to go through just to get 1 and have so many goes im just not sure if im that lucky.

we shall see 

I wonder how long ill last with testing but the thing is i think ill be too scared to test this time as dont want to see if its a BFN but i gotta stay positive

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Its so hard to stay positive, I was a nightmare on my first tx, wasn't so bad last time, only started to crack in the middle of the second week.  I think having Alfie took my mind off it all.

YOU CAN AND WILL GET PREGNANT!!


----------



## jarjj

Nat and Kirsty

YOU CAN AND YOU WILL GET PREGNANT             

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

thanks girls 

just realised jo isla  was born early and 5lbs omg thats teeny weeny  did u come early with your other kids ??


----------



## jarjj

Nat

Other kiddies were a wk early and on time.

Talked to Dp earlier 'bout e/s, twin boys and just feeling    'cos of loosing Isla's twin - said he can't understand how I feel 'cos it happened to him??!!  EH!!!!  Then said "let's chill - it's the weekend!"

WHAT BLOODY PLANET ARE MEN ON??!!    started.  Not that my hormones all over the place, ain't had a shower in 2 days or straightened my hair since Isla born -             easy for him to chill!!!!!!

Isla grizzly and crying - wonder if it's colic  

Better day tomorrow I'm sure,

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

oh jo            

men just sont understand at times do they, your baby is 2 weeks old I was an emotional wreck around that time, the whirlwind is over and i think us women need a good cry sometimes plus id imagine the tiredness is possibly kickin in a little now with the night feeds too - dont beat yourself up for being some what fragile over a sensitive issue that i suppose even though we have counselling for cant really prepare us      

what did u want to tell dp about the es twins ? what would make u feel better right now  

have u got a friend u can chat too - or maybe tell dp that your feelings r more important than chilling       

and that u need to talk as im sure talking may make u feel better

were all here jo im sure u will feel better in the morning - get dp to do the night feed and get a good night sleep xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Nat,

Just yesterday I felt bit cheated that we didn't have the twins we should have.  I feel stupid saying that and I suppose anyone who lost a pregnancy feels like.  Probably just over wraught with everything.

Isla gone to her Granmas (dp's Mam) for couple of hrs so we can get on with finishing the decorating.  

I've had nice soak in the bath and feel better.

Missing my baby though and she only going to be gone for 2hrs - probably sleep whole time.

 

Nat and Kirsty CAN and WILL get pregnant            

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - hope you can find some time to sit down and explain how you feel to your DP, if not maybe a good friend will be there to lend an ear.   

P xx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks P,

xx


----------



## nat4353

glad you are feeling better jo - hows the decorating coming on xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi everyone

Getting ready to be up at 3.30am to catch the blooming train to London. E/C @ 11am so fingers crossed. No food from 12midnignt tonight-i'll be starved!!

Everyone have a good Sunday.

Big   s

xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hope all has gone well today kirsty


----------



## frazermic

Good luck kirst x


----------



## nat4353

good luck kirst hope all has gone well im sure it has and im sure you have lots of nce eggies.

As for me well just an emotional wreck ... what do they put in this cyclogest !!!! I blame them always have to blame something

me and dp have been at each other bickering and then snapping falling out - we never row but when we do I feel like its the end of the world and it affects me lots  so so been down in the dumps last night and today and crying at everything we have made up now and instantly im fine again 

this gets harder every time, plus my weeks are just so busy there is just no time to rest but i did manage to on fri for most the day, its like i just wish there was a big pause button at times

our tea is in oven now !!! and its gone 9.30 

right rant over

out with friends tomorrow and intend of doing a bit of shopping but nothing major 

afm - body feels fine  but im so done with analysing things, oh apart from a feel a little sicky ... possibly due to the large chocolate cake  I scoffed at jacks achievement awards presentation hehe  X


----------



## frazermic

Nat   its a stressful time for both of you and all the  hormones, your bound to row at some point. Must be the weekend for it, dh was in mood because of me, not that i know what i done. 

And a good choc cake , that will diffo make you feel sick lol.

Afm i started superfact friday, Feel sick/hungary every couple of hours so need to eat.

Just had a thought if kirst has gone to london for EC, then the couple she is sharing with must be there as well.


----------



## jarjj

Nat -      . It really is an emotional time.  Just like me and Dp when I was upset - we don't fight or shout but seems the last wk we snapping at each other for things we'd normally laugh and winde each other up about.  Think we both lost abit of our sense of humour (along with sleep - lol).  We can say anything to each other but at minute think we both taking it the wrong way and I've no idea why.  Have told him we both on a learning curve with a new baby - even if I done it before I'm still getting used to it aswell as the kids.

Bet chocolate cake was LUSH!! - Chocolate always my answer when feeling bit peed off - like I need an excuse for chocolate , but it sounds good!     

Michaela - Good luck with Tx, thinking of you and sending LOTS of       and       . When's your scan?

Decorating not happening quick enough for me -    probably another reason I'm easily annoyed.  Dp got Call of Duty Game last wk (bloody men and games!!!!) and is on that every day!  He is decoarting but because we got so much to do I'm not seeing that much progress - bless him he doing it all on his own though.  I'm typical woman though and want it done YESTERDAY! lol

My cousin visited yesterday and Isla got Gorgeous Jeans, top and Cardigan from H&M - I'd not normally look in there for baby stuff but they outfit is LUSH!!  She also got pair of first size UGG Boots!!!      - How cute and how jealous amd I??!!!

Kirsty - Thinking of you hun, 

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Everyone

What a day. They had to abandon egg collection 3/4 of the way through cos I had Tachycardia?? My heart rate rocketed and they couldnt get it back to normal, so I was taken to hospital in a ambulance-what a plonk I felt!! They still managed to get 12 eggs, so 6 each. Gutted it wasnt more, but.... They think i might have a thyroid problem, and it has been noted at LWC darlington but it has never been mentioned. The hosp still said my heart was racing, but as it it has happend before I have to see my GP and ask for any tests they can do. I still think it was part stress, part starvation, part thirst!! Hopefully some of my little eggs will fertilise so everything crossed           

Nat-    choccky cake yum!!

Michaela-good luck with your tx hun   xxx

Jo-lil ugg boots-awwwwww. Hope your feeling ok hun    

P-hope everything is going well   

Fraz-hope my recipient didnt see me being wheeled out of the clinic and onto a ambulance   

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

P,

Just been thinking 'bout you and wondering if you getting ickle bump yet??

 

Joanne

xx

Kirsty - Thinking of you honey and     for great fertilisation rate.


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo

Just a little one, but its not very obvious - I reckon by Christmas other people will be able to tell, i'm 4 months + 1w so by 5months I should be showing, i think   

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

It's exciting stuff!   

xx


----------



## nat4353

goodness kirst what an ordeal for you hun just so glad u are ok - hope you are resting well and 6 eggs is just enough so dont worry at all  hope you get a good call tomorrow - did u have to get the train back today after being ill? i hope they put you up somewhere poor you you just dont need this stress at all - but good luck let us know how u get on 




hi p and jo and fraz


went dr got my progesterone levels tested just fot good measure !!!! he must be sick of me that guy but so glad we have a good doc should get results tomorrow - do w know what levels they should  be at my stage and what will happen if they are low what will they do 


just had acupuncture may be the last one depending on what test day brings - she said I had a good earth pulse !!!! and thats good /what they look for in pregnancy 

im feeling rather ok very bloated/swollen tummy but im eating lots so that will answer for that and nothing else really to report apart from boobs feel big and tender now thats a new one to me as never had that  before with either BFN or BFP or chemical but its prob the cyclogest 

ive just ordered pizza naughty i know ive been out for lunch too xxxxxxxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi

Nat-I got out of hospital at 3pm and was on train for 3.30pm-stressed to hell. 

Well, I am now PUPO with 2 little embies-got a call at 9.30am yesterday to say 2 had fertilised and that we could either have transfer yesterday or today, so by 10.30am we were back on our way to London!! Transfer was fab, actually felt really good, so feeling slightly optimistic! Embies were 'lovely' apparently so everything crossed. 
I phoned in sick for the rest of the week-going to go to docs about my heart beat, but i has acupuncture last year and my heart rate was ok then- I still thinks it a combination of drugs, and stress!!

Hope everyone is ok 

xxxxxx


----------



## oshboshers

hiya girls, just thought i would do a quick check to see how things are going.

   all sounds good, big good luck to Nat and Kirsty how exciting    for both you.

P so happy for you that bump will come  soon bless ya, glad all is well   

Jo sounds like you doing fab so glad your family is complete for you    

well both my bambios are breech at present, induction booked for the 16th if their turn    otherwise a section boo hoo.  Can't believe how quick time has passed i can't wait.  xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Osh-hasnt time flown?? Cant believe your twinnies are nearly here-you must be so excited.

Jo, Nat, Fraz and P-    to all, hope you are keeping well. NAt when is your OTD??

AFM-still got such a sore tummy-prb from the fact i had e/c and then e/t the next day-owch!! I keep thinking I have cramp, but I am pretty sure 2 days past transfer is far to early!!! Havent even bought any POAS this time-just keep thinking of everything that went wrong and how stressful this was   . But, it only takes 1 little embie so I'll hold onto that.

xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - I hope that the 2ww is kind to you   

OB - thanks hun, not long for you really, time does fly.


----------



## nat4353

hi all

hope everyone is well

kirst - hope your tummy is better and not so sore, how u finding the 2ww so far are you sick already  what you got planned to keep your mind off things, 

osh - glad all is well yes it gone so quick, but it always feel quick for everyone else i suppose cant wait to see some pics when they arrive.

hi jo - hows baba doing - did u manage to talk to dp about other twins  

p - glad bump is doing well r u showing at all, or are your clothes starting to get a bit tight yet xxx

afm the 2ww so far has gone quite quick its getting a little harder now as im 12dpo and i know i could test if i wanted ( DH would be up for that ) but im hanging on in here as whatever the outcome id be stressed out.

not sure but think im going to test mon/tue ahhhhhh eeekkkkk so so scared have already booked appointment with gp for tue so if we please god do get a bfp I can get bloods done straight away if we dont ill just cancelle appointment.

the weather is crap today i hate the rain would love to be sat in the garden in the sun shine but am going to keep my self occupied today doing something


yesterday i was exhausted so tired just had to do nowt all day, today feeling a little more alive 

all have a super weekend and ill chat soon


KIRST me and u will get preggas this time round XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kirst01

Hi Nat

Been feeling really unwell- was ill yesterday-keep throwing up, and had the headache from hell!! Feel a bit crampy today, just praying that it isnt AF   . None of my GP's will do bloods so if I do get another BFP     , i wuld have to go back to Darlington for the blood test. All in all tho I feel much better than my last 3 transfers!!! 

And we WILL get our BFP nat!!               

xxxx


----------



## sheldan

Hi ladies can I join you please?   
I am starting tx again and have my first app next week, I have had 4 iui, 1 icsi, 1 icsi E/S all BFN. Then we decided to stop TX and adopted 2 gorgeous children 2 1/2 Yrs ago. It has been 4yrs since last tx and now feel that we need to try again, our children have been asking me to have a baby brother or sister for them and it has been quite hard to explain why I may not have another one, my daughter wants me to just go and get one from the hospital lol bless her. 
Just a quick question do any of you know if I will have to have all of the blood tests again? or just a selected few as they will have my results from last time? I had a really good response last time with 30 eggs 21 were mature, 2 great embies just wasn't to be, i am finding out next week too if my last recipient got her bfp, i really hope she did  

right enough about me lol, I am looking forward to getting to know you all over the next few months and hope we all get what we have hoped for xxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Sheldan

Welcome to the thread- with regards to the blood tests I have to have them everytime I share. LWC do most of them, but I have had a few done at the local GUM clinic. This is a lovely thread, with lovely girls, currently 2 of us are on our 2ww (me included), jo has just had little Isla and P & Osh are pregnant. 

Bless your daughter-it would be lovey if that was what happened-go to hospital and come home with a baby   .  Much less hassle! I also have had 1 icsi and 2 isci e/s, all BFN apart from my last go which    ended in an early m/c.     this time will be lucky for us!!

Look forward to chatting to you hun  xx


----------



## nat4353

hi all 

and welcome sheldon it a very nice thread this.

I wanted to do es back in april with lwc but my amh was to low so i just did my own cycle and then a following fet unfortunately both were BFN im now at gateshead but still gap on here.

good luck with everything and hope you get a nice sibling for your kids - yes wish i could just pick one up from the hospital.


right guys I am slowly starting to go mad but i have been so good keeping away from the pee sticks was tempted when going past boots b4 to get sum FR tests ready for next week but held off as i thought id end up testing early

like i said yesterday I had extreme tiredness and today felt rather sick especially when doing some shopping at the silverlink its so mean all this ahhhhh i so said i wasn't going to symptom check !!!!!!! haha but you just do it automatically.

also came out in a huge spot and another little one on chin i never get spots, but you know that they could just be the cyclogest playing evil tricks.

jo u tested at 10dpo didnt u 

when did u test P and how dark was line 

only asking as im interested not that im thinking of testing LOL 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat I think it was about 10dpo when I tested as well.  When are you going to test?

P x


----------



## frazermic

Hi hope you all having a nice weekend.

Nat not long to wait now.  

Kirst hope u ok and coping, You at work or taking it easy.

p- i cant beleive how far gone you r on your ticker 

Hi sheldon , im currently egg sharing at lwc, base scan on tuesday should be on 2 week wait around 6/12 .

AFM- like i said base scan tuesday and will starts stimms then, i know i wont be delayed since been bleeding since 27/10. However since using superfact my pains in belly and back are unbearable. Im going to ask on tuesday whether they are sorted as dont fancy going to london. 
If we did we would need to go night before as DH cant do his thing in the clinic lol.

x


----------



## kirst01

Hi Fraz-not too long for you now hun. Does that mean your OTD will be around Xmas time? I think Darlo have the situation sorted. I think it is back to normal tomorrow, but definately check. I phoned in sick after all the palava!! I have never ever been so stressed in my whole life!! Back at work on Saturday on nightshift, so taking it easy. Got cramps again so just     that it is implantation!! Fingers crossed!!    .

Getting an Indians for tea tonight-yum yum and then going to watch x -factor!

Hope everyone is ok

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Sheldon and welcome,

Nat - You done soooo well not to test yet.             for a BFP.

Catch up with you all properly later - can't wait to hear if it's a girl or boy for you P - we should have a little sweepstake!   

 

Joanne
x
x


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Sheldon - welcome to the thread.

Kirst/Nat good luck to you both hope its 2 nice BFPs   

Frazer - hope you can start stimms and the pains in your belly ease up, time is going by quite quick isn't it.

Jo - Yes a sweepstake would be fun, if any of you fancy a bet, my scan is on Tuesday!

P xx


----------



## jarjj

P,

I'm going for a BOY    - I'm soooo excited for you + Dp, can't wait to hear news!!

xx


----------



## frazermic

p-

Im also going for a boy 

x


----------



## nat4353

hi all

today felt just plain old normal nothing to report,

I think were going to test tomorrow as i had always said that i wanted to at 14dpo as that was the official time when we had to with eliie and line was nice and dark , so i suppose it might be a good luck thing ( that's what ive convinced myself anyway) 
wont be till late morning as this is a pee stick free house at the minute (apart from clinic one that i have no idea where it is )

have everything crossed eeeekkkkkk so want to return with good news to u all tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

nite xxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat

       and         you'll be on here later announcing a BFP!

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Aw Nat - so hoping its a BFP   

Will let you all know tomorrow what we are having..ekk its exciting!


----------



## kirst01

P- I think a little boy!!

Nat     that you get a BFP

Jo-how are you hun? Hows little Isla?

Fraz-not long now for you at all hun   

Sheldon-hi, hope you are having a good day.

AFM- i had my gp apppointment, and she didnt have any of the paper work from UCL hospital, but she does think the heart beat was predominately down to stress, cos it was only 88bpm in her office-damn you London!!!! At least it is nothing serious!!! Still getting cramping but feeling remarkably    . How long this will last for I have know idea!!!

xxxx


----------



## nat4353

hi all

well not sure whats going on maybe if this was my first attempt id be happy but i think I know whats to come

used FR this morning about 3rd wee of day but had ate and drank nothing before doing test

it is a BFP but line is ever so faint again :/ ( wish i had tested earlier so I could see if it had been darker now) 

have had bloods done today at GP I remember at CFL they said they class anything over 90 a bfp on 14dpo - we did 2 FR test but from same urine sample and did get 2 faint lines !!!!!!

just wish in a way it was either a bright yes or nothing at all 

so there is defo hgc in my system but is it the lasts of what is leaving or is it going to get darker who knows

if this is a chemical again im rather sure that there are some immune issues ( P wish id got those tests done now DH thinks we should now too )

my progesterone levels came back at 245 no action needed and from the little research I did that seemed good for ivf ladies but didn't run the level past clinic.

dont know if I should ring clinic ( they will prob say its not test day and to hang on and re test !!!)

p - when u had ur 1st chemical how dark was the line when u teted

feel like crap with a tiny bit of hope but not much - and i know that people test on 14dpo and get a total BFN then at 16DPO get a nice bfp

im confused, peed off that nothing is straight forward or should i be happy that there is a line but i just feel i have been here b4 and with my bloody luck this is going to be a right flaming palarva 

tomorrow will tell more I suppose

kirst - glad its nothing serious and keep up you positivity 

will let u know how I get on - any suggestions from anyone just don't know what to do 

natxx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat I replyed on Gateshead thread x


----------



## kirst01

Nat    that the line gets stronger hun xxx


----------



## sheldan

Hi ladies thank you all for the welcome    

Nat -    I really hope your line will get darker hun  

Kirst -  thankyou for the welcome, it's great you are still feeling so pos, it's def the best way to be during your 2ww, I am usually peeing on sticks every day of the last week   xx

Pigloo - enjoy your scan tomorrow hun, everyone is saying boy so i'm saying a girl lol   xx

frazer - how are you? x

Jar - how are you and little one?   xx

Sorry I haven't had chance to reply for a couple of days been so busy with the kids lol, only usually get on here couple of times a week   catch up with you all soon and will let you know how my app goes on friday 

take care   xx


----------



## jarjj

Nat - Sorry I wasn't on yesterday - have had bereavement      .

Have you tested this morning and /or used C/b test?  Thinking of you and    line gets stronger and stronger.  Mine was faint 1st day I tested - had to get my friend round to check I wasn't seeing things.  Did that test about 4pm.

Isla been weighed this morning and now 6lbs 9oz's.    Still tiny and smaller than 2 of mine when they were born.

P - I'm soooo looking forward to hearing how scan went and see what you having    - SOOOO EXCITING!!!!

Kirsty - How are you?  

Hello to Sheldon and Fraz,

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

p hope the scan went well ohhhh exciting stuff

line even lighter girlies looks like defo a chemical again getting bloods later so that will confirm everything 

my heads just done in !!!!! but think im going to have to get tests done in London for some sort of hopeful reassurance, going to look back on ** p at the messages you sent me regarding all the info - think im going to have to get to grips with everything again, but may phone them today for some info 

hows things everyone else xxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat -        


xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Aw I hope those HCG levels tell a different story I really do.  If you need any help with the Immunes stuff, just give me a shout.

I had my scan today and...its a GIRL!!!    we think we going to call her Erica

P xxx


----------



## jarjj

P,

AWWWWWW!    WONDERFUL, WONDERFUL news and such a beautiful name!!

Couldn't be happier for you both       

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Thanks Jo - little madame wouldn't play ball when he was trying to take a look at her face to check for cleft palate, he had me on each side and she still wouldn't move then she kept putting her hand up over her face.  Had to go for a walk and come back and she was still tucked right up under the placenta but eventually she lifted her head up off her chin and he got a good look and all ok along with all the other checks he did.  Back again on 31st Jan, ooh i'll be mahoosive by then lol!  Hips are knacking on a night when lying on my sides.

Hope you and babba are well xx

P


----------



## jarjj

P,

So happy everything ok   .

After all my    today with death of my friend your news has really perked me up.

Bet your and Dp's family MEGA excited!!

xx


----------



## kirst01

Jo-so sorry to hear about you friends   , but    that little Isla is putting on weight-such a cutie!!

P- a little girl   -over the moon for you and DH,so pleased for you bot, and a lovely name hun  xx

Nat-really hoping your bloods tell a different story-loads of        

Fraz-are you e/s this time or having a full cycle?? You will get a lovely BFP for Xmas   

Sheldon-good luck for your appointment on Friday   

AFM-still got cramp, but hanging in there!! DH is off this week with me so he is outside in the rain doing the house extension!! Men!!!

xxxx


----------



## oshboshers

hiya girls,

Nat hang in their it shouldn't be chemical this far on hun    x  

P wow goning so quick and a little girl too well done, you must be over the moon and lovely name too x

Jo sorry about your friend xx

Kirsty good luck hun i hope all is ok and news is good   x

For me twins still breech got to wait till next weds to find out section date am sick as a pig, but all worth it xx


----------



## nat4353

hi everyone 

fab news P I win I thought it would be a girl hehe

hcg bloods came back at 15   having another one on Monday to check but not looking like much cop !!!!! tested again and line now the same there but faint still.

p - have booked appointment with DR G what a faf and a cost its going to be just getting there !!! we got to put jack into respite the dog in the kennels, book train tickets and hotel and no option but to take ellie with us !!!!! now i know ive read that book and convinced i had everything going so just to recap  knowing my circumstances what  should i be 

asking him , telling him, what tests should I request, Also I cant find the immune board thread  ?


----------



## kirst01

Hi

Osh-so excited for you hun!!!

Nat-     still hoping for you that it is good news on Monday

xxx


----------



## frazermic

Hi

Nat       hope my hugs helps

jo- isla really putting on weight now, hope you are good sorry about your sad news.

kirst - how you getting on , DH in the rain you be nursing him though the man flu soon lol

sheldon- good luck for your appointment on friday, what time?

p- a    bless, i like the name . 

AFM- Basescan ok, but cant start as other lady not ready yet, Got to go back on friday for in treatment bloods and hopefully the go ahead to start stimms. 

x


----------



## Pigloo

Frazer - great baseline ok, hope you can start soon

OB - sounds like you are well cheesed off, hope you don't have to wait too long.

Jo - Sorry to hear about your friend 

Kirsty - Hope you get your BFP this time 

Nat - Read Dr Beers book but Agates Immunes thread prob easier to understand http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

I only had the tests from level 1 that GP couldn't do done with Dr G as well as the NK tests, the Cytokines and the Hidden C, this cost us about £1200. The others which relate to DNA (DQA) matching we didn't do as we were using donor so wasn't an option (although he offered it) and also would have cost us more.

I would take your level 1 results and ask him what he recommends after he has gone through your history, don't worry he will advise what he thinks is best for you. Its up to you what tests you have as it all costs money which is why its best for you to understand it as much as you can so you can have some say rather than him offering you everything (unless of course you are prepared to pay for everything). It would prob cost about £1800/£2000 for all tests.

Basically just tell him your history start from your IVF with Ellie and that you went to LWC and wanted to do egg share, take all your test results from there if you can and your notes (I requested these from Sarah and she sent them all through, this had all the meds i was on and how i responded , how many eggs collected and fertilised etc) Tell him about your last tx with Gateshead, ask for copies of notes from them if you can. Make sure you tell him you will be doing a frozen transfer next time.

Another good reason for being clued up on this stuff is that he is quite difficult to understand (he is Eygptian) so if you are struggling with that as well as not having a clue about immunes you would prob come away not having a clue what he was on about.

It is a chore going to see him as he is right in the centre of London so hotels not cheap (we stayed with a friend) but if you go onto the thread for Dr Gorgy/FaGA ask the girls about the cheapest hotel someone posted it a while back and it was pretty close to the clinic. For all of your follow up consultations you can do it over the phone, although its £120 for a telephone consultation (its £150 for a personal consultation).

Please ask if you want to know anything else hun 

When is your appointment?

P xxx


----------



## jarjj

P,

Love your pregnancy percentage ticker  

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - couldn't resist and I like to look at it to see how far I've come/have to go..can't believe i'm nearly half way    

Just keep having a panic about how Alfie will be with the baby, i have him like a baby and I am going to have to stop or he will be a nightmare.  Really don't want to have to get rid of him as i'm such a softie I would be worrying about him as he is so attached to us and we are him.  Going to get some baby gates to keep him out of the room if we need to but most of the time baby will be in crib so that should be ok as long as we are there.  As it will be the start of summer at least I can put him in the garden if neccessary.  He's like a little sheep he follows me everywhere!

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

We had same worry with Sasha (our dog).  She was VERY curious with baby, sniffing and stuff.  I know people mentioned to us about getting rid of her but no way!! She our baby!!  We never leave her alone with Isla as she has growled a few times but think this is more that she not used to babies and jealous as obviously she not getting the attention she used to.

xx


----------



## nat4353

our dog is huge but was fine with ellie very interested in her oh and her nappies lol

our appointment booked 14th dec have booked trains and hotel that is near

right guys not that i have any hope but the hpt are getting darker ( im not one to cling on to hope ) but did yesterday afternoon was a bit darker than the other morning and this mornings is darker than them all you can hold it a full arm length away and not need to tilt and you can see the line.

bloods so low though - have been reading stories where ladies have had bloods as low as mine on 14pdo or even lower and they have doubled so I suppose blood results from tomorrow bloods will probubally show that they have gone down but im praying im one of those mirical but i very much doubt it 

back on later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

I couldn't bring myself to get rid of the little guy, he's too loving and such a cutie pie, he's part of the family now.  The only thing is he is quite flighty and leaps up and has mad half hours he has so much energy.  I know he is only 6 months so hopefully he'll calm down when he is older.  I need to take him to the vet as one of his testicles hasn't dropped and it doesn't look like its going to, she said last time if it hadn't dropped by 9 months she would have to remove it as it could turn cancerous.  Bloody typical as we were going to breed from him, why is it our house has no luck when its comes to fertility    Anyway i'm going to ask about the chances of still using him as a stud but if she says no, then I think I'll ask her if having him 'done' would calm him down?

Nat - blinking heck lass you are on a roller coaster, I really hope those levels continue to double.   If you are still considering immunes to help you maintain this preg you can still go to Dr G and have your bloods done as he can put you on meds if your immunes are not behaving, but honestly once you start its never ending £££££££, although you try to overlook that.

Let us know how your results come back tomorrow, i'm keeping everything crossed and good news line is darker it must mean levels are going up.   

P xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Just been on FAGA thread and noticed this post.  The Wigmore Hotel has been mentioned loads of times on that thread as a good/cheap place to stay.        

Poppins, have you tried the Wigmore House/Court? Guest House - think dh paid £65 for a single room, but it was at the top of the building and hot.  Second time he went they only had the £90 double room, but he said it was much nicer.  Easy walking distance apparently.  

P xx


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

I'm    your levels keep increasing and line keeps getting darker.      

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Nat-    that your line gets darker hun and you get good news on Monday.

P-my mams dog had undescended testicle and it was removed when he was 6 months. My golden retriever is neutered and it still as nuts as he was!! He hasnt calmed down one jot. When I picked him up the vet said he would be lethargic and woudlnt eat-I think not. He got in the house, bounded up the stairs and promptly wolfed a packet of ham!!!! Keep hoping he'll calm down as he gets older-he's 3 next Saturday!!

Hi to everyone else!!

xxxx


----------



## nat4353

hi all

well as suspected hpt now a bfn !!!!!  had 2ed bloods done this morning but must have dropped more !!!

P - thanks for that link that agate did have been recapping on everything as much as i can its so scary and complicated

but needed to ask you a few things

did you get seen on time?
how long does consultation last ?
how long does it take to do bloods tests ect

basically our appointment is at 11 am and we have to get train back at half 2 but I'm imagining would need to get tube to train station 

how long are you there from start to finish 

and does he tell you were to get bloods done is it next door i read.

also as we have no choice Ellie will have to come ( right pain and prob not appropriate) but was thinking i could just go in and talk with drG  on my own and dh could stay in reception with Ellie do you think that would be ok 

kirst how it going hun  how u feeling xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirst01

Nat-   . So sorry hun. Think I'll be a BFN as again have started spotting-flaming gutted, but Dh keeps telling me to keep positive. On the positive side it is very light and minimal, so we shall see!!

Hope everyone is ok-just been to see HArry Potter-really enjoyed it!! Was out at 8am this morning playing in the snow!!

xxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 


Nat - If I recall correctly we did get seen pretty much on time and I reckon the appointment lasted about 40 minutes and then we went nextdoor to have bloods done and with the wait and bloods it was prob about 15/20 minutes.  I reckon you'll have plenty of time.


I would imagine he would like to speak to both of you but I couldn't say for sure, like I said before he is very difficult to understand, my DP didn't understand about immunes anyway so he didn't have a clue really what he was talking about.  I'm sure you could go in on your own if you wanted to and if Ellie is going to be a distraction it maybe easier.  Don't be afraid to ask him to repeat anything you don't understand but I'm sure you'll know what he's talking about if you read agates immunes FAQ (mainly the bits associated with any tests) and the Dr Beers book again regarding tests.


I would wait until you get test results back before booking tx in again with Gateshead, just in case you have to take any antibiotics if hidden C comes back positive.  You don't want to be on them while cycling if you can help it, not so bad while DR but not while stimming and the course is 25 days.  If you want to retest they usually tell you to wait 2/3 AFs and then retest for that but i think they have changed the protocol now so you can take more antiBs if you get a BFP on and off up until 9 weeks.  Just depends if you rather wait three months to see if its cleared, I didn't.


P x


Kirst -     


P xx


----------



## jarjj

Just quickie sorry,

   to Nat and       to Kirsty

Thinking of you both,

Joanne

xx


----------



## MissTC

Nat I am so sorry hun I have been lurking and routing for you   

Kirsty     

Much love to you all
Tracy
xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tracy,

Didn't realise you were doing FET - wishing you all the luck in the world hun,        

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Tracey-your OTD is the day before mine-loads and loads of      

Thanks jo-not holding out much hope tho. Still bleeding-it isnt heavy- just a brownish pink colour!! Just     that one embie is snuggled in tight. 

xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty,

You know I'm thinking about you and sending TONNES of       and      .

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

p - i changed appointment to 9am so ive got lots of time for them to do bloods. and have booked a hotel in walking distance

kirst oh hang on in there thinking of you lots hun you deserve this so much xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx when is otd ? why dont you up the cyclogest or say you want genstone just in case it has somthing to do with that - how far are you  im prayin all is ok

good luck for the fet tracy xxxxxxxxx how u feeling 

afm - feeling ok had a few glasses of wine last night witch eased the back pain , feeling quite positive I will get pregnant just might cost a hell of a lot more than i ever intended ( id actually for the first time ever had the thoughts of maybe I just need to move on and be happy!!! I actually surprised myself by thinking this) but feeling better now and know there's no chance of me giving up 


hope you all have a nice weekend  xxxxxxxx hi everyone else


----------



## kirst01

Nat- I have upped to 3 cyclogest a day-not making any difference!   . I have to test on Thursday-might test tomorrow-but know that it will be a BFN. Think if we do go for another cycle it will be time TO move clinics. LWC are all lovely but the fact that I always bleed 5/6 days after 5dt and no-one is concerned doesnt really fill me with confidence! The only way I will stay at LWC is if they say I can e/s again or to use my frosties   . I also am definately going to get the level 1 immune tests done- i was going to last time but just didnt get round to it   .
You definatley will get your BFP hun, I know you will      

P-how are you and bub hun?   

Tracey-ahh, so exciting-how you feeling??   

Jo-hows you and Isla??   

I'm at work at the moment, the Xmas tree is up and they have decorated the staff toilet-very festive!! Think we are going to get our tree on Tuesday so we can put it up on Thursday when DH finished work!!

xxxxx


----------



## nat4353

oh kirst this is so unfair xxxx

In my honest opinion I think that something is maybe not right and you should be getting more support or have things looked into.

get your level ones done they prob will not do all of them but try your best, but also I wonder if you are absorbing the cyclogest well next time only go ahead if they are willing to look into things for you and ask for genstone !!!

also i was thinking care at manchester do egg share - now im not sure weather they accept anyone who has had as many failed cycles but you could always bend the truth and im sure your eggies are fine and thats i would think is there main concern, it would be a case of telling them somthing so that they can look into helping you but not putting them off either - i do feel you need some one who is more intrested in your case as an individual as i dont believe at all that this is just bad luck - im sure something is a miss that can ;possibly be sorted very easily .

I would test early just in case its been a chemical as the more info you have the better - im still holding out for a miracle though kirst xxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

     

Joanne

xx


----------



## MissTC

nat4353 said:


> im not sure weather they accept anyone who has had as many failed cycles but you could always bend the truth and im sure your eggies are fine


Kirst honey, I am so sorry you are going through such a hard time - I too experienced 4 x BFN's and Dr Ashour varied things for me each time - ie used gestone, clexane, baby aspririn etc as well as usual cyclogest and progynova. I am sorry but as a recipient I beg you not to follow Nat's advice  Really don't mean any offence Nat but I can't believe you even said that!!!, As a recipient, for a donor to bend the truth would be just awful. As we don't have our own eggs we have to pay nearly £6000 for our treatment and we have to beg, steal and borrow to do so. If a donor was not honest and we had poor quality eggs as a result that would be unfair both to us and to the donor as they may have been given the opportunity to do something to improve the quality of their eggs before tx improving chances for both donor and recipient. To do any different is grossly unfair!

As a recipient I can't even put into words how grateful I am to ladies like yourselves who share your eggs - without you we would not get a chance to get our miracles - but we are even less likely to if donors start bending the truth about failed cycles 

Sorry if that offends, but it's how I honestly feel 

I really really hope that things turn around for you Kirst and that you get BFP     

Big hello to everyone

Tracy
xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - Do you know if your recipients got BFPs?  If they did then its obviously not your eggs that are the problem.  Have you rang to find out?  Jackie can tell you.  


The fact that you are getting enough eggs to do egg share and they are fertilising would (in my opinion but I'm no expert) mean your eggs are not the problem.


I think you def need the tests rather than just taking any medication blind, i.e clexane, gestone, baby asprin you may not need to take these as you may not have a problem that warrents these drugs, then again you may need them.  If you had your immunes tested you may also need to be on steroids/Intralipid drip if you are prepared to pay for that.  Also you should def have a progesterone test at 5days past et and when you get your BFP if you keep spotting early.


P x


----------



## nat4353

hiya

tracy i so didn't want to upset anyone and had not thought of it like that from the doners side ( hands up sorry ) and of course now its been raised that would be totally unfair just didn't even think.  just feeling sorry for kirst. as she has egg shared so many times.

( was thiking that with 4bfns under her blet she would possibly not be considered and if she couldn't afford to fund TX then that would be the end of the road for her)  I just feel that after 4 ivf bleeding early with lwc and them not looking into anything and saying its bad luck ( it may be) but i think that things could be tried or changed or advised. I know so many clinics just think one bill fits all but thats just not the case. 


Have you spoke to them yet regarding this cycle, 

did you say one of your recipients did get a bfp and thats why they let you do this cycle hopefully they did and they may let you have another go. and then that would at least confirm your eggies can make babies.

nat xx


----------



## MissTC

Hi all

Nat - no worries hun    I understand why you said what you said - believe me I know what it's like to have one failure after another, after another.  Maybe I am over emotional at the moment    must be all this estrogen and progesterone floating around    I agree that Kirsty's eggs are maybe not the problem and I do know how dismissive the staff at the clinic can seem sometimes.  I had all those drugs - clexane, gestone, aspirin etc on my last FET as DR A said he would "throw everything at me" to see if it helped!  He said they couldn't hurt me, and yet it still didn't work!!  Then, last year, without all the extra drugs I got my BFP even though I subsequently miscarried.  It's sooooo difficult and it is so hard to chase those elusive answers to our questions.

Kirst - thinking of you honey and keeping everything crossed      #

Much love to all
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi lovely ladies

I am 100% sure no one meant to offend anyone here. 
Please think that after 4 cycles (as I have had) that maybe its time to think of yourself Kirsty? I know its so much money... 
You have frosties, could you not move them to a different clinic?? Its quite easy to do so.... Also Level one testing is a must, your GP will do it. I would also definatly find out about any live births... With me I am sad to say no one got a baby from my donation which is awful   and I feel guilty for putting my recipients through a cycle with useless eggs. I wouldnt ever consider sharing again. 

Take care Natalie x

PS.... Good luck Tracy xxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi everyone

I know that my recipient got a BFP after my 1st egg share- I havent asked about the last go. I am so pleased that my recipient didi get her BFP, and so    that it hasnt work yet for us. DR A has assured me that I have very good quality eggs, so i am not worried about that, just maybe thinking that their could be a proplem with my progesterone levels after E/T or maybe an implantation issue? I have asked DR A this but he just says that it is bad luck, and as I got a BFP last time, everything is working, the embies just arent sticking. But I have read that DH chromosomes could impact on the embies, my progesterone could be dropping, there could eb immune issues, but everything we suggest at the clinic is met with 'you were just unlucky', whick to be honest really    me off. 

If I am truthful I do think that I will use my frosies and then have a break. Maybe it just isnt meant to be? If we do pull together the money for another cycle then if will definately be at another clinic, maybe abroad so we can have a holiday/tx and maybe relax, but who knows! Maybe I am just meant to be a doggy mummy!!   

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Ah Kirsty,      .

Thinking of you,

It's my friend's funeral today.Dreading it!    

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

tracy xxxxxxx it will be your turn soon and im over emotional and dont use my brain at times xxxxxxxx

kirst - that sounds like a good plan tx abroad may be the way forward sounds rather relaxing actually, and why not be on holiday when doing something so stressful. any ideas on where you would wat to go - is it any cheaper going abroad ?

well my back has just started to get better so think I had best start cleaning this house whilst everyone is out ......... not much else to do with this snow still here ............apart from chat on here xxxxxxxx


----------



## nat4353

kirst - I wanted to move my frosties and they are fine with that although because they use a new method of freezing not all clinics do that it that way and don't have the tool / experience to do it ...... also when I did my fet the hfea sats for fet were 4% just checked now and they have gone up to 12% 3 out of 24 for our age group but these stats, 2 years old 

I still used my frosties bt looking back with such low stats I should have put that money into a fresh/ immunes but at the time thats what i wanted to do and i just couldn't have left them there xxxxx im sure you will choose the right option xxxxxxxx


----------



## nat4353

jo xxxx just read so sorry to hear about your friend xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## kirst01

Jo-so sorry to hear about your friend-lots of   

Nat-Reprofit in Czech Republic is very reasonable, it looks like a full cycle with icsi and medication would cost around 2800, and maybe 500 for flights and hotels. And we've always fancied having a holiday in Prague!! Going to enjoy Xmas and then have a follow up with DR in the New year!!

xxxx


----------



## nat4353

sound good kirst .... yes me to we can eat lots and get drunk thats what crimbo is all about hehe then start again next year xxxxx

what are there stats like ive heard that clinic popping up and about so it must be a popular one. so at what point do you have to go over and how do you get your drugs

I remember ages ago on here reading a thread about a girl who was only 24 she had. had 2 BFNs and she went to India and had 6 embies put back !!!!! 5 took but she miscarried a few and then I lost the thread an dont know how she got on in the end - but was very interesting reading her daily accounts. 

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks girls

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Nat

I think I have read it right at Reprofit in 2009 they did ivf & icsi 394 egg transfers and got 153 with a BFP and of these 122 were viable so it works out at a 38.8% get a BFP. Being an egg donor they did 799 and 468 donors got a BFP with 376 being vaible so 58.6% got a BFP. So it seem pretty good. The cost is 
IVF cycle total (includes ICSI, EC, AH, KRYO + infections) *1950 € and Drugs for IVF (recFSH - Puregon, Gonal) 1300 - 1500 € so a maximum of 2877 whick I think is pretty reasonable. Definately both have a good time over Xmas!! Bring it on!!  *

*xxx*


----------



## MissTC

Jo - so very sorry to read about your friend hun, I bet you have had a really rough day   

Nat - hows you hun? 

Kirst - I have heard good things about the Czech Reprofit!!  We would have liked to have gone abroad for tx but I have a massive plane phobia and we felt the stress of the plane ride would have a detrimental effect on our chances - my phobia is huge   

Pigloo - hi hun hope things are ok with you and your little princess   

Love to all
Tracy
x


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

Those stats are REALLY good!   

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## oshboshers

Nat and Kirsty so sorry to hear your news.    x

Hopefully 2011 will bring a better year for you both and hope you eat lots at christmas and get really drunk x


----------



## MissTC

Hi guys   

Just wanted to let you know we got BFP    I daren't get too excited after last year's disaster and heartbreak, but we are hoping and praying things will be different for us this time    

I had done a sneaky early HPT on Sunday (day 8 past 6 day transfer) and it was BFP but I couldnt quite believe it showing up that early!  I never have trigger shots so it couldnt be drugs, but seemed unbelievable.  The line came up instantly and was very very dark.  Tested again yesterday on OTD and still BFP so praying our little one hangs in there and stays with us!

Love and luck to everyone
Tracy
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

AHhhhh Tracey,

I'm so SOOOOO happy for you!  Kept sneaky check on your posts yesterday but because you hadn't said anything I didn't want to ask   .

I'm over the moon! YEAH!!!!       

tonnes of    

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Congratulations Miss TC


----------



## nat4353

WOW - oh i love dark lines xxx well done and praying that everything stays ok xxxxxxx


----------



## frazermic

Hi

Congrats to Miss TC,   

Sorry nat and kirst hope 2011 will be the year.

Afm- 7 day stimms scan tomorrow morning, And dh has just been told he has emergacy operation on monday due to his eye. So he worried as 1 in 20 loose their sight but if left will loose sight anyway. 1st thing i said was i still need your sperms still lol.


----------



## kirst01

Tracey hun, so so pleased for you    xxxxx

Fraz-good luck for your DH, and you take care hun    

P, Jo and Nat-hope you are all well and enjoying the snow!! I'm off to work now   .

Osh-you excited hun xx

xxxx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

fraz - oh gosh poor hubby so hope it goes well ( a friend of dh is going through something similar ) xxxx but yes u need those sperms too.
hope scan goes well xxxx

afm just plodding on thinking about putting tree up next week we have been busy painting and decorating, well dh has so just the kitchen left to do now and most of the house has been transformed  

got appointment for immune next tue traveling to london on the mon - hope the snow has left by then but I cant see that happening !!!!!

nat xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Wow Nat, you are off to London next week, I hope the trains and everything are running, I'm sure you'll be ok.  Let me know how you get on with Dr G.


P xx


----------



## nat4353

will do p - its a strange one its like im thinking i hope nothing comes back from the tests but then if it does it can be fixed hopefully but there's still no guarantee of getting a bfp 

what is the medications you had again ? and did u choose not to have the other more expensive stuff

also have u ever heard of anyone having tests done and it coming back completely clear most people have something don't they!!! either one or the other just worried in case ive got lots wrong !!!! that would be just my luck !!!!! 

when is it best to get your results from him and have phone conversation

really anxious now but at the same time intrested in what will come from it - ive been reading the immune boards and understand the jist of things now just xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hiya Nat

Not heard of many who have come back with nothing but then all the girls on the immunes thread are there cause they have a problem so if you have your tests done and all comes back ok you can post that and give anyone thinking of having tests done some hope. To be honest my results would have been considered pretty much normal for most things except CD19+5. My immunes were all within the normal paramenters but too high for TTC. Also I think having intralipids during stimming (given if immunes are considered high) is supposed to help with implantation.

I didn't have any of the tests done for DNA matching think thats the DQA test/LAD tests, I'm not very well read up on the ins and outs of these but they weren't a priority for me/DP, but you will need to decide whether to have these done (or not). I didn't have a uterine biopsy done either. All I had was NK Assay and Cytokines, Hidden C, and some of the level 1 tests that GP didn't do.

I just had an intralipid drip yesterday, and will prob have one more in 4 weeks time and then that will be it for me, I'll just be on my thyroid tablets.

The medications I had were:
*20mg Prednisolone* (steroid) (£10ish) Stop at 12 weeks
*Intralipid* drips (£291 per drip) at day 5 stimms and day 9 stims, then at BFP and at 7 weeks once HB detected, then retest (£340 per retest)and then more drips at 3 weeks apart depending on retests. I had about 3/4 retests and I've had about 7/8 drips. Stop these at 28/31 weeks
*Clexane* - I was prexcribed this and bought/paid for it but I didn't take it as I didn't have any clotting issues i.e thrombophillia/MTFR. If you test positive for these you should take it. These are injections in your tummy, but they are spring loaded/prefilled and they sting!!! Also they bruise you. I'm not trying to scare you but just letting you know the ins/outs. However if you need them you need them, actually i'm not sure of the date on the ones I bought but they are still in the cuboard, they cost me about £200 I think. If you look on the 'Pregnant with immunes' thread you will see some of the girls celebrating cause they can stop these injections (usually stop at 31 weeks)
*Gestone* - Progesterone in oil injections, they go into your bum (don't be scared by the needle, its not as bad as you think once you start injecting) (£100ish I can't remember) Stop at 12/14 weeks
*Antibiotics* for Hidden C - 25 day course for both me and DP (£80). THen I had some more at stimms and on BFP.
*Thyroxine* - To keep my thyroid below a TSH of 2 (mine was 4 and I had thyroid antibodies) these were discovered on level 1 GP tests

My immunes are pretty much in the zone now, but they can 'flare' which is why Dr G likes you to retest every other month. I should retest in 10 days time after this last drip but I'm not going to, just going to have the last drip in 4 weeks and leave it at that. Like I say in the end it gets really expensive and you sometimes wish you hadn't started on this path but then I prob wouldn't be carrying our precious little girl now.

I think if we have tx again, I will def do the immunes thing up until 12 weeks and then stop, saying that when/if i'm ever in that position i may think differently. My mam keeps saying why are you still doing these drips but I have to get to 28 weeks at least before I would be advised to stop and i wouldn't chance stopping them any earlier now.

You'll prob be more clued up than me before long  TBH my knowledge is not that in depth but I think I have enough to get by now and obviously the experience of going through it so if you need any help with things just ask.

I felt so positive when we started down the immunes route as I felt we were leaving no stone unturned and preparing as best we could to give us the best chance when we started tx again.

I'm sure Dr G will help get you ready for your next go, i'll be following your journey with interest and keeping everything crossed for you 

P xx


----------



## frazermic

Hi

Just a quick update , Told doc about DH operation was going to ec on wednesday but hpefully push to friday, Gives DH more time to rest and not feel under pressure. If DH cant manage his sample then i will have to give all my egg to receiptant and get another go when DH is better and keep all the eggs for myself. I have my heart set on getting a bfp on xmas day though. 
Or the other option is to stop treatment and they will tell receiptant , i couldnt do that not fair, i know if i was in their shoes i would be so upset with only a week to go.

Hope you have a nice weekend

x


----------



## nat4353

thanks p xxxxx yes it is a case of not leaving out this time and im sure ill be constantly asking you a trillion questions !!! through out this 


fraz - really hope that it all works out and you can go ahead with this tx, thats really kind and if you do have to give them all away im sure your recipient would be totally grateful but lets hop that u and you recipient both get ur xmas bfps xxxxxxxx


----------



## frazermic

Hi

Hope you are ok

Update ec booked for thursday so trigger shot today . DH comes out of hosiptal today so hes fine, well as can be expected. 

Take car speak soon xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Fraz

Pleased that your DH is feeling ok. Good luck for thursday hun      that Xmas day will bring your BFP     . You will get it, cos you sooo deserve it hun!!

xxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Just a quick note to say 

Good luck to Frazer for E/C on Thursday

And..

Hope all goes well in London today Nat

Helen xx


----------



## nat4353

best of luck fraz - all ofme is crossed for u xxxxx


----------



## frazermic

Hi Girls

Just a update egg collection was ok got 21 eggs, however DH couldnt do sample, so my eggs have been fozen, 90% thew rate. Really upset but what can i do, DH feels **** and i so do i. 
We are going to freeze dh sperm when he up to and when ready defrost some ggs etc.


----------



## kirst01

Hi Fraz

Congrats on 21 eggs, thats a fab number. A shame about DH but I think everything happens for a reason. . I understand why your DH feels    but, maybe its meant to be, and the little eggies that you defrost will be the ones to give you your BFP!!!


----------



## Pigloo

Hi girls - all has been quiet on here, how is everyone doing?


----------



## frazermic

Hi Pigloo

You are growing well 25 weeks time fly's. Im just waiting on a email from clinic with regards to dh sample to be freezed and and then to do FET but with addeing sperms and eggs to get jiggy jiggy 1st lol.

Hope you are fine, And hope all the other girls r fine


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Frazer - I know it has gone quickly really.


Let us know when you get going   


P xx


----------



## boychild

Hi All, hope you dont mind me posting on here but im in need of some advice please! 

I am 26 yrs old and have an almost 4 yr old DD with my husband. We have been trying for no2 for almost 2 years now and after being reffered to the fertility clinics we have been advised that my husband has extremely low sperm count which is unexplained and they advised us our only hope is ivf with icsi. In the last year I started suffering with abnornal periods, and when I was tested for ovualtion back in August they advised me I wasnt ovulating. However since September I have been having regular periods again, so I think it may have just been stress related for myself. Im not sure if I am ovulating but Im certainly having regular 30 day cycles.

Now me and DH are unable to fund IVF ourselves, and after reading up on egg sharing etc for the last few months we have decided to book ourselves onto the open day at LWC Darlington. I have a few questions though, Im sure ill find all of this out when Im there I just would like some advice before we go if possible. Firstly, as my DH has already had semen analysis a few times and we can get copies of the reports, would we be required to get them done again at LWC and pay or would they accpect our current results? Same goes for my blood test, I meet all of the criteria apart from I am unsure about my FSH levels, I might book a doctors appt next week and ask them to repeat the tests now that Im having regular periods. Also, what kind of costs can we expect to incurr, I realise we will have the additional icsi fee to pay. How long does it take, has anyone got any experience with this clinic are were there big waiting lists? Is there are limit on how many times you can egg share?

Also, im currently on mild anti depressants because of the situation, im assuming i would need to be off those before i cold start? 

Im hoping to god that we will be accepted, its our only hope, and we will hopefully be helping another couple in the process. Im also hoping that the fact I have carried a baby to term that there will be more of a success rate for us, I have no idea at all about the success rate of icsi.

Looking forward to chatting to you all

Vikki x


----------



## frazermic

Hi and welcome boychild.

LWC darlington are very good, and they dont tend to make you wait that long. A lot of the blood tests the gp's wont do as they are expensive with the labs. Plus it easier to have them done with one clinic.
Icsi is half price when you egg share.

hope this helps


----------



## jarjj

Hello Boychild and welcome,

As you can see I now have a wonderful baby girl from egg share @ LWC Darlington, staff are lovely.  Any questions about costs just ring - Sarah the receptionist is lovely and can tell you if you'll need tests done again or not.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hiya 

ive been at lwc and and am always on this thread 

I was going to do egg share but my AMH levels came back to low so ended up funding a fresh and frozen. the clinic is small and all the staff friendly and if its egg share you want then this is a place that offer that - i think CFL in newcastle also do egg share at a reduced cost thats where my bundle of joy was made from our 1st go.

if i can remember correctly i think the cost was about £700 give or take ( could be wrong ) 

get your amh test done first and check results are ok to egg share im sure they will be - but i made the mistake of paying for all tests and was not accepted due to amh - i think its about £80 its apparently a better test than fsh 

if you have any questions just ask away

it can take a month or so for all tests to come back, your best getting yours done at lwc as they did give a bundle price on tests but dh could do gp or gum clinic for the hiv chlamydia ect and get them done free.

the wait is never long with lwc so you shouldn't have to wait long - also i think if you produce enough eggs ect they will let you have up to 3 egg share cycles with them

best of luck 

natalie


----------



## nat4353

for success rates check out the www.hfea.gov.uk has all the clinics stats and results and what tx they offer

for lwc you need to look under London then satellite darling ton you can compare and check out all clinics in your area or nationally xxx hope this helps

/links


----------



## boychild

Thanks ladies for your replies. I am so eager to get there for the open day and learn more about it! I feel like things are looking up for us after months of depression thinking that money was the only thing stopping us having another baby, as we could never afford the cost of IVF ourselves, but now Im feeling much more hopeful. 

The AMH tests you refer to, is that what is normally measured from blood tests on certain cycle days? Im at my GP next week so ill ask her to check all my levels from the bloods I had done back in August, but Im also going to ask her to repeat the bloods now as Ive since started having regular periods after a year of abnormal periods. I think it may have been down to stress as the month we were told that we wouldnt conceive naturally and would need icsi, from that month i have had regular periods. Strange....

Anyway, many thanks for all of the information, Im sure I will be back to ask more and chat about what happens next etc. Good luck to all that are currently undergoing treatment and congrats to all who have got their long awaited LO's. 

Vikki x x 

p.s cant find much info about CFL doing egg share? Just because I live near Newcastle and work right next to CFL, where as Darlington is a 40 mins drive or so, just curious to see what CFL can offer x


----------



## oshboshers

Hello ladies sorry for the delay in updates i just not had 5 mins to breath,  I give birth via c section on the 17th December to Bobby 6Ib 5oz and Isabel 5Ib 11oz and absolutely in love with them both.  Glad to here all is well with you guys.

Boychild,  the staff at the lwc are so lovely and the treatment worked well for me as you can see although i couldn't donate any of my eggs as i lost most of them the day before i went in for collection i still only paid the fee for egg donation. As sorry as i was to the other couple i am over the moon at my outcome and wouldn change for the world.  good luck xx


----------



## jarjj

ob,

been checking for news on you - MANY congratulaions.  Write more later - busy feeding Isla

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Any of you post on the North Easties thread, on of the girls on there been to LWC and had a bad experience just wondered if any of you could help her out?  Maybe I could post her in this direction.

OB - Wonderful news on the birth of your twins, and one of each as well you what a fab Christmas pressy..many Congrats xx


----------



## nat4353

fab news osh xxxxxx congratulations 

CFL do do egg share best to phone them - not sure if they like you to have had a previous ivf or not id give them a phone they do do it as ive had telephone conversation with a nurse and an info pack sent out 

xxxxx hi all


----------



## nat4353

hi p - i use to post on there whats up with her, hope she ok xx


----------



## kirst01

Congrats osh- so so pleased for you hun!!   

Hi Boychild-LWC are lovely, but unfortunately after 4 goes we are yet to have a BFP that sticks!

How is everyone else? I have got my follow up on Wednesday- might be looking to use my frosties in June. Then I think that will be the end of the IVF journey, step daughter is 16 next year, which means me and DH can do loads of travelling!! After the palava fo London very disheartened with it all, but everything happens for a reason as I always say.

Fraz-hows it going hun? 
Nat-any plans on further tx?
Jo-how are you and little girl? She is gorgeous, the pics on ******** are beautiful!!
P-cant believe how far along you are!!   

I had a major panic yesterday, poppy, my golden retriever went missing. She decided to take herself for a walk. I was absolutely hysterical-couldnt talk for crying, my mam rushed round cos she thought some-one had died. Trawled the streets looking for her, finally went back to the house, and guess who was sitting on the doorstep wagging her tail. Little monster!!! Blooming animals!!

Hope veryone is well, off through to chester le street for drinks tonight!! Have a good night

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty,

bet you were ill - I would have been the same! Just thank God she came home.

 

Joanne

P.s - Dp got tattoo of Isla's name on his wrist this afternoon - have put few new photo's of Isla on - she just MEGA cute!!   

xx


----------



## nat4353

hiya kirst

nice to hear from you 

we went london  had tests by dr G - ive got blood clotting issues and slightly raised killer cells so next cycle will have more drugs along side tx
going back down to london next month to get my womb checked out. then hoping to cycle again april time give or take  xxx

travelling would be fantastic i love holidays and even better if you can do it for longer - i dont blame you one bit think of what else will make you happy and go for it - where do u fancy going  

you know what kirst you could ring CFL and put the £1000 in to egg share with them they may well except you as you have had bfps from your eggies and you produce lots of eggs - maybe a different clinic might be what it needs and also fet % at lwc is crap to be fair (well last june they were) - looking back i was silly to have mine should put money towards something else.

im sure you will make the right decision and  me too now regarding the cost of all the tx suppose at some point if it dont work out for me i will have to move on and accept. 

best of luck with everything 

nat


----------



## kirst01

Hi

Nat, good that you have got things sorted.    This year we are going to France in June and then across to Baku to visit my dad in September. Fancy Rome next year. Thet stats for fet are rubbish at the lwc, so maybe having a word with other cinics woud be a good idea, never thought about that!! 

Jo- bless DP for getting tattoo, they knack!!

Hi to everyone xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - She went down as they told her she was suitable for egg share and when she got there they told her she couldn't because they would need ICSI.  They are very dissapointed and feel like they have had their hopes raised unnec.  Have a look on NE THread. x


----------



## jarjj

P,

Strange 'cos we had icsi tx   

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi P

Very odd, we had icsi tx too! Its a shame to get your hopes up and then have that happen!

xx


----------



## boychild

Hi Ladies

Just another quick question....can anyone explain to me how the success rates for the London clinc and Darlington clinic can differ so much? Its says 43% for egg donors and Darlington but a huge 69% at London?

Vikki x


----------



## frazermic

hi boychild

i think its because london have more patients.

x


----------



## nat4353

boychild - not sure maybe more experienced staff, larger clinic etc,  but those stats are very high !!!! where you looking for your info  i dont think thats the live birth rate for either clinics 

statistics are always a good indicator of how well a clinic is doing and how likely you will get a bfp but i suppose  everyone is an individual so try not to stress too much ( easy to say) LOL 

how long till your open evening x


----------



## Newcastle33

Boychild - You mentioned about there not being enough information about egg share at CFL but there's information on their website and also Carol at CFL is lovely and always has time for me when I ring, maybe ring her to find out more info.  good luck.


----------



## boychild

The stats I found were on the LWC website, when you click onto each individual clinic and then select successes, maybe im reading it worng as im new to all of this. 

Newcastle33, thank you for the info, I did actually find the egg sharing webpage for CFL after I had posted, and ill give them a ring. 

Open day is a week tomorrow and I cant wait. Feeling very emotional today, my best friend is in labour as we speak and im finding myself close to tears. I hate feeling this way. 

Vikki x


----------



## nat4353

they prob are right for however they work it out sometimes clinics if they have a lot of twins and they divide that between there patients the statistics look higher. ( not sure some one else may know better)

its all rather confusing at first and remember they will give you a success rate for your individual case - lwc gave me a 40% success rate that was knowing about me and my background.

but to compare stats you need to go on the www.HFEA.gov site these are prob the most actuate you will get although figures are 2 years behind as they have to wait to see if the pregnancy is a live birth ect.

ive looked up on there for you

lwc darlington -23.7%

CFL - 31%

QE 38.2 %

these are all 2008 statistics. for using your own eggs

dont be too down hearted by statistics but try and remain realistic for one in four it works and it takes most people a couple of goes so keep positive .

if you need to know anything at all just ask one of the girls xxx

/links


----------



## jarjj

WIshing you LOTS of luck.  It's an emotional rollercoaster. For me, it came down to cost , that's why we used LWC - knew there would be no guarantee with ANY clinic but just    it would work and we were SO SOOOO lucky that it did 2nd time.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

When looking at stats bear in mind that to achieve a pregnancy naturally its only about 20% so chances with IVF are better than leaving it to mother nature.  Just one way of keeping up that PMA when starting tx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls 

what are you all up to this weekend xx hope you all have a good one.

p - got phone consultation on monday with dr G JUST AS NEED TO PLAN !!! ( how long did yours last and did you understand everything) turned up at QE a day late for consultation but they fitted me in, so after ive talked to DR G need to decide on fresh or fet thinking fresh, and let QE who dates of when i want to start.

got aqua scan end next month, gp put wrong lids on chromosome blood for dh so been sent back dh got to go in next week for gp to take more blood AHHHH so that will be the hold up if it takes 6 weeks or so to get results.

had all infection results back all negative yay xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi everyone

Had follow up on Wednesday, and can you believe I was the only person who had to go to London for tx. The day I went the clinic got their licence and everyone was ok to go there, so as you can imagine I am really really    off!! 

Nat-did you say I could move my frosties to another clinic? That is the next course of action, and Dr A was saying that they have had lots of success recently with FET, but I dont know whether I am dissillusioned with LWC at the mo. Sorry for the me rant-  just so so annoyed!!

Nat-so pleased everything is -ve at the mo.

P-that does cheer me up a bit- it has to be my turn soon!!

xxx


----------



## suzy2509

Hi just after a little advice, i am due to start egg share scheme at darlington and are currently being matched so have started on the microgynon 30 pill, i have been taking it every day as advised for the last 17 days, but yesterday and today i have started to bleed, only very light though. Just wondering is this normal as i have never used this contraception before.
Any advice welcome thanks


----------



## frazermic

Hi Suzy2509

I was taking till for about 10-14 days and started bleeding. I started bleeding when i would have been due a period . 
I was light and phoned clinic and said to call if got really heavy, Well it did about 7 days later, Had scan but was told lining was still there and to carry on taking the pill as normal, Ithink at one point they were going to give me a injection which i think is superfact but longer lasting as was still bleeding. I bleed for about 4 weeks in total, stoped bleeding the day i had baseline scan.


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - HE's quite hard to understand on the phone, make sure you have all your questions ready, its sod's law you think of stuff after you've put phone down.  Lasts 5 mins at most, easy money eh!


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

You have EVERY right to be peed off!  Think you are amazing with all the tx's you've had.    

Joanne

x


----------



## kirst01

Thanks Jo hun. Its a struggle at times but I know we'll get there    . How are you and Isla? She must be getting big now!!  

Looking forward to the FET, they were 4bb expanding blasts so      that one or both defrost (and I am more    because they are from the set that I did get my BFP from!).

How does FET work, DR A kind of explained it- I would go in on day 2 of AF, be given tablets for 10 days and then scanned!

Hope everyone is well today-I'm at work- bright and early!!

xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - Sod's law that you had to trail to London, what did you think of their main clinic?

Re moving eggs to another clinic, yes it can be done, we moved our sperm,  we had to pay for it ourselves, about £120, they use a greek guy can't remember his name, it begins with a K?  Just check that whichever clinic you are moving to do Blastocyst transfer as Gateshead don't so you couldn't move blastocysts there.

Px


----------



## nat4353

kirst you can move to another clinic but the clinic needs to have the equipment to do it as they use a different method to freeze and thaw plus there needs to be staff that are trained to do it that way 

the QE had the staff but not the machine not sure about other clinics plus i suppose lWC have done half the work so % would maybe be slightly raised if you found a clinic that had better stats.

did they give you exact figures of there FET success ask them to be more exact, 

good luck hope it works out

my head is boggled just feel like throwing in the towl at the moment had consultation with DR G it all going to cost a blooming fourtune plus all the travel up and down  to london both me and dh - have no help with child care ahhhhh


----------



## nat4353

its not just that there blasts its the method they have used - most clinics i think use the old method  xx so you need to check that they have the machines, the trained staff and experience in blasts xxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi P

Clinic hugh and not very personal- ward with curtains to recover. The staff were brill tho, lovely and kind. Couldnt fault them!! Just wish there had been a better outcome (which I still blame on the levels of stress lil old me had to endure   )!!!

Nat-which way do LWC deforst them? I am completely clueless. How does FET work? DR A was sayign that they had a lady who had 4 goes of IVF, 3 with darlington, 1 with London, they 'threw everythign at her' no joy, and then she fell pregnant with her FET. 

I know what you mean about throwing the towel in. The money is a big issue, at the moment we are completely struggling, if FET doesnt work than that is the end of the road for us   . But keep your chin up hun   

xxx

xx


----------



## nat4353

im not sure what its called you had best phone and ask think starts with a V

not much to do with a  fet take a tablet once a day for a few weeks then a bit b4 et you use cyclogest i think thats about it its nice on your body no nasty drugs.

i know its like you never know what to do for the best do you and you hear so many different opinions stories and get different advice 

nat xxxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Nat

Asked sarah and success rates are 20-25%. 

Why is this so complicated??   

xx


----------



## suzy2509

Thanks for your reply, i think i will give the clinic a quick ring tomorrow just to make them aware. It is a very small amount but i am not due on my period which is what was wierd. Anyway thanks 


frazermic said:


> Hi Suzy2509
> 
> I was taking till for about 10-14 days and started bleeding. I started bleeding when i would have been due a period .
> I was light and phoned clinic and said to call if got really heavy, Well it did about 7 days later, Had scan but was told lining was still there and to carry on taking the pill as normal, Ithink at one point they were going to give me a injection which i think is superfact but longer lasting as was still bleeding. I bleed for about 4 weeks in total, stoped bleeding the day i had baseline scan.


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty      . IVF is such a HUGE emotional roller coaster - it certainly hasn't been easy for you. Thinking of you and        that 2011 bring the BFP that you TRULY DESERVE.

Miss TC got BFP from her FET @ LWC Darlington so it can happen but understand how you feel.  It's so bloody hard and stressful for you. Wish there was something I could do for both you and Nat - magic wand would be nice.

Thinking of you both, TONNES of    

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Thanks Jo   .  A colleague at work went to Nurture @ Nottingham and couldnt praise them enough. She is 13 weeks pregnant with her 1st tx. I have had a good look at their website and it seems good. If you have repeated failures they do a blood flow test to see if the blood is flowing to uterus ok, as this can cause failures, and she was saying that they taylor the plan to suit the individual. LWC seem to have the same plan for all, and still not concerned in the slightest that 4 tx have no resulted in a pregnancy that has continued! 

What to do for the best. Definately going to use our frosties this year, just where is the question!! Oh for when life was simple!!!

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi girls - we had a 4D scan done on Tuesday, she was a sleep the whole time so we were offered a free one at 33 weeks.


P xx


----------



## jarjj

ahhhh! thats a wonderful pic! great that you getting another one aswell!

xx


----------



## nat4353

p - wow fab that happened with us to we went back a week later so 2 sees for the price of 1 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Shes been naughty since Tuesday (scan day) she hadn't moved all TUesday (well barely flutterings in the morning) and then nothing much again next day that I could take any comfort from so ended up in the hospital on Wednesday night hooked up to tracing machine for 30 mins.  She sprung to life in there    she moved a lot more yesterday, about 20-30 times in the hour after I woke up but again this morning she very quiet again, she's driving me mad!!  Hopefully she'll become a bit more active as the day goes on.  


28 weeks today!



X


----------



## jarjj

P,

wonder if its girls cos if you remember I was in and out for same reason with Isla - little monkey! 

Thinking of you,

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

I wonder? I had no problem with worrying about movements until Tuesday, shes gone quiet again, she hasn't moved since this morning, just had lunch about an hour ago and usually that makes her move so I'm hoping she'll move around this afternoon.  

Put doppler on this am and heartbeat seems ok.  Maybe she was awake during the night while I was asleep?

x


----------



## nat4353

hi p 

worry worry worry thats all we do so glad everything is fine, ellie dident move very much not compared to others who were preggas i always worried so much but had a doppler from 10 weeks !! so thats always reassuring

dr G thinks we need lit, ils, cleaxane, asprin, not sure about hurmia wants to give me a biopsy to see what nk activity is going on near the uterus b4 he issues hurmia as my levels are border line, plus still need aqua scan !!!

think were were going to have the lit, lis clexane but not sure weather to have biopsy as not sure if i want hurmina as levels are borderline and they might rise 

not sure how this is all going to get funded now just feel sick at the thought !!!! thinking to have a fresh first then use as many frosties as we can as lit lasts between 6-9 months 

ive been so stressed out lately not even sure if this is the right time - my af is late so has mucked up having aqua scan on dates i gave him and im worrying it late due to extra problems or stress !!!!!!!!


----------



## boychild

Hi again, 

Just a quick note to say me and DH r off to LWC DArlington tomorrow for the 'open day' and Im so excited, got so many questions to ask and hopefully will be chatting to you all in more detail very soon. 

Good luck to all! 

Oh and hopefully after tomorrow ill understand some of the lingo better, ive still got so much to learn 

Vikki x x


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - If you can get away without Humira that will be good, we didn't have LIT either so it was just to say managable for us.  We only had to do the initial trip to London too.  It is added stress, I can vouch for that and I was so envious of two of the girls in our office who are preggers, one through IVF and one natural that they didn't have all the added expense and can afford to take longer Maternity leave but I look at my little girl now and I wouldn't change a thing and would prob do the same again if when we use our frosties.. I can't stop looking at her pic x


I think you are prob doing the right thing doing fresh and then frozen.


I'm sure by March you will have sorted things out and have a better idea of how you will manage.  I used to get overwhelmed by it all and trying to plan things but try not to look too far ahead, just take it step by step.


Boychild - Hope you get lots of questions answered at the open day.


P xx


----------



## nat4353

good luck vic hoping that this is the start of something great for you, let us know how you get on xxxx

p - oh i know, thinking now p that were going to have to wait as im worried im up to my overall  on credit on cards and need to get paying as much off as possible as im concerned that in about 6 months ill need to do balance transfers so im not paying interest and need to be accepted ....... we pay everything on time and well over the minimum ect but just dont want it to get out of hand and don't know if i feel right doing it till ive got them down a bit,

so happy that your luving your piccys i remember it so well, the whole thing was the best and ill never forget how lucky i am i truley milked everything and did everything possible egarding pregnancy including pregnancy yoga !!! that was a laugh specially at 39 weeks !!!!

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - You get to a point where you do feel like you have reached your credit limits, we are paying well over minimum repayment back too.  Now we are finishing off getting things sorted for bubs arrival and I am concious that we need to have enough left for us to live on while I'm on Maternity leave so the worry doesn't end financially once you get that BFP but I guess you know that.  


I think you should get to a position where you feel comfortable before you start as the last thing you want is to be worrying about debt on top of IVF its too stressful.  It does feel good when you pay a wedge off and feel like you have got room to breath again


P x


----------



## boychild

Hi all

Well back from the clinic open day and im feeling on top of the world today for the first time in a long long time. Finally feel like we have been given some hope! 

The clinic was packed, they said they had never seen so many people there for an open day before. Had a tour of the clinic, lots of questions answered and met Dr Ashour for a brief chat. Booked our full consultation for Feb 16th although after getting home I've realised I would be better off re-arranging for Feb 7th instead so im going to ring Sarah on Monday morning. I cant believe that after being so down and thought that I was resigned to the fact I would never have any more children and now Ive been given another chance, well thats assuming I meet the criteria etc after the bloods. 

We r booked to go on holiday to Tenerfie in March so going to go away and enjoy the holiday as it might be the last for a long time! And hopefully once we r back home we can start the process as my blood results will be back while Im away. 

My only concern right now is that when I came home this afternoon I had a letter from my GP asking me to go in on Monday, I had some day 21 bloods taken last week so its obviously to do with those results, so im a bit chewed as to why I need to go back in, just hope its nothing too serious. 

Hope you are all ok

Vikki x x


----------



## kirst01

Vikki- so pleased everything went well hun, it is a nice clinic and Sarah is lovely. 
Fingers crossed your bloods were fine   

Tenerife-sounds lovely. We are thinking of having FET in November, so our back up plan is if this doesnt work (it will tho    !!!!) we will use the money to go on holiday! Something to look forward to regardless. 

Feb will fly round- so excited for you

Kirsty xxx


----------



## boychild

Hi Ladies, 

Just a quick post, called the doctors today to make an appt regarding the letter they sent me on Saturday, the receptionist said the doctor wants to see me because I've got very high progesterone levels, a total and utter shock to me becasue last year they were 1.1,1.3and 1.4!!! So I just dont know what to think, my doctor had said if my blood came back 'normal' then they wouldnt contact me because no further action would be required, so im curious as to why my levels were high and they want to see me today. If im honest I cant help but wonder if I could be in the early stages of pregnancy because that can cause high levels, but then my head is telling me its impossible with DH's extremely low sperm count! Either way, surely its good as it shows I'm ovulating when I was last year. Roll on 3pm so I can see what they say...i feel sick now just want to know whats going on! 

Vikki x


----------



## kirst01

Hi Vikki

Good look for this afternoon, and you never know about DP low sperm, our doctor has always said 'it only takes 1'!!

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Vicki have you done a preg test?


----------



## boychild

OMG Just done 2 very cheap tests and got a faint line on both!!!!! I feel sick I cant believe it my head wont let me believe it, Im gonna ask the doctor to repeat it when im there at 3pm, fingers crossed!!!! Just scared the tests are rubbish cos they were cheap and its not really happening!!!! Ill post after the docs!


----------



## boychild

Ok so went to doctors and he said my progesterone level was 94 and he had never ever seen a level so high! I asked him to do a pregnacy test but he said he would rather that I wait a week. So I came out and thought sod that so bought a clearblue digital test and it said 2-3 weeks pregnant!!!!


----------



## kirst01

vikki-OMG, so so happy for you hun. Huge congrats     . Thats is such good news, well done on your DP's lil swimmers!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

WOW!!  just the BEST news!! many congrats!!

Just found out my sis-in-law pregnant!! just the best news (we had 2 deaths in family last Wed)


xx


----------



## boychild

Thanks ladies. Im in shock I keep thinking its just a dream and ill wake up any minute! I cant understand why my progesterone levels are so high tho? Ive read they should be around 20-47 and mine are 94! Any ideas where to post a question on here to get the best advice? 

Great news about your sister in law jarjj, so sorry to hear of your family bereavements tho, must be very upsetting. 

Going to try and see another doctor asap for advice. x x x


----------



## nat4353

fantastic news vikki - after you started to feel ok about ivf LOL wishing you all the best in the world xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx what had your dh said !!!!! congratulations

p - thanks p, feeling a little better today. dr G not going away now so have moved aqua scan to this thurs and have provisionally booked in lit for 17th of feb and have penciled in to have EC 3rd may at QE have to wait a couple of months b4 lit and tx then if that dont work will have a go with my frosties straight away so as the lit lasts 6-9 months then thats going to have to be it .................. at least till were all sorted anyway and paid things off.

jo - hows bubs doing luving her photos on ** shes so sweet - and shes going to have a little cousin soon xxx

cant believe how quick time goes ellie is 2 next week, were having a little party for her at a soft play with her toddler friends so should be fun, 

take care all 

nat xxx

boychild - not sure but twins !!! does it get higher - are u on any medication ??


----------



## Tillypops

Boychild - try posting in here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=426.0

or in here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=174.0

Tilly
xxxxx


----------



## boychild

Morning ladies, thanks for the replies again. Nat- no not been on any medication, they wouldnt do any investigations on me or put me on medication as DHs count was so low, they said that there was no point cos it wouldnt happen even if they put me on clomid or anything. 

So, my time on this thread has been short to say the least, but i want to say thank you for making me feel welcome and for giving me advice etc. 

I wish all of you the most luck in the world and hope you all get your BFPs soon and those who are pregnant already a happy and healthy pregnancy!! 

Ill probably still be popping on here now and again but thank you so much x x x


----------



## Pigloo

BC - Wow thats fab news, what a way to start the new year   


Nat - Sounds like you have a good plan and now you have dates to work to as well which is always good.


Jo - Wonderful news for your family too   


X


----------



## jarjj

P

Is little lady giving you plenty of kicks now??

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo - Yes she is a bit more livelier now, hope she doesn't give me any more scares   went for 28 week growth scan yesterday and she was opening and closing her mouth, I think she was having a talk to herself lol!  She weighs 2lb 15oz now, a little above average so he said!


Got a wardrobe and drawers full of clothes for her, my brothers friend gave me a black sack full of gorgeous things and all like new, shes got more clothes that me, shes even got swimmin costumes, santa and halloween outfits   



Going back on 14th March for 34 week scan.


Pxx


----------



## kirst01

HI Girls

How is everyone??

P-hows it going? You must be so excited.

Jo- Hows little Isla?? 

Nat- xx
'
Well, I had a really 'funny AF last month put put it down to the IVF I had in November. Did a HTP but BFN. Girl at work announced she is PG, so even though I have AF cramps I have tested yesterday and got the faintest line, did 3 more and they all had a really really faint line (and I mean had to squint to see). Did 2 tests this PM and although the line is still faint it came up straight away, and is visible without squinting!! I did think maybe the test was a bit duff, but 6 tests? Got a feeling it might be a chemical, but still cant believe that I have got a +ve test without IVF!!

xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty       

wow!! let us know what happens hun.  Just noticed you sent me message on **.

My lovely sister in law announced her pregnancy few wks ago (she should be nearly 9wks) - had emergency scan this morning as bit spotting and baby has no hb ans measures 5-6wks   .  She needs to go back in 10 days for another scan.

xx


----------



## kirst01

Jo- sorry about your S-I-L   . Everything crossed the next scan show something    .

One of the physios at work is 4 months pregnant (1st IVF!) and she was rushed to hospital with low blood pressure and fainting!! 

I still cant get over the fact it shows a ++. Have showed a close work colleague who is a bit blind could see the second line!! 

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Wow!! so what happens next??  do you see gp??

I was at your work Wed night - daughter had bad pains, got water infection. 

xx


----------



## kirst01

Thinking that with the AF pains going to wait and see if    arrives. Really feels like she should show now!! 

Was your daughter sorted ok? Bless her!! I was at work mon, tue and Sunday last week!!

xx


----------



## jarjj

She was well looked after.  Sorry only short message Isla poorly - bless

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hugs to Isla hun!!   

Take care

xx


----------



## jarjj

thanks hun,

i'll message you properly when my arms are free   

x


----------



## nat4353

wow kirst !!!! exciting stuff most definitely i so hope this is your miracle coming true, when was your last period  ? get to the gp and get bloods done then u will know for sure and if line is getting darker : )  fingers crossed xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Nat, the line is very very faint today, so think it is a chemical. Gutted, but at least I got a BFP without ivf!! I try to see the positives!! My GP's are crap, they wouldnt do a blood test when i got my BFP after my 3rd cycle, just said they dont do them!! 
Can I ask you how does FET work? Did you need to have scans and take medication??

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Girls


Kirst - Not sure whether to say congratulations or not but like you say you got a BFP even if it is a chemical without IVF   


Jo - I hope your SIL gets some good news.


Nat - not long til you start, when do you start jabbing?  Its so exciting that you are going for another cycle, hope this is THE one.


AFM - Got 34 week scan/consultant apt next Monday so will find out how big baby is, DP and I went to antenatal last night, another session next Monday and tour of hospital Monday after.  Been painting nursery and packing hospital bag, 6 weeks til due date on Friday..arghhhhhh!  


Got proper nana ankles - swollen reet up and heartburn now kicking in but I'm not complaining..honest!!!   


Due date originally was Easter Mon but hospital brought it forward to Good Friday due to 12 wk scan measurements so either way we will have a lil spring Chick   


Just realised its pancake day today and already planned fajitas for tea, chicken needs to be used..might have tohave them at the weekend instead to make up for it, can't not have pancakes!!! yum,yum   

Lots of love P


----------



## jarjj

P
So soooo exciting     .

I got letter from LWc today to see if I wanted to store embryos - £550 - erm.......thanks, but no thanks.

Kirsty     

Had Isla at Dr's this morning - she full of cold, bless her.

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

P- you must be sooooooooo exctied hun!!    6 weeks- not long at all!!!

Jo- poor Isla!!     I am expecting my letter in June, but I only want to keep them frozen until October, so there is no way I am paying 550 for 3 years!!! Hoping they'll just let me pay for a year!!

Nat-hows u hun 

xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - Its very exciting, just wish it was here now though, bet I won't be saying that when i'm screaming in agony   


Jo - will you not try for any more babies now?


We getting married on 4th Aug next year and then will have another bash with our frozen embies in 2013.


P x


----------



## jarjj

P

  4 kids is MORE than enough for anyone!!

IF we won the lottery (big money) I'd keep embies but unfortunatly that unlikely!

Does feel bit strange signing them away

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - I can see what you mean, my friend got 5, I was round there today, it was a mad house, don't know how she copes!


x


----------



## nat4353

evening girls xx

kirst - if i can remember u start taking some pills around your period for a about 4 weeks then i think u have a scan at some point and then transferer its dead simple like ur not even doing it  lol  sorry to hear its a chemical if it is but good to know u can do it too xx when  u thinking of doing fresh

p - you are so funny ................. planning your fet already hehe not long to go cant belive its almost time what colour is the nursery ??


jo - gosh 4 kids would be a handfull I dont blame u xxx

AFM - well we are in london on the 16th last visit to dr G then start DR 28th for a full cycle then we got frosties to use straight after if needed then were going to call it a day and just enjoy what we have for now that is unless of course we win the lottery 

my friend who has 1 babby from ivf has her otd tomorrow she said she might test tonight but not heard from her so have everything crossed 

nat xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - I know it seems funny planning when to do next IVF before I have even had this baby   hehehe, we got 6 frosties and Gateshead said that they would freeze them all separately so we can maximise our goes.  Think she told me it would cost about £1000 to do FET there.  Anyway thats a few years away.


Hope all goes well in London and not long til the 28th - 3 weeks  , ooh bet you are looking forward to all that jabbing and more with Dr Gs Clex and the Gestone. 


Hope your friend gets a nice BFP


P x


----------



## kirst01

Morning-chemical pg for me. Line completely gone and AF begining to show   . But looking forward now to the FET.

Nat-hoping that FET works in Oct/Nov (they are the from the same cycle that I got my BFP), if not, it will probably be middle of 2012 for the fresh cycle-Aug/Sep, have no spare cash from anywhere!!
And it is so expensive!! Are you at Gateshead now? Are they much cheaper than LWC?
Pleased to hear that the FET isnt as troublesom as a fresh cycle. We are just going to stay at LWC to use our frosties. Sarah said the success rates are between 25-30% for my age group!! And I e-mailed Jacky about bleeding before OTD in each cycle and she said there is something they could give me that could help treatment but I would have to speak to Dr A. I still wonder if I dont absorbe progesterone properly??    So much to think about!!
Hope your friends gets a BFP    

P-bless ya thinking about FET!!   

HOpe everyone has a good day- I'm off to clean out the animals!! Fun!!!

x


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - Sorry your BFP turned out to be a Chemical   Have you thought anymore about going and getting your level 1 immunes done at GP before you cycle again?


Nat - I painted the nursery in Crown Wheatgrass and Snowdrop which is like a pale mushroom and cream colour done 2 walls in one colour and 2 walls in the other and then have added in baby pink bedding etc, seen some nice wooden letters so think i might put them on the wall to spell her name. It looks nice.


P x


----------



## jarjj

P,  Nursey sounds LURVELY   .  Loved seeing pics of bump on **. Have you decided on name yet for your precious bump? Know you mentioned a name before but can't remember if it was 100% decision made.

Kirsty     

xx


----------



## kirst01

NAt-i've got a break of 10 days in April, so I'm going to make an appointment and get the level 1 immunes done then. If my Doctors will do them. They seem to be of the thinking that if I am a Private IVF patient every test I need needs to be paid for. Even when LWC needed bloods taking (for quickeness and so I could send them off) they refused and I had tp go all the way through back to Darlington.    . They really crap!! But I will try!!

P-so exciting thinking about nursery colours!!!   

Jo-Hiws Isla today? xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

Thanks hun - she just the same, bless her.

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - Yes we are calling her Erica May


----------



## jarjj

P

Beautiful name. 

Xx


----------



## nat4353

kirst your docs are crap it must be so frustrating for you - my doc didn't do all level 1s and it was one of the level 1s that they couldent do  cam back positive.

i think that you need some sort of testing doing and it is there responsibility to look into why you are not getting and staying pregnant, can you change Dr surgery's im sure you can im sure you have a right to join a new practice - it may just be you find a sympathetic doc who is more willing to help.

failing that could u afford to get any immune testing done in london but it does all add up but you dont need to get everything done - just turns out i needed one of the most expensive treatments ( just my luck)

my friend got a her 2ed BFP through ivf today on her 1st try after her last bfp her boy is about the same age as ellie - it really seems like almost all of my friends are pregnant at the moment or have newborns ............................ really want to join them feel like its never going to happen I should just be happy shouldn't I ................. just cant help feelin p***ed off with my body at the moment letting me down and making have to go through all of this , it best get itself into action over the next few months and produce a nice pair of twins !!! LOL

jo hope babs is better read on ** she not well xxx


----------



## kirst01

Nat, there is no way we could afford to get them done ourselves. We are just completely skint. Had to switch our mortgage to fixed so that is over £1000 a month. The tx I have had have all gone on credit cards, which are pretty much full at the moment!!   

I know what you mean about everyone getting pregnant. Girl at work is after 5 months of trying!! So all I hear about now is babies babies babies!! I am happy for her, but she knows I have been trying for 7 years so she could maybe tone it down a little when I am around??    

There is 1 GP who I like, who might do some of the tests, but I wont be holding my breath!! Booked a holiday to Lanzarote in September for both our birthdays so looking forward to that. 

Stupid question Nat, what did you ask your GP for when you went in for the immune tests? Did you just take the list of test's needed in?

Jo- how is Isla?

P-love the name, very pretty!!

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - Like Nat said you could try finding a more sympathetic GP, maybe there is one in your practic?.  I would take the list of tests in (thats what  most of the girls on here including myself have done) and say your clinic advised you to have these done, they are free on the NHS so don't know why they have a problem!  I would play on the fact you have had x number of tx's and with great embryos and that you still seem to be having problems with getting pregnant, even turn on the water works if you have to or refuse to leave the surgery until they agree, just be pushy and do what it takes.  Tell them you have friends who have had these tests done by their GPs and you know you are entitled to them.  Its so frustrating, who do they think they are   maybe if you didn't take the tests in they were unsure of what tests you needed and so played it cool by saying you couldn't have them.

Nice that you all like the name we have choosen


----------



## nat4353

yep i agree with what p is saying and thats what i did - try not to give them an option say your ivf consultant said they are free on the nhs !!!

gateshead is about the same cost as lwc i think, but there stats are higher and they are also an nhs clinic so not ran as much like a business if that makes sence. 

p - i wonder if they froze mine individually !!! i have 5 on ice - and to be truthful its good that you r planning ahead ive been trying for number 2 since ellie was 8 months old so the sooner the better - luv the name too i use to have a friend called Erica when i was little 

kirst - oh so have a good holiday - that's something that ill not be doing this year  we too need to cut back - just paid £900 for stimming and dr drugs !!!! 

right off to check my lotto ticket one winner got 17 million how nice would that be xxx


----------



## kirst01

P-It wont take much to turn on the waterworks!!! I will take that list you gave me and just say I want them done!! I am still really really    that because DH might/might not have a DH I am being penalised and have to pay for Tx!!     . So unfair!!! Will definately say they are free on the NHS!! Why should I have to pay for tests- it isnt my fault I need them. Nor is it anyones fault they cant get pregnant! 

Nat- DH's mam got a bit of money from her heating allowance and so gave that to us!! We just thought that a little break before we go for FET might get me in the right frame of mind!!

Defiantely going to move clinics if we need a fresh cycle (but I wont cos I will get my BFP from my snowblasts!!    ), and think either Gateshead or Centre for Life?? 

xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi girls

Nat - We didn't get a holiday last year and won't be having one this year either (well not abroad) got wedding next year so may get away next year if we are lucky    There was an Erica in year above me at school but don't really know many Erica's, one of the reasons I like the name.  Apparently there's an Erica in the new Superman series, DP said shes nice lol!

I'm not sure if its coz we were using donor she said they would freeze them all seperately or not as its not easy to come by?  I reckon that they would maybe defrost 2 at a time and see how they progress, if the first 2 they thaw are fine then we could go onto use them or then they would maybe defrost another/two? I have never had it explained so i'm just making assumptions but reckon it would work something like that rather than defrosting all 6 in one go.  I think I would go for two put back again.

Kirst - Just be sure to say your clinic advised you to have them done, they can't really argue then.  I said that when I went.  Hope you have a nice hol. and are revigorated ready for your next go


----------



## kirst01

I will. Just hope they arent   . Even the reception staff are unhelpful!!    that they will do some of the level 1's for me if not all!! 

I love the name Erica- it si very pretty!   

Nat- are you a millionaire??    

xx


----------



## frazermic

Hi Girls

Well i did a pee test on wednesday eve and it was positive and then Neg on 1st wee. I really dont understand if pos was on a evening wee and it showed. They were the cheapies  2 for a pound. Got docs today for blood test she really nice so i know she do it for me. I have not said anything to DH as he has t do his sample today for clinic .   . 
I know the answer but it i just need it on record.


----------



## nat4353

Fraz when is your otd ... I'm sure it is more likely as they are cheep ones that the possitive is correct all tests vary at what level they pick up at 

So hope ur bloods come back with a good outcome xx when will u know

On way back from London now just had lit with dr g ouch it's like tourture it hurts so much but hay that's all done now roll on 28th start d/r


----------



## Pigloo

Fraze - Fingers crossed its a lovely BFP   


Nat - Oh not long til the 28th and then you can get started.


AFM - I'm on count down now to due date - 22nd April, seems like ages away..sigh!!


P xx


----------



## frazermic

Hi 

Bloods come back Monday but im away with work for 2 nights from Sunday , cant wait 2 night hotel stay with food allowance. 

It natural which is a bit weird aswell, so not looking to much into yet.

Pigloo - You baby due day before my birthday if shes on time.


----------



## suzy2509

Hi ev1 i am new to the thread and just looking for some reassurance really from anyone who has been in similar situation as me!

I started a egg share at darlington and everthing has gone great up to now but went for scan yesterday (last one before egg collection) and i have not produced enough follicles for an egg share, so had to make the decision to carry on with treatment just for myself (but i would have to cover all the costs) or i can donate all the eggs to the other lady and have a free cycle afterwards. 

I am not in a position to afford the cost of the treatment so i have agreed to donate all the eggs to the recipent and have another cycle afterwards.

Just feeling a little disheartened as everything were going well and then this knock back.

Would love to hear from anyone who has been in silimar situation and what happens after the egg collection regarding my next cycle?


----------



## kirst01

Hi Suzy2509

I can imagine the shock, but another lady has the chance of a BFP because of you, and you get to have a full cycle yourself.

I have never been in your postion hun. but after egg collection/transfer when I got my BFN we have a follow up with DR A, then made the decison about when to start again. Wishing you all the luck in the world

xxxx


----------



## suzy2509

Thankyou kirst i have had my ec and they got 7 eggs for my lady, i feel a lot more comfortable now wih everything and  probably for the best both end up with more eggs each this way.
Won't be long really to start again as they told me to take pesseries for a week then have a bleed, then on 1st day of next period to phone and will start again.
So will soon come round!!
I just wish my lady all the luck in the world


----------



## nat4353

hi all

suzi - sorry to hear your news, i too wanted to do egg share but my amh levels came back too low so we knew from the start that we would have to pay. hopefully you will get your bfp on your full fresh cycle but it is an emotional roller coaster.

drugs arrived today not long till i start

also - dp sis 6 weeks preggas to an absolute idiot who was basically just using her, anyway she went for an abortion they couldn't see anything so in the process she has decided to keep it and at next scan - its twins !!!!!! messed me up loads not sure why but ok now , so dont want to become one of those woman who cant be happy for others ( specially as i have ellie)

ive been loving the sunshine today

p -------- its the count down xxxx


----------



## kirst01

Nat-I know what you mean. It is hard. Lass at work pregnant after 5 months of trying (lots of tears about how long it was taking her!!), and all I hear is how rough her mornig sickness is and how she cant do another 9 months of feeling ill and tired. Its all I can do not to stick a bin over her head!!!!    She knows that I have had 4 round of ivf, so maybe a little bit of tact wouldnt go astray!! 

P- so close, are you excited hun. Hows lil Alfie??   

Jo-How are you and isla??   

Suzy- 7 eggs is a fab number and egg sharing is very selfless thing to do anyway imo. You should feel proud of yourself and you will get your BFP on yor next turn. And it will come around so quick!!!     So excited for you hun xxx


----------



## suzy2509

Thanks nat and kirst for your comments, i have just been taking it easy last couple of days and just a waiting game to start again!

I know what you mean everybody seem to be getting pregnant!! my brother and girlfriend are expecting and just found out a good friend is too, just hope i can join them soon!!


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Girls

What nice weather we are having   

Nat/Kirst - its hard when other people around you seem to fall pregnant at the drop of a hat, and its even harder feeling like you are turning bitter and twisted about the whole thing but it seems we all feel this way at some point.  I know I did.  I think there is some sort of baby boom going on this year?!!!!

Kirst - Lil Alfie is not so Lil anymore! He's a spoilt doggy so he's going to have his nose put out a bit but as long as he gets attention I don't think he'll be that bothered about the new addition.

Nat - Do you start jabbing next week? its come round quick, Hopefully all your efforts/expense seeing Dr Gorgy will pay off in the long run.

I'm just about to leave work, my back is killing me!  Mat leave starts next Friday, bout blinking time    Got the swollen ankle thing going on and hands too    Went for tour of labour ward on Monday night..eek its bringing it all to reality now.  If I haven't had baby by 22nd April, then they will induce me on 27th, hopefully I'll start myself off thank you very much!

Well off home now

Speak soon

X


----------



## kirst01

Nat-just seen your next tx start date for down reg- sending you loads and loads of            . You will defor get a BFP this time hun!!! I am so excited for you hun!!

P- sooo exciting. Bet you cant wait to start maternity. We have just been tupe'd over again- 4th time in 18 months. Now with south tyneside foundation trust, so we are getting completely different managers (just hope they are as good as my old one with time fo rfor ivf/fet!!). I have seen some pics of Alfie on ********- he is a big boy!! But so gorge!!!   

Suzy- you will be joining them hun and will be nice and pregnant soon   

On nights again and have a stinking cold. Got ear infection so that is making me feel dizzy-poor me   . Haha!! Wish it was hometime!!

xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - we are TUPE'ing over to CDDFT on 1st April (my last working day, timed that well) 

I know the guy who will prob be my line manager although he has put in for a number of other posts in the organisation so who knows but I am in the process of getting my working hours agreed before I go over so hopefully they will have to honour them.

Hope your cold gets better, I had one a couple of weeks back, hope I don't get anymore, can't think of anything worse than being in labour with a bad cold!


----------



## kirst01

P-hope it clears up. Its    at the best of times!! Hope you get your working hours agreed   . Just    that we get a decent manager. Fingers crossed

xx


----------



## nat4353

start jabbing fri girls xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Eeee! exciting Nat!! 

keeping everything crossed for you! 

we off to haggerston castle in morning for 3 nights, leaving Isla with Dp Mam. Gonna kill me to be away from her but know kids will enjoy some one on one time. I feel terribly guilty though!

Will catch up with you all properly next wk. 

Joanne

Xx


----------



## kirst01

Nat- how quick has that come about?? When is your expected E/C??

Jo- enjoy haggerstone. Isla will love being with her nana- she'll be spoilt rotten. You enjoy yourself!!

P-hows u hun

xxxx


----------



## nat4353

got it wrong start jabbing mon !!!! hehe ec about the 3rd may xxx

have a good hol jo enjoy the rest -xx


----------



## Pigloo

Eh Nat - first jab tomorrow, let us know how you get on.


Jo - hope you have a good time at Haggerston, nice weather for it.


Kirst - how are you, have you been out dog walking, we have had Alfie out this weekend.


AFM - Well I'll be 37 weeks this weekend coming, think baby is starting to engage, getting some weird feelings as if she's pushing down on my cervix, now and again.  Got midwife on Tuesday so we shall see.




X


----------



## kirst01

Nat- good luck with the jabs!!!

P- could be soon, so excited for you!! Had mine out on Sunday morning! So they came home covered in mud- cute that they are!!!

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - How did your first jab go?


----------



## nat4353

hi girls 

1st jab all done dh is a pro i must admit !!!! ( he said god it feels like im forever doing this ) did have a panic didn't have any needles dud out a few old ones (un used ) then will need to collect some tomorrow from hospital.

p - how are you feeling do u just want baba here now bet you cant wait - 
when u got your bfp when u needed your ils did you have to phone up dr G every month for PX or did he just send them altogether 

also did dr |G want u to get blood hcg done on 14dpt - my gp will do this  but wont get results tll 2 days later - at what point did u ring him and sort out extra meds  

jo - g;ad u had a nice time on your hols 

hi kirst xx


----------



## kirst01

on your first jab Nat. I know what you mean about feeling like a pro!! 

P- how are you hun?

Jo- was haggerston good?

xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - good to get that first one over and done with.


I so do want babba here now, my ankles/legs are just fat and heavy and its really uncomfortable now trying to sleep.


Re Dr G When I got BFP I phoned DR G right away and got my ILs drip, then  he told me to ring if everything was ok at 7 week scan and get another px.  After that I had to have an NK retest to see how my killer cells had reacted to the ILs and they hadn't come down much so I had to have ILs every 4 weeks with a couple of retests in between.  At one point I had to have ILs every 2 weeks to get the NK cells down.  Dr G likes you to have a few retests which is a pain because that costs as well.  He won't bulk prescribe without a consult with him so you have to get 1px at a time..more money!!!


DR G likes to know HCG results so I phoned him for ILs once I had them, if you can get progesterone tested he likes to see that too but I didn't know that and didn't get it done.  I tested at 14 days past e/c - gateshead tell you to wait nearly 3 weeks but thats just to cover their backs more than anything and because you need to sort out ILs etc its best to know sooner rather than later. As soon as i got a definite BFP I rang drs for HCG test and had 2 tests to see if it was rising.


You need to sort two drips out for day 5/9 of stims as well so make sure you do that about a week before at least.


Have you got all your other meds sorted - pred/gestone/clex etc.  


Kirst - i'm fine on count down to Friday


Jo - Hope you had a good holiday, the weather has been good.


AFM - Went to Midwife today and she thinks baby is 4/5ths engaged.


P x


----------



## nat4353

Thanks p for all the info, dr g has told me to just get one ils between day 7 and 10 was going to ask him if one was enough as our results were just a bit over if I can remember correctly. I've booked it for day 7 now so hope it's enough. 

Yes have all my drugs here upstairs x


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat - Like you say maybe if your result was just over then he prob thinks one IL is enough during stims, when i was having mine he usually recommended 2 to most girls but then most of us had quite high NKs


x


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Winsome - I was a donor like most of us on here but I'm not sure how long the wait is for people receiving donor eggs?  I think you will have to ring Sarah Day at the clinic, shes really helpful. All I can say is I was matched pretty quickly, that was in Nov 2009 and last November my recipient had twin girls   

P x


----------



## kirst01

Winsome- I donated eggs and I know that I was matched pretty quickly!! Good luck. 

HAs anyone heard from Tracey recently? Just wondering how she is doing

xx


----------



## jarjj

Sorry not been on for a while girls, we had the awful news before we left for Haggertson on fri morning that Dp's Dad had died.     - Dp & his sister had only been in touch with their Dad for about 6 months (he lives down south) after not seeing him for nearly 20yrs.  He told them after few months he had cancer and they met him just after Xmas.

My heart is breaking for Dp who has lost his Nana & Dad in 9wks     .  He said he'd just found his Dad again and now he's lost him       - just AWFUL!!!

I'll catch up with you all properly soon,   

Nat - good luck honey, am thinking about you and keeping EVERYTHING crossed.

P - I'm quickly checking every day if there's any news on you and precious baby - soooooo exciting!!! Can't wait to hear!   

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Jo-  so sorry to hear that, what awful news!! Hope DP is holding up 

x


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - So sorry for you DP, how cruel life can be.  


I'm still hanging on, but will be sure to let you all know as soon as our little spring Chick makes an appearance. 


X


----------



## nat4353

jo - how awful such a shame poor u and DP xxxx (((((((HUGS)))))))))) so sorry


----------



## kirst01

Jo- how you doing hun?   

Nat- jabs still goin ok??

P-any news!!!

AFM, LWC are doing something called IVF lite, which costs £2600 compared to the £5200 of normal IVF! I need to loose 2 stone to get my BMI to 29 and then will be able to do this. It woudl make it much easier for us to do this, as obviuosly the cost is a huge factor.....but maybe we wont need to consider this cos the FET will work!!!

xxx


----------



## Pigloo

No News Kirst - I'm hoping she'll be on time tho.


IVF Lite - thats good that you can get i.t cheaper


----------



## suzy2509

Hi just wondering if anyone knows if darlingon lwc is open on saturdays or is it just the emergency number


----------



## jarjj

As far as i know it's only open on weekends for tx. Sarah not normally there.

X


----------



## nat4353

just at my mums in chester for the weekend xx jabs going well !!!!!! seeing lots of 2 magpies and it 2 for joy lol

kirst sounds good why is ivf that much at lwc. i cant remember back now but know we didn't pay that much but the cheaper option sounds good apart from the weight whats the difference 

at the qe ivf is 2500 plus drugs so in your case about 600 - 700 pounds and im sure it includes all scans ect 

anyway ur FET will work xxxxx 

jo - hows the hub hope hes not too bad

P - are you enjoying the idea of not having to get up tomorrow morning


----------



## kirst01

Nat- we need ICSI and go to blast so it adds loads to the final total!!     Fet does work, soooooooooo want it to!!! Hope the weather is nice in Chester, just been to the Treehouse  at Alnwick Castle with my mam- bloody lovely!!! 2 magpies- definately a sign!!!

Jo- everything ok. How is DH?   

P-  

Suzy- I think Sarah works some saturdays but it is normally the emergency number!

Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely weather, going out in garden now to plant potatoes!! 

xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi girls - hope you have all had a nice day with your Mothers/babies, we been out with the Mams for lunch which was nice.


Kirst - Hope your FET gives you the BFP you so long for and you don't have to worry about IVF costs.


Nat - Glad to hear jabs are going well and I hope you keep spotting those Magpies.   


Jo - Hope you have had a good day.


I'm so looking forward to not getting up for work tomorrow   roll on the next couple of weeks..when your all tucking into your Easter eggs think of me hatching my spring chick hehehe.


P x


----------



## Jules2194

Hi Winsome

I'm currently starting treatment using donor eggs. I went on the waiting list on 21st January and started my treatment about 10 days ago as a donor had been found. It didn't take long at all.  I am also using donor sperm too. ET due w/c 23/5

Jules


----------



## jarjj

Wishing you lots of luck jules.

P - come on baby!! Soooo excited for news!

Xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - went to midiwfe yesterday baby 3/5ths engaged, my ankles are very swollen now, just want her here and to be able to fit into my shoes again    Got to go for hospital apt next Tuesday.


If she not here by 27th I have to go in for induction.


P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

Thanks for letting us know.  I quickly check on here and ** every day to see if any news.

We had a car accident (can you believe it) last Thurs when we were on way to Dp's Dad Funeral.  We were stationary at roundabout and someone went into back off us!! UNBELIEVABLE.  We are both suffering with back and neck pain.

Nat - How's you honey? 

  to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

P-   , cant believe she will be here soon. xx

J-what a   . Hope you are all ok!!

Nat, hows it going hun...not long now and you will be getting your BFP    

xxxxx


----------



## jarjj

P

just checking in on you. Hope you ok.

Sooo excited for your precious baby girl to arrive!!

Joanne


Xx


----------



## nat4353

hi all

yep p not long now xxxx

im fine had 1st scan today looks like about 9 follicles  - so all - although would be nice if we managed to get a few more 

started some immune drugs today everything ok so far - just a bit tired

next scan fri then ec hopefully the tue after

really going to take it easy this time round as i never have done in the past ive always had this that and the other on - this time as much relaxing as possible - just hope we have some nice weather it makes it much more easier with ellie if we can go in the garden.

just getting our new shower fixed cant wait the last one broke about 4 months ago so we now getting a power shower.

jo - seen all the photos on ** of baby and fambo all look adorable what u been doing to keep everyone busy in the hols

kirst - what u been up to your hol will be here soon followed by your bfp xxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hiya girls


No twinges at all here, not 1!!    Was hoping (and still am) that something will happen before Wednesday but its not looking likely so looks like I'll be going in for induction at 3pm on Weds.


Nat - all sounds like things are going well so far, i'm soo hoping you are posting a BFP next month   




Jo and Kirst - Hope all is well 


X


----------



## nat4353

oh jo just read that you have had a car accident sorry your suffering did u get there details, 

we to last week had some woman reverse straight back into us in the QE car park DH was not impressed at all his bumper was loose the girls husband was trying to get out of it saying it could have been like that ( didn't help that dp had extreme tooth  ache so was just dressed in traccys and had not had a shave plus we had a car full of kids, anyway we got there details but have not managed to do anything about it yet as no time - plus there not from up here so dp going to go the garage tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - Hope you are ok


----------



## jarjj

I posted HUGE post other day and just realised it's not there      

Catch up with you all later.

Was thinking of you this morning P - wondering of any news.

Nat - Thinking of you aswell and sending LOTS of       for LOTS of healthy eggs.

Am going away Fri morning for weekend in Skipton (CHILD FREE!!!  ) with DP to celebrate our 7yr anniversary.  We are thinking of getting married next yr but sooooo much to think about and so much money.  Can you have champagne wedding on beer budget??!! LOL  

Been to Pyshio this morning - got 8 sessions to attend.

  to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi, just back from a few days camping in the lakes- it was gorge. 

P-any news hun?? So excited for ya!!   

Nat-how are you? Hows it going?? You'll soon have your BFP hun!!    Trying to decide when to do FET. I want it sooner rather than later. I have a family wedding to go to in August, so maybe when we come back from that. HAd a dream last night that I did get a BFP, but started to bleed (story of my life!!!) but it turned out ok!!     this is a good sign!!

Jo-Skipton is lovely. We didnt spend much on our wedding, I got married at Beamish Hall and it came to under 3500 for everything. One of my friends got married at the civic, then hired a room at farringdon club, and it was lovely. Decorated lovely, food was gorge and dj good!! I think you can get some bargins if you look around hun. And if you arent too picky!!! One girl I know spent over 20000, and she got married in a church and had her reception at a hotel. How someone could spend that amount is beyond me!!!   

Winsome and Jules- how are you?? 

Any news from Tracey? Havent seen her on here since Xmas!!

Hope everyone has a fab day today

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

I've been looking at beamish hall - but thought it would cost a fortune!

Also like the look of Washington old hall.

Id be quite happy for us to just go to civic but Dp won't have it! 

would love to go abroad & do it but am getting huge estimates!

X


----------



## kirst01

Jo- beamish was really decently priced. It was a lovely day. They do an all inclusive package for 4000 for 50 people. My dad was over the moon at the price!! I was also looking at washignton old hall. It is lovely, then you could hire a function room for the night do. I loved organising mine, got engaged in the february, and everything was booked and done by the end of March!!! Soooo much fun!! 

xxx


----------



## kirst01

Jo- Hallgarth Manor is lovely too. And really reasonable!! xx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi all hope everyone is doing good.

Not been on for a while. Had my Gonapeptyl injection on 21st April, so far, fingers crossed no symptoms which is good! wasn't looking forward to the hot sweats!! Next step is stopping pill on 4th May and hoping my cycle is in line with my donor....... Trying not to think about things really. Been busy with DP finishing off decorating my living room which we have been on with for about 2 months now. Finally there is light at the end of the tunnel. Just a few things to do now to finish off and then i have the house to scrub!! It's absolutely a tip, stuff and dust everywhere. Guess it can't be helped!!


----------



## kirst01

Jules-   . My house is never finished, DH is a builder so I always live in a tip!!!
x


----------



## Pigloo

Hi


Sorry haven't posted earlier but just got out of hospital today, baby Erica May was born at 00.27 on Friday 29th April ..a true princess!   


Had to be induced at 4pm on Wednesday, lost a bit of blood so ended up needing transfusion so was in a little longer, home now and enjoying every minute of her..I have posted some pics on **


She weighed 8lb 9oz


Sorry can't post much at minute for obvious reasons, hope you are all well, catch up very soon


P xx


----------



## jarjj

P

I've been in skipton all weekend and no signal on phone. Had a quick look at your precious erica just now on phone. Will have proper look when i get home.

Many congratulations to you & Dp! 

Xx


----------



## nat4353

like i said p she so cute bless her , hope birth went well and you can tell us all about it in a few weeks when u manage to find a little seconed to chat xxx


EC for me tomorrow had 15 follicles at last scan but hoping for 10 eggies as 5 small xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Thinking of you Nat!

Hugs

joanne

Xx


----------



## Jules2194

Congratulations Pigloo that's fantastic news.

I hope you are all doing well x


----------



## nat4353

hi girlies

just a quick on EC went very well we managed a massive 18 egges   although not sure how many are mature enough never had this many before - just hope the quality is still good in them.

will get call tomorrow morning to see how things are going on 


nat xx


----------



## kirst01

P-she is sooooooooo gorgeous. Huge congrats you you and DH. So pleased for you both   

Jo- how was Skipton?? 

NAt-18 eggs, well done that is a fab amount.     that they are all doing fab tomorrow- let us know!

Jules- how are you hun?

Went out last yeserday with my dad and his russian girlfriend. OMG- havent drank so much for months!!    Good times had tho!!

xxx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi everyone, Hope you are all ok

Nat, 18 eggs wow, wishing you lots of luck. let us know how you get on

Kirst - I'm good thanks - go for baseline scan on Monday. stopped taking pill yesterday so hoping af starts and is in line with donor.... Not sure what they will tell me Monday, think if everything is ok I start taking Progynova tablets to thicken womb lining!!! Fingers crossed that everything goes to plan. Further scan on 19th then ET planned for w/c 23rd May. Trying not to get too excited.....

Glad you enjoyed your night out. Were you on the Vodka?? I've not had a drink since 2nd April. It's been hard work, would really love a glass of vino........ Guess I'll have to hang on for the glass of champers in 9 months time


----------



## nat4353

HI GIRLS 

hope all is well

we had 2 good grade embies put back and 8 to add to the 5 frosties that we already had, so just been resting and relaxing today and drinking lots of water.

jules - good luck for your baseline scan hope all goes well and you can start let us know how you get on xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat

Was just about to PM you!     

Sending lots of sticky vibes to those 2 precious embies - STICK EMBIES STICK        

Thinking of you and will be every day 

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Nat- loads and loads of      . Keep resting hun    

Jules- I started on the pints of stella then went onto the double vodkas and soda water!! Spent a whack so hate to think how much I drank!!!   Good luck for your baseline scan hun   

xxx


----------



## nat4353

hi ladies

just popping on to see how everyone is 

well im 5dp2dt and nothing to report really been feeling very out of breath at times since ET seem to get that a lot in the 2ww but thats about it not twinges or feelings as of yet but also not much PMA either 

if anything Ive rested as much as possible and took things easily our foster son jack is in respite till fri and it really has given me time to relax and mainly think about myself for a change - ive been eating super healthy and taking my concoctions of meds and vitamins so I feel I have done the most i can do along with being much more stress free than the previous cycles

on the boards there are so many BFPs at the moment - especially on the immune thread and my cycle buddy thread its amazing just hope the luck carries on when its my turn to test.

DR G has told me to get bloods done on 14dpo which is a week today and the QE has said something ridiculous like 18dpt !!! as if - so just trying to find somewhere that does bloods and can get results back to me in a day ( I have emailed CFL waiting to hear back from them) as with GP it takes 48 hours to get results.

not sure if ill test sooner on a hpt just to scared and with all the chemical preg i just look too much in to how dark or not the line is but its only the 1st week and we all know how much things change come the 2ed week 

p - hope you are luving motherhood 

kirst , jo and everyone else what u been up to ??

nat xxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Nat 

         that your BFP is just round the corner. You are right tho...loads of BFP on the boards!!

Just come back from the vet with the rabbit- her back teeth are overgrown and are causing problmes with her tear ducts so thats a lovely 130 I have to pull out!!! The joys.

Keep taking it easy hun xx

P-how are you. Hows lil un??

Jo-   

Everyone else, hope you are all having a lovely day, the weather is lush!!!

xxx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi ladies, hope you are all keeping well.

Nat keeping everything crossed for a BFP      . Good to hear you are relaxing

Kirst - poor rabbit hope it will be ok. pets are just so expensive!!!

Well went for my baseline scan yesterday - everything is going to plan so started on the progynova tablets hopefully will have no side effects. Although the moods have been a bit erratic should I say this last week and been getting some really bad headaches since came off the pill last week. Had 2 full days of face ache!!! DP is getting a bit fed up of me to say the least. Think he is planning on moving to the pub!!!  Next scan on 19th then fingerscrossed ET w/c 23rd......


----------



## jarjj

Nat

Hoping and        you get your much deserved BFP!

Well, Dp's Dad's ashes were scattered by RNLI @ Roker Pier on Sunday and my friends are being scattered tomorrow          - Pretty crap few days.  I STILL REFUSE TO BELIEVE HE GONE!  

I hope tomorrow might help or that I MAY let him go but I can't see it! He was TOO much a huge part of my life and I don't want to let him go!        I know he'd want me to but I'm no where near ready.  Me & Dp both dealing with our own grief in our own ways.  Not easy but we are supporting each other.

You may have seen on ** that we are now ENGAGED       - I have a beautiful emerald & diamond ring which was DP's Mam's. My head is battered with Christening & wedding thoughts.  Christening is end of Aug, wedding no date as yet but next yr.

Dp's Mam didn't want us to have Christening Party at Church Hall (it's GROTTY in her words   ) and has offered her house which is big but there could be 70 + @ christening and it's all well and good if weather nice but if not we going to be freezing our butts of outside or like sardines in house!

MY HEAD IS BATTERED!!

  to all

NAT - remember our mantra "you CAN and you WILL get pregnant"            - you'll hear me cheering all the way from Sunderland when you announce your BFP!           

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Jules- rabbit is back. 128 in total- bless her! I have the dogs insured but it wasnt worth it for the rabbits!! Cant believe you have e/c 23rd, how fast has that come about?? You'll soon be celebtrating your BFP hun    .   

Nat      come on lil embies xxxx          

Jo    sorry things are so crap at the moment for you both. 
Your ring sounds beautiful hun. I know what you mean about house for christening if it rains...could the church hall not be decorated to look pretty?? xxx  

xxxx


----------



## nat4353

hi all

kirst glad bunny is doing well - thats a lot of money on her hope its put her right 

jo - sorry to hear all your bad news at the mo        such a lot going on for you - im sure you will have a lovely christening but 70 people in a house if its raining is a lot - im sure you could make it nice in the community centre also people will be having a drink and a bit of food im sure they wont be taking to much notice ( i never to ) my eyes are always more on the buffet LOL did u find a home for the dog ?

jules it has come round so quick for you i have everything crossed for us both           xxxxx

ive managed to get bloods booked up here for 14dpo - next tue but am unsure weather or not to test early or not the only reason on me testing early would be that I can maybe arrange immune stuff a little better would much rather just hold on as its just to stressful.

yesterday was feeling a little confident as acupuncture woman when she felt my pulse said outright that she thinks there's a pregnancy going on !!!!! she said the same with ellie but not in so many words so not sure how i feel was happy as it made me feel positive for a bit - but today feel totally un preggas and totally understand its not a true science predicting of your pulse !!!! and now im obviously worried that if i am lucky it will be a chemical again ................. i HATE THE 2ww it sucks so many things flying about my head ... im obsessed its all im bloody thinking about and i promised I wouldn't be like this.

been to jesmond Dene today and meeting friends over the weekend so that should keep me busy for a while


p ------- hope ur enjoying being a mammy       have u had any sleep yet LOL xxxx


----------



## kirst01

Nat            come on little embies xxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Just a quickie checking on Nat. 
Hope you ok hun & that your precious embies are tightly snuggled in.

Joanne

Xx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls 

thanks for asking im not to bad - trsted this morning and got a bfn but its the earliest ive ever tested so not too worried yet ...... plus a lady on immune test got a bfn on 10dpo and had bloods today and got bfp 189 bloods so it just shows pee sticks are crap 

going to hold on now and just do bloods on tue 

as im driving myself mad here

nat xxx

jo i know u tested at 10dp can u remember when helen tested xxx


----------



## jarjj

Think the first time Helen tested pretty early (same as me) - can't remember what she did 2nd time.  I'd go through her post and check!     

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi girlie's

still going srir crazy here - have kept off the pee sticks since 10pdo -  just cant bring myself to do them - finding it so hard this time round  so just going to hang on for bloods on tue.

dont feel much different really had a banging headache yesterday all night and this morning oh and feeling quite snappy/stressed/moody so im hoping AF is not waiting there 

on the immune boards there continues to be bfp after bfp which is fab just hope the good luck comes to me too

been our for pizza with the girls today and a good friend of mine says they would love a 2ed child but just couldn't afford it - so it makes me realise just because you can actually have kids there are still people who cant have them for other reasons - thing is id always jump in head 1st anyway LOL but shes 36 so i suppose she will have to make her mind up 

what have u all been up to 


Nat xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Thinking of you Nat,

pray you'll be posting news of bfp on Tue! Will you get blood results Tue or Wed?

We going to have a look at south shields town hall tomorrow for wedding. 

P - how's you and your precious bundle?

Hope everyone else ok

Im going to psychic event on Tue night again. Would dearly love to hear anything from my friend or dps Nana or dad.

Have had few days of tears with my friends ashes being scattered & it being a yr since we lost Isla's twin. Hit me much harder than i thought it would! 

Xx


----------



## nat4353

jo ((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))) must be so awful with everything that you have going on at the moment - hope u start to  feel better soon xx

afm - feeling totally not preggas ( im always so negative!!!!!)  feeling rather hot almost sweating at times not sure what thats all about prob the progesterone but thats a new one 2 me on the 2ww slight headaches too ( feels like im getting delayed DR symptoms LOL

well this time tomorrow I should know either way - im so scared and worried but praying this time it will work and all my dreams will have come true and my family will at last get completed and i can move away from everything ivf related - and start paying things off xx

jo - if u can remember back did u feel like u were pregnant ? 

anyway girls i shall let you all know tomorrow - and if it all goes wrong im so having a nice large bottle of wine and a huge Indian curry if it works DH can have a nice large bottle of wine and do all the celebrating


----------



## jarjj

Ah Nat, really hope & pray you posting news of bfp tomorrow. I honestly can't remember how i was on 2ww - doubt i felt positive. Dare not! 

thinking of you hun! Xx 

we might be sorted for wedding. Really like south shields town hall & then maybe marsden grotto for reception on night.


----------



## kirst01

Nat-    for tomorrow hun.     that you get your BFP xxx

Jo- I like Marsden Grotto. Its lovely. GOt the bill off LWC for storage fee of 550. E-mailed sarah last wed cos I want to use them maybe Aug/Sep this year, so dont want to be paying 550 for 3 months storage. Havent had reply yet so might have to ring in the morning! 

Jules-how are you hun? xx
xxx


----------



## jarjj

Yep. Get on the phone to them! £550 is a lot of money!

Xx


----------



## nat4353

thats a hec of a lot of money - its 350 at the QE per year and its just gone up - hope they can sort it out xxxx


----------



## kirst01

Its just bizzarre how you have to pay for 3 years storage   . If they are going to make me pay we are going to have to do the FET straight away   . Will let you know what they say tomorrow. Hopefully Nat you will be on with your BFP   . It is your time hun xxx


----------



## nat4353

yeah maybe thats what u will have to do kirst - im sure they will do something for you - didn't realise that was for 3 years xx


gosh just got to stay +++  its so hard  and these frosties will be your bfp kirst - they just want to get here sooner xx


----------



## kirst01

Thanks Nat. Im just holding onto the fact they are from the cycle that I did get a BFP from, and they were frozen on day 6 as expanding blasts so just everything crossed!! Loads of       &       for tomorrow for you. Come on BFP!!!!!! You so deserve it hun xxx


----------



## nat4353

yep they sound like a good batch kirst i have a great feeling for u xxx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all ok today. Sorry I've lost track of all the threads and what is going on with everyone so apologies but  to everyone 

Good luck Nat for BFP today   

Well not long to go now, 2nd baseline scan on Thursday and if all well ET next week sometime. Trying not to think about it. 

Had a nightmare problem with my back, was aching anyway but Sunday decided to go do a good deed for my Mum whilst she is on her jollies and sort her garden out, well was digging and weeding for 4 hours!! Fell off the spade as was digging, please don't laugh everyone else has lol, fell against the garden bench, and landed on my fat ****!!!!! Good job I've got plenty of padding!  Big bruise down my arm and could hardly walk later in the day, let alone get off the sofa to go to bed that night, was bent in half double!! Hobbled around yesterday and then this morning 5am woke up in excrutiating pain, DP wanted me to go to hospital, he was going off with work to Norfolk so managed to wiggle my way out of that one, last time I went with my back had a horrible experience with the drugs, plus didn't want to jeopadise my treatment, anyway I've managed to get to work, feeling a bit better and hoping it will be fine for next week..  Bang goes my plans for last chance burn out in the gym but hey ho.....

Also dont know if this is mad or not or wishful thinking but was in pub, drinking a delightful glass of soda water last week, they had sky sports on the tv and up popped the exact first and surname we have thought of for our baby if it's a boy. Do you think that might be an omen? I'm hoping so cos not a run of the mill name.... The first name was also on another programme watched last night too....

Anyway I'm thinking positive for next week 



xxxx


----------



## nat4353

Hi girls not looking good although still waiting for blood results pee test was bfn on a f/r early test so think I know what bloods will be saying


----------



## frazermic

Hi Girls

Sorry not been on for a while my Dad died on April 11 th aged 63 . So got 1st train out of the north east  to be with my mum and sisters. He wasnt ill s a huge shock for us all. He had aortic aneurysm infrarenal area which he knew about since 1999 says coronor  but never told no one as it a ticking time bomb so got on with life with his family. Because of the bank hols we got to burie him on the 27/04 and i had to come back up north on the royal wedding day we me and dh were flying to turkey on the Monday for 2 weeks. so just got back from turkey today as i know my dad would of killed me if i canceled and lost all that money plus my mum said to go. Dad will be turely missed i still dont know how to act as so angry that he left us . Mum says im not allowed to move back down south till iam with child as thats what her and dad wanted. So i feel really trapped.

Hope you girls are ok , take care
x
x


----------



## kirst01

Nat     that the bloods show differently hun xx

Fraz- how are you holding up?? Any idea when you are going to use your embies?? 

Jo-How are you hun xx

P-   his you and bub??

Jules-   ouch!! Sounds painful. Bless ya. Hope your feeling better now hun!! And it does sound like a good omen hun...   

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat

sending hugs

Xx


----------



## kirst01

Forgot to say, I rang LWC today, and we do have to pay the fee to have them stored, but if we use them by end August they will refund most of it, so it isnt to bad. Looks like FET will be end of August. Hoping it will be the 30th cos then we have a little holiday booked for the 11th Sept, so will either by a relaxing holiday with my BFP, or a holiday where I get totally drunk and drown sorrows and get myself pulled back together.      its goingto be a nice realxing holdiay tho!!

xxx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls bloods confirmed BFN ( at leat not a bloody chemical ) devastated due to the effort and money ive put in to this   but we have our FETS to use 

me and u kirst r going to have FET babies xxxxx good news about cost of storage too

going to enjoy a nice big glass or 2 off wine tonight xx


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

            

Enjoy your wine tonight.

xx


----------



## kirst01

Nat, huge            .

FET babies for us both!!!!    

Enjoy your wine hun  xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Just managed to find a spare minute to post...


Frazer - what awfuly sad news about your Dad,    that you make it back down south with a precious baby soon x


Nat - Aw hun    can't belive you got a BFN   like you say at least its not a chemical, lots of    and    for a FET BFP


AFM - tiredness keeps catching up with me, had a couple of hours sleep before DP went off to work.  He's on nightshift permanantly so its just me a babba on a night until 1pm the next day when DP gets up.  I'm Breast feeding so its not like DP can help with feeds but its nice to have him there.  Erica suffers quite bad with wind and it usually takes a while to get her off to sleep once she wakes up for a feed.  We are off to register her birth tomorrow.


P xxx


----------



## Jules2194

Nat sorry to hear your news    

Frazer - hope you are ok. Very sad news about your Dad. Here's hoping you have a little one to take down to your Mum very soon xx

Had my 2nd scan on Thursday last week said my lining was perfect at 9.2cm already for EC from donor today. Got a phone call yesterday from the consultant to tell me the EC had been postponed. My heart dropped until he told me it was only delayed by a day, so EC tomorrow from donor so all nervous and excited at the same time. I have to await the call tomorrow to let me know how many embryos were collected as half will stay with donor for her IVF and other half to me..................


----------



## nat4353

jules - glad its just a day and fingers crossed everything goes well for you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirst01

Jules- good luck for tomorrow hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Thinking of you Jules! 

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Jules2194

working from home today. Sat waiting for the phone to ring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jules2194

Bad news didn't collect enough eggs from donor to share!!! Guess what I'll be doing tonight after 52 days of no alcohol!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kirst01

Jules-so sorry hun!!     . Having a drink sounds like a plan!! 

xx


----------



## jarjj

Ah Jules,

I'm so sorry to hear that.  Enjoy your drinks!

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

oh no - such bad news, so so sorry its just so unfair (((HUGS))) will they match you up again soon xxxxx


----------



## Jules2194

Thanks everyone for your support.

I have to wait now for another donor and start the whole process again. The consultant told me to continue with the drugs for 2 more days and then stop. Plus the cancellation fee is to pay - £750!!!

Oh well i guess it wasn't meant to be, I just hope the donor managed to get enough eggs for her own treatment.

Went out for drinks had 4 glasses of wine and a tia maria, thought i'd fall off my bar stool after first drink - went home sober!! How can that be after not drinking for so long??


----------



## kirst01

Jules, cant believe you had to pay 750...its rotten hun!

How did ya go home sober?? I know after all my tx's 1 glass of wine has me on the deck!! LOL   

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi girls

Can't remember if i posted a pic of Erica on here so thought i pop a pic on this was taken when she was in hospital.

We are having awful problems with wind/colic, she is constantly straining after feeding to the point she keeps going bright red and tensing her tum, got som infant gaviscon and colief just hope it works, its awful seeing her in pain, shes a bit better than she was, at least shes sleeping during the day now rather than screaming for most of it 

http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n639/Helen_Irving/?action=view&current=020.jpg

hope you are all well
P xx


----------



## jarjj

Colief & baby gaviscon are a god send! 

x


----------



## nat4353

p - haha jo was just trying to remember the name of colief ( get gp to put in on prescription ) as expensive also dr browns bottles - and don't shake bottles mix with a spoon less air bubbles  xxxxxxx ellie was bad with it too hope it settles 

shes so lovely xxxx


jules - oh thats a bummer about the money  hope they can match u up soon though xxxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

GP reckons colief crap so wouldn't prescribe it!!    Nat you're right it is £10 for eye drop sized bottle   


I'm Breastfeeding, I didn't think we would have these probs but hey ho, i'm expressing milk to mix the medicines in. 


Had her weighed today and she's gone from 8.10 to 10.1 in 2 weeks, so i was well chuffed that shes getting enough from me.


Jules - Hope you find a suitable donor soon.


Jo - How is Isla doing?


Kirst - Are you waiting to start FET in Aug?


Nat - when are you trying again? oh re the 2 embryo thing, now i am experiencing the reality of looking after a baby, i think I would seriously have to think about having 2 embryos transferred...i def couldn't cope with twins!!!


P x


----------



## nat4353

P - i found that the colief did work / help and most the time just paid for it . her weight sounds great xxx  

were having follow up at qe on thurs and then consultation with dr g fri ( over phone ) then looking to start asap so think i have to start taking tablets when af comes but not sure how it works

it gets easier p - just sounds like baba is having a rough time at the moment with wind/colic ect just remember nothing lasts for ever and i bed this time next yr you have 2 embies put back  xxx lol

hi everyone else xx


----------



## kirst01

P-how you doing? Great that lil one is putting on weight   . I am ringing clinic beginign of July to sort out meds , with a view for ET being 31st August. Fingers crossed. 

Jo-hows you and Isla? Did you have a good time at take that?? I loved them!!!

Jules- hope you get matched again soon hun,  i'm sure you will.   

Nat, your FET should be quite soon then hun...everythign crossed for you    

Fraz- how are you hun?? xx

I am watchign Grand Prix at mo, going to have a lazy day...drank far to much yesterday, and will be doing the same tomorrow at Take That- sad person I am, I am going again!!!

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Not sad at all!!

Wish i was going again!! Im Mega jealous!! 

Xx


----------



## EllasMummy

hi girlies thinking of egg sharing again... but really not sure advice anyone.

was last around jan last year but then periods stopped so gave up, thier now back had 2 so far, got pre-pregnancy appointment at st marys in a weeks time. thing is we've saved enough money for a shot at IVF LITE at darlington... so i really dont know what to do terry is completely against it but i know if i wanted it i could get him to change....

god im so confused... and i know this might sound stupid but i felt like i was getting better care at the clinic when i said i was egg sharing now ive said i dont want to i dont know but they just seam to treat me different?? 

HELP GUYS... for those who dont know me im a mum of 5 at home with 3 angels and only recently got dianoised with a placenta problem with is 110% treatmable and should mean i get a healthy term baby. i was 15 stone and needed to lose weight to egg share in dec 09 ive sine got down to 8s 7lb and my periods stopped for 14 months but when we went to the clinic in april this year i was told to eat a minimum of 1200 cals a day and they should return ive since had 2 periods  just so confused......


----------



## DJCJ

Sorry to jump in here, but just a quick question.  We had our first consult in LWC this week and I forgot to ask what they use at E/C   - is it sedation or GA?  I won't have a chance to ring them 'till Tuesday, so was hoping one of you ladies might be able to answer me before then.

Thanks muchly
DJ x


----------



## kirst01

DJCJ- they use sedation hun....good luck with treatment    

Ella's mummy- I would go to the clinic where you get the best feel from, at the end of the day hun you need to feel comfortable. Sorry I cant be of more help, but good luck with what ever you decide   . I have FET coming up, but then if that doesnt work it would be a choice between IVF lite at Darlington on a full cycle in Cyprus for about 500 more, so I think we will be leaning more towards going abroad for tx, but FET will work   

xx


----------



## DJCJ

Thanks Kirst - best of luck with your FET


----------



## Jules2194

Hi Guys,

Hope everyone is ok. Sorry not been on for ages so have lost track of everyone's journies. Hope it is going successfully for you all.

Update for me is, following failed egg collection from my egg donor on 23rd of May we now have found another donor. I am awaiting confirmation of my drugs schedule. Apparently the drugs may still be in my system from the last time so not sure how they are going to proceed!!! I have been getting hot flushes so I guess it was delayed reaction from the after all these weeks. The clinic did say that hopefully we should be able to do the ET in August. Will update you when hear further.

 to everyone. xx Jules


----------



## kirst01

Jules

Excellent news you have found another donor        that everything goes smoothly for you hun.

I have to ring clinic on 1/7 to get my tx plan. E/T in august- we might be on the same cycle, I am aiming for et the end of august. Just really really hope that my 2 lil embies survive the defrost!!    
xx


----------



## kirst01

Jules

Excellent news you have found another donor        that everything goes smoothly for you hun.

I have to ring clinic on 1/7 to get my tx plan. E/T in august- we might be on the same cycle, I am aiming for et the end of august. Just really really hope that my 2 lil embies survive the defrost!!    
xx


----------



## nat4353

evening Girls

Im back need to catch up with everyone not sure whats going on started medicated FET today, scan in 2 weeks time then ET as soon as i can be fitted in.

having ils, clex 40g and pred, aspirin and had lit a few months ago DR G giving me antibiotics this time round too for a week 


For me  this time im not having any acupuncture had all other times and not pill popping apart from a pregnacare and extra folic acid as i feel  with all the past cycles ive done everything that can be done/ suggested so this one its up to my body and those embies and im staying stress free !!!! (not )

all take care 

natalie xx

hiya ellasmam - im not at lwc now but you have to go with what you feel right and its important you feel you are being treated well - whats the lite programe ?? how much is it whats the diffrence.

kirst not long for you then if your going ahead in aug xx

jules - fab news hope this one  all goes to plan

jo, pigloo and dj hope you are all well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Nat

Can i ask what happens in a medcated FET cycle?? What drugs do you have to take? 
IVF lite is a ivf using a lower amount of drugs, so you get less eggs, maybe 4-8, but the cost is reduced due to the low dosage of drugs. LWC darlo do it for 2645 I think.     for your BFP from your frosties.

Jo, P & everyone else, how is everyone??

xxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat

Wishing you all the luck in the world hun!           you'll get your much deserved BFP.

You too Kirsty!     

DP got job interview @ Barclays (there now) - they the one's who made him redundant last yr.        it' good news!       .  He got laid off last month from EDF - so that's 3 jobs he lost in just over a yr!   

  to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

jo fingers crossed for you hubby - what bad luck 

kirst - basically day 1 of period start taking a tablet 3 times a day then after 2 weeks have scan then once ready they put them back in and hay presto 2 weeks after that we will be preggers !!!!! ( i think its the same at lwc but cant be 100 sure ) 

that ivf lite i suppose is good if you know you are a good responder but must only save a few hundred Quid, but i suppose its still a save  

nat xx


----------



## nat4353

jo fingers crossed for you hubby - what bad luck 
kirst - basically day 1 of period start taking a tablet 3 times a day then after 2 weeks have scan then once ready they put them back in and hay presto 2 weeks after that we will be preggers !!!!! ( i think its the same at lwc but cant be 100 sure ) 
that ivf lite i suppose is good if you know you are a good responder but must only save a few hundred Quid, but i suppose its still a save  
nat xx


----------



## kirst01

Jo-      everything crossed for your DH.

Nat-thanks hun, and yes we will both have our bfp from our fets     . I think the IVF lite would save me over 2000, cos we need ICSI. Our full cycle cost us 5300 i think, so it is worth thiking about for us!! But I wont need any more tx and neither will you, cos this is our turn!!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Nat and Kirst - exciting news from you two, good luck, i'll be lurking to see if there are any BFPs to report  there are.

Jo - Thanks for your wee gift you sent in the post, unfortunately doesn't look like its working  and hope your DP gets that job.

Jules - Great news on finding another donor

Not having a good time with Erica  she is just screaming and crying most days, been to childrens ward last Tuesday and they prescribed Nutramagin milk (Lactose free/milk protiens all broken down) in case she had an intolerance. I thought it was going to make a difference and it seems to have had a little effect but not enough. We back at hospital tomorrow for follow up. I was BF and have had to express since last Tuesday reason being if she was intolerant to milk protien/lactose it would be in my milk. Its such a shame because since she has been born we have not had it easy and it is so upsetting to see her upset. We do get smiles off her though when shes having a happier day just a shame they are few and far between. I hope we can get to the bottom of it but I fear not, I just want the Erica i know is in there to come out! I think her main problem is abdominal cramps/excessive wind.

As for me I am like a bloody spelk (spelling?  ) I now weigh 4lbs less than i started out at, been to docs about weight loss and think it is due to my thyroid/BF so I am going to drop thyroid meds down.

Sorry its all doom/gloom from me..hopefully i'll be on to post how much better she is doing soon 

Anyway here's some latest pics

http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n639/Helen_Irving/?action=view&current=004.jpg&jwidget_action=album

http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n639/Helen_Irving/?action=view&current=004.jpg&jwidget_action=album#!oZZ2QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1143.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fn639%2FHelen_Irving%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3D023.jpg


----------



## kirst01

P-sorry to hear Erica is having a hard time, poor little mite. The pics are gorgeous tho, she is a proper lil cutie!!

Hope you get sorted soon with your wt loss hun. 

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

P - Erica is MEGA cute!!    Hope things settle with her soon, poor little thing!    

Just quickie, Isla unsettled cutting top two teeth, poor thing.  Dp didn't get the job @ Barclays yeterday after being interviewed/role play etc for 4hrs!!!  He's got an interview tomorrow on phone with AA & Interview @ Rainton Bridge on Thurs for job with NPower - fingers crossed!          

Am off to see Bridesmaids film in morning with my best friend.  We both getting married within a month of each other next yr and are each others bridesmaids   .
Thinking of you both Nat and Kirsty -                   that you BOTH get your much deserved BFP's.

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

p - so sorry your having a hard time, we had a tough time with ellie for about 8m !!!!!  and you feel like im sure its not suppose to be like this but it will get better and its awful seeing them so unsettled and unhappy - really hope it gets better and its nothing to worry about.

hugs nat xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

good luck for dp tomorrow jo fingers crossed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Nat        

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

kirst - seems a very large saving   but a good one as if its just means less drugs. xxxx as u respond well dont u xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Nat, just doubled checked cos it did seem a massive save and that is the saving. We also need icsi so that adds another 850. Its a fab saving if we decided to do, and I do respond really well. So it is something to think about!!

Jo-good luck for DH for the interview, crap he didnt get the job in Barclays.

xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Girls


Nat - think you do right not taking all the extra vits etc, all i took was pregnacare.


Well as if i don't have enough to contend with i have had sickness and diarrhoea since yesterday, so missed Ericas appointment at hospital, not to worry though we got to go on Saturday morning.  Think they going to try her on omeprazole (for reflux)  she has been a lot better these last few days.


Jo - Shame about your hubby not getting the job, fingers crossed he gets one of the others. Re the wedding - You'll be able to wear a nice dress two months in a row


Kirst - Good news on the savings


P x


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Ladies   


Just a thought especially since we have been chatting for over a year now, wouldn't it be nice to meet up and have a natter, maybe a spot of lunch somewhere, just a bar meal or something?  I don't mind if you want to bring your little ones (if anyone would rather we made it just a girlie meet up please say, i'm happy to do either) Anyhoo, let me know what you think and if you agree we can think about somewhere central for everyone to get to.


P x


----------



## jarjj

Sounds great to me!!    If you's could wait a bit we could all get together at Isla's Christening if you's were free and could get to Sundeland.   

 

Joanne
xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - What date is Isla's christening? x


----------



## jarjj

P

21st Aug

x


----------



## nat4353

sound great to me too - oh how strange meeting my cyber friends hehe - only joking would be great meet up face to face and have a nice lunch together and meet the babies ( might leave ellie at home as she cant sit still for long - but we shall see )

just let me know whens good for everyone

nat xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Nat, hows it going? How far into FET are you now? So excting, you'll soon be PUPO.         that this brings your BFP         

P, hows little one? And how are you?   

Jo, where are you having christening at hun?   

Would love to meet it, feels like we have been talking for ages!!! It must be coming up to 2 years??   

I am starting to worry now about FET, I am a complete    seeing as it is still 10 weeks away!! Just thinking what if they dont defrost, then what if they do and its another BFN!! Bloody IVF malarky is hard work!!   . It will work!! They are good lil blasts and will be my BFP that sticks!!!     

Hope everyone has a lovely day-I'm at work until 10pm, typical!!!

xxx


----------



## jarjj

Just quickie - Kirsty, christening at St Leonards in Ryhope then @ Sunderland Quayside Exchange

x


----------



## frazermic

Hi

I would love to meet you all face 2 face, So just let us know when and where and i see what i can do

Im thinking of FET in auguest if i can , need to speak to clinic. 

xx


----------



## kirst01

We are off to dorset at 11am on the 21st for a week, but if the christening was before this I could make it? 

Jo-St leaonards is lovely, Ryhope not far from me, i live in Herrington. 

Fraz- how are ya hun? I am having FET the last week in August. Hoping for ET 30/8. Will be    if I am a few weeks out, as I am off to Lanzarote on the 11th September!! 

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi all

kirst - just taking the pills from clinic still ( started taking immune drugs too ) have scan a week tomorrow then they put them back if ready anytime after 48 hours after scan. when ever is best for me and them.

Im fine at the moment not even thinking about it much as I don't think its gonna work - just plodding on and doing nothing special at all just cant be bothered. all the other attempts ive given heart and soul into it - and im sure it makes no difference at all - if there going to stick they will so just got to hope and pray xxx

your FET will be fine they will thaw - how many u got xx

fraz - good luck for august time if u get a FET


----------



## kirst01

Nat- I have 2 expanding blasts. Just holiding on to the fact they are from the batch that did give my my BFP.    

I know what you mean, nothing you can do to change the outcome!! Just relax and try to stay positive.

Well, I'm at work at the mo, with the girl who took 5 months to get pregnant, and she is delighting in telling me how much the baby is kicking, the clothes she has been buying...how crap being pregnant is cos it makes you so tired....just sitting nodding along  . Trying to get an early finish cos cant put up with much more of this!!!!   

xxxx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi all,

I hope you are all doing well. Sorry can't seem to get on here at the minute so busy with work. Thought I'd make an effort this morning so sorry if I've lost the plot again...

Kirst know what you mean about people who are pregnant. The girl I used to sit next to at work has just announced she is pregnant for the second time. Her 1st one has just celebrated his 1st birthday!!!

Nat how are you doing? where are you in your schedule now?

P hope things are going ok with you. Hope you are feeling better.

I'm back on with my schedule again, hopefully we will go all the way this time! Had scan on Wednesday and they said I still had no lining from the previous drugs I'd been on but gave me the delightful Progyngest injection anyway ouch! Next scan 25th July and then start with the pill popping..... Final scan 4th August and the ET scheduled for 8th August.

I'm kind of taking it in my stride this time, not worrying as much although trying to plan a holiday around all these dates. Trying to stay stress free this time. Hopefully the other half is prepared for the mood swings this time and won' t be giving me as much of a hard time!!!!

Anyway I promise I will try my hardest to get on here more often as you are a great support and hopefully I can be to you all too

Jx


----------



## kirst01

HI

Jules, loads of      for your nxt tx. 8th August isnt that far away hun, are you excited?. Bless your other half, it must be hard for them...I turn into a flipping nutter when I'm doing tx!! Always loosing my temper, telling him he doesnt understand (which he cant really but it isnt his fault!!   ). I have a holiday booked to Lanzarote a couple of weeks after my FET, just      that everything is on time. I decided to do it like that cos then we will either be cdelebrating  a BFP, or getting smashed for a BFN!! But we will all have our BFP this time        

Nat-hows it going? Good luck for your next scan on Monday   

Jo-hows you.   

P-hope lil un is better   

xxxxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi

Nat-just checking on how you are doing. Have you had ET yet?/

xxx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi Kirst,

when is your FET planned for?      

I am excited but not if you know what I mean I'm trying to take in my stride after the last set back.

I have just booked a holiday going September 11th so we will hopefully also be celebrating BFP!! Would like to have done it before but need to be prepared for the 2ww and coming to terms with the result.....

other half doesn't understand but also doesn't help by responding to my moodiness. He needs to keep stum lol.....


----------



## kirst01

Hi Jules

Well, thought FET would be the beginning of September but nope, it will be starting the day of next AF, which should be around the 12th of this month!! Then scan on day 2/3, if all is ok start tablets then ET should be 10-12 days after that!! Have been told that the thawing success rate is 80% for the 2, so just     that they survive!! So scary!!!!!

We are going the 11th September too- are you going anywhere nice? We both will be going on holiday with our BFP hun        

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

YEAH!!!!     EXCITING STUFF!!! 

Hope you & Jules are both celebrating BFP very soon!                  

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

just a quick me post

got scan tomorrow then if all is as it should be ive requested ET not till monday as got things on over the weekend - so am fitting it around me 

will come and chat tomorrow 

hope everyone well xxxx


----------



## kirst01

Nat- so excited for you!!! Can they normally fit it around you?? If everything goes to plan might be ET might be when I am on nightshift, but if they did it the Thursday I would have 5 days off work!!   

Jo-hows you hun? Are the wedding plans coming along?   

P-how's erica?   

Fraz-have you spoke to clinic yet??  

Jules- hows you   

Speak soon

xxx


----------



## Jules2194

Kirst and Nat - Wow so excited for you         . I'll be thinking about you both. It all comes around very quickly.

Kirst -  Fingers crossed for the thaw, 80% is a good rate so they will come through raring to go I'm sure.....
I'm going to Olu Deniz in Turkey, just for a week as partner doesn't have many holidays left with all the days off we've taken for clinic trips - he's not allowed half days!!!!! Hopefully like you say we will all be celebrating BFP's.........

Thanks Jo - how are you?


Julesxx


----------



## jarjj

I'm good thanks hun, busy trying to see where I can save some pennies/cut corners with wedding costs!     

Off to Ds sports day so catch up later.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## DJCJ

Morning Ladies

Just jumping in once again to pick your brains re: LWC treatment plans.  Although I appreciate everyone's protocol may be different, to some extent, I have been told to remain on the pill for the first 5days of injecting buserelin.  In my last clinic, I used to take my first Buserelin injection on the last day of taking the pill.  Does anyone know the reason for the overlap?  I can't contact the clinic as its only emergency calls only on the weekend

Thanks!
DJ


----------



## kirst01

HI DJ

From what I can remember I think I did stay on the pill for the 1st 5 days of burselin. If you are concerned you shoudl ring the number, they are there to help hun!! Hope you get sorted!!

xxxx


----------



## DJCJ

Thanks!  I actually gave them a ring in the end as I knew I'd be stressed out for the weekend. All good now x


----------



## nat4353

hi all

looks like fet is going to be on Friday - had to hang on a bit longer as lining was not ready at last scan, but after today's scan it  is as it should be so here we go again !!! 

nat xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

Thinking about you hun and wishing you all the luck in the world - you truly deserve a BFP!! 

You too Kirsty!!                 

xx


----------



## Jules2194

Good luck for Friday Nat          

Jx


----------



## kirst01

Loads and loads of         for Friday Nat.      thay you'll get your much deserved BFP

xxxxxxxx


----------



## frazermic

Good luck for friday


----------



## nat4353

thanks girls xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## **Carrie**

Hi everyone, Im new to this thread.   

Does anyone know if there is a thread for Egg Sharing at LWC London?

Thank you


----------



## kirst01

Hi Carries, welcome to the thread 

LWC London do do egg share, you can find more on their website http://www.londonwomensclinic.com/london/index.php. I had to go their for one of my egg shares, and all the staff are lovely

xx


----------



## **Carrie**

Thank you Kirst01.
Do you know if FF has thread to discuss egg sharing at LWC London? 
We had DIUI #1 at LWC London (got a BFN yesterday - gutted) and are now looking into egg sharing. Wondering if there is thread for the London clinic on here?
xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Carrie

I  havent seen a threat for LWC London but I would think there would be a thread somewhere. So sorry about you BFN yesterday    .  xxx


----------



## frazermic

Hi

Hope you girls are good today , I am starting again in August transfer early sept so good news

Im off for a week so glad, need to sort myself out lol.

Hope you are all having a nice friday


----------



## kirst01

Nat- how did E/T go hun    

Fraz- so exctiting. I am just waiting for    to arrive then will go for scan & hopefully start tablets!! Thought I would feel a lot more stressed than I do, but I am actually feeling ok about everything. Still a little dubious as to whether they will survive the thaw or not, but what will be will be.

Really hope we all get our   in 2011!!!

Jo- how are you hun, hows Isla?? 

P- is little one feeling better?   

Everyone else    

xx


----------



## nat4353

hello everyone xx

on fri we had 2 embies but back for the FET thawed 6 in all managed to get 2 perfect ones to put back that were still 100%

( a few lost cells along the way, a few just dident thaw,( but the embroylogyst said she quite like it when that happens as she feels the 2 perfect ones we got will have a good outa shell !!!! what ever that means) 

  feeling fine ust carrying on as normal not doing any of the usual things I do.... apart from no drinking oh and immune drugs 

lets hope a mirical happens - but not expecting it too at all - with it being a FET it dont feel like ive had IVF, feeling rather relaxed though.

good luck to everyone who is doing tx soon i have everything crossed for you 

Nat xxxxx


----------



## kirst01

Nat        that you get your BFP hun. Fab that your lil embies stayed at 100%, they are obvioulsy brill little embies. When is your OTD?   
Just waiting for the    to show. Of course when I need her too, she is late   . Had cramp for the past week, but no sign yet!! Hoping it turns up soon, cos I am on nights so will easily be able to get for my scans at clinic!!

Hope everyone is doing well

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Just quickly checking in on Nat - thinking of you hun.          this is your time.   

Kirsty, how's things with you?  Is everything still going ok with dates for transfer??

  to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Hun, hows you? Still on prognova tablets, next scan is on Friday, if all is well my ET will be Wednesday the 3rd, so its just fingers crossed for Friday!!
Nat-hows you hun.      that you get your BFP!! 
Hi to everyone else   

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

not looking good  been testing since 8dpo and all negative now 13dpo otd 16pdo on fri.

really know deep down something should be showing been using sensitive tests

going to do a fet back to back really think the next will be our last  no more money left just lots of debt to pay off totally gutted but im not regretting any of it as im a big believer you have to follow your dreams as far as possible and I know im so so lucky anyway as we have Ellie and at some point will have to move on but hard to think about that 

anyway if we have some sort of miracle you will all be the first to know promise xx

kirst have you started the fet yet -- have everything crossed 

jo - hows u what you been up to 

nat xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirst01

NAt       that your result changes..it could be a late implanter?? ET for me should be next wednesday if all is ok at scan on Friday xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi- scan all good, transfer scheduled for 1.30pm on Wednesday. Just             so much that 1 or both embies survive the thaw.

Nat-how are you. Any news yet??    for a BFP for you hun..
Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is ok.
xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

WOOOOO! exciting!!   

Hope by the time of Isla's christening & your holiday we're all celebrating your BFP!!                 

 

Joanne

xx

P.S - Nat, how you honey? hugs xx

We off to look at Wedding cars on Sunday, still lots to sort.


----------



## kirst01

Jo-enjoy wedding car hunting!! With my car my friend text me and told me a person who drank in the pub she worked in did weddign cars and that they were lovely. So we booked them and then looked at them after!!! Luckily they were gorge and we got 3 wedding cards for under 600. 
Really really      that lil embies survive. Got a wedding on the SAturday at Newbury so at least my mind will be taken off it for a bit!!
Nat-thinking of you   

xxxx


----------



## Jules2194

Good luck for Wednesday Kirst       and thinking of you Nat   

Got my final scan on Thursday and then hopefully ET sometime next week..................

Hope everyone else is doing ok

Jx


----------



## jarjj

Hoping J & Kirsty et goes well and we're hearing the great news of BFP from you both                

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Jules

Good luck for your final scan!! Let us know about ET hun!!    

Jo- thanks, need all the    I can get. Dreading Wednesday having to sit and wait for the call to say whether they have survived or not! Did you book any cars??

xxx


----------



## jarjj

Yes Kirsty,

We booked Harefields, they near the Alex @ Grangetown. Have put picture of cars on my ********.  Think it's a Rolls & an Austin.  £530 for the two, as many trips as we need.   

Be thinking about you tomorrow, 

          

COME ON LITTE EMBIES!!!!!

   

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

exciting stuff Jo...it will be here before know it!!!! I cant believe I've been married 4 years this year!!

Dreading tomorrow.....well, dreading the phone call!!! 

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi girls


Sorry I haven't posted lately, something went wrong with my FF settings and I couldn't get them right.  All done now though.


Nat - really hope you get your BFP hun, you so deserve it.


Kirst - You too hun, hoping you get some lovely embies.


AFM - Erica still on Special milk for milk allergy/lactose intolerance.  She's alot better on it but she's a right twisty little madam anyway, think we going to have our hands full with her when she's older.  Its her christening on 28th August so looking forward to that.  Alfie had an operation last week to have his testicles removed, one hadn't descended so they had to retrieve it from his abdomen so he's been sliced from his belly to his nuts!!!  He cried solidly for 2 days which was heartbreaking but he's back to his usual self now.


Hope you all well 


X


----------



## kirst01

P-Poor Erica, at least she is feelign better. And poor lil Alfie, my mams dog had the same op....its awful!!
Both of my lil embies have survived the thaw, so going in today at 1.30pm...hope its the last transfer I'll have to have!!

xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

WOOP WOO!!!! PUPO PUPO PUPO!!!!! 

                    

COME ON EMBIES STICK STICK STICK           

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Well, I am PUPO!!! Both embies survived the thaw 100% and they have gone from expanding to hatching. So really really pleased with that. OTD 14th, so next Sunday!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Wow Kirst and how spooky my OTD was 14th August last year..could it be a sign?!  Hope its as lucky a date for you


----------



## jarjj

Lets hope that date is THE date!!!!!                 

COME ON EMBIES, STICK, STICK, STICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

great news kirst - so want you to get your long waited and most deserved BFP i have everything crossed.

well ours was a bfn again  we have 6 fro sties left so going again next period so start of sep that should be - just starting to think maybe my eggs are no good - although we get perfect embryos and fab fertilisation why dont they take !!!!

ive had 3 ectopic that did implant properly although in the wrong place and ellie implanted but 11 embys that haven't  not sure what to do do or is it me should i get them put back in someone else !!! ( possibly sister)
just starting to think about having to move on i suppose.

well DH has been doing his off shore survival this week as is looking to work away so its been all go - ive got an abscess on my cheek had awful tooth ache then had an allergic reaction to the antibiotics so look a like the elephant man with chickenpox !!!

hope everyone is well

nat xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi


Fingers crossed Kirst   


Nat - are you still posting on FAGA board, what does Agate think, she's usually good with all of this stuff?  Have you spoken to Dr G, maybe he can shed some light on what you should do?  Would your sister do that for you


Does your hubby work on oil rigs? My dad worked on them for a few years.


Px


----------



## kirst01

Nat-     . Its so hard to know what to do for the best. DR A always just says its bad luck, but like yo, we have perfect lil ebmies, they just dont stick. I've been getting the dreaded AF pains and tomorrow which is 5dp6dt is normally when I would get bleeding..so     that it stays away. I had a minute bit of brown on Thursday morning but nothing since then

Thanks p
xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

Am keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you hun!!

COME ON EMBIES!!!                STICK, STICK, STICK

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi Girls,

Kirst keeping my fingers crossed for you         

Nat so sorry to hear your news. I hope you can come to a decision soon. I really feel for you xx

Well had my scan last Thursday, all going to plan. Had call from clinic yesterday, donor is having EC tomorrow, really really nervous......... Waiting for call tomorrow to see how many eggs were collected and hopefully get a date for ET.

Hope everyone else is ok 

Jx


----------



## kirst01

Nat-hope your abcsess has cleared up hun     
Jules-loads & loads of        for e/c tomorrow....so exciting
Jo-how are you hun?? 
P-my dad worked on the oil rigs to!! What did he do? Mine is now based in Baku is Azerbajan..so dont really see him much!! But he is coming over in October for a week!!
Everyone else...hope you re doing good!! I tested today at 6dp6dt and it was BFN   , but I have 5 days until OTD so hopefully it will change then!! Still have cramp and twinges but other than that its going ok!!

xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - He was an electrician, unfortunately he passed away in 2000 aged 47 through alcohol, a total waste of a life, sad thing is he realised too late once his health had deteriorated which made it even worse    He worked on Oil rigs off Aberdeen and also on Channel Tunnel.


----------



## kirst01

P-   . Complete waste, no age at at all. My dad worked in Aberdeen too, he was the rig manager!!! I always tell DH he should get himself off shore..the money is great!!   
xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty,

How are you hun?
We all good, bust sorting last few bits for Isla's Christening.  We going to look at a Wedding Photographer, but more than likely going to book with them.  Aren't getting any fancy photo books or albums, just the Copyright free Cd.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Jo, still BFN on tests....feeling a bit down but DH keeps telling me it can change in 1 day!! We'll see!!!I just think that as they were blasts it would be showing up now...

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst, yeah my DP should get himself off shore, dunno what he would do mind?  Its quite hard to get a job on the rigs.


Really hope you get that BFP   




Jo, when is Isla's christening?  I've just ordered some christening shoes for Erica.  Wedding phtographers cost an absolute fortune don't they.  


P x


----------



## nat4353

Hi all 

Kirst so praying for u Hun hold out xxx 

As for rigs can't remember if I said dh has just done last week all his offshore survival courses got last one on Monday he got mates who can maybe help him get in  gotta pay all this ivf off some way x

Jo how's u and baba x on phone so not read all previous posts catch up properly tomorrow


----------



## nat4353

Hi p too x x


----------



## kirst01

Hi, I think the rigs can be tricky to get on.   . My dh is to old!!! I wouldnt mind beibg a cleaner!! Seems to be fab money too!!! Hope everyone is ok today xx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi everyone

Kirst    for BFP, fingers crossed for you xx

P - how are you?

Jo - hope your christening plans are moving along well

Nat - hope you are ok x

Well just had call 3 out of 6 donor eggs have fertilised. Going to leave to go to blasts and E/T scheduled for Monday morning.  Don't know what I'm feeling now......... nervous, apprehensive, excited


Just not looking forward to procedure as don't really know what to expect..

Jx


----------



## kirst01

Congrats jules. Thats fab not long now and you'll br pupo. E/t is ok, just dont drink too much or it becomes uncomfortable!!! Its over in less than 10 mins, and ur dh can go in with u. Loads and of   that ur lil embies become perfect blasts xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Jules, 

Great news!    Thinking of you              

Et is fine, honestly. 

Thought I'd found  a lovely dress that made me feel half decent, asked my 9yr old son if I looked fat - "No Mam, you look PREGNANT" Kids eh??!! lol

We've found photographer that does copyright free cd/dvd,covers from the house until cutting of cake - £630.  I'm not bothered about no fancy leather clad photo album that'll be stuck in drawer after.

P -How's your wedding plans going?  Is it still next yr or yr after, can't remember sorry, still got baby brain! lol

  to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 


Kirst -   


Jules -  good luck for Monday, ET is a doddle, its E/C that can be uncomfortable, its no worse than having a smear.


Nat  - Hiya, yeah if your DH has contacts for rigs DP would be on it like a shot, can you inbox me with any info if its ok?  He doesn't have a trade, he is currently a supervisor on a food production team, he overseas the deep cleaning of all the equipment.


Jo - Wedding plans non existent, supposed to be nex August but think we going to cancel, got other priorities financially at the moment.  We not too worried though, on the plus side if we wait Erica will be older and more able to get involved.


x


----------



## kirst01

BFN for me   . Negative tests, and started spotting today. Cant believe it..so close. 5th time- god knows what we'll do next. Will do the obligitory test tomorrow, and then I think getting hammered tomorrow is in order!!!

Good luck Jules hun for ET

xxx


----------



## Pigloo

So sorry Kirst


----------



## nat4353

kirst - just dont know what to say im devastated and just cant imagine how hard this must be for you xxxx thinking of you lots xxxxx

p - my dh has no trade he is ex army but basically we have funded his tickets to get out so that he can get out there you have to have off shore survival, MIST and dh is doing a riggin course this week and a medical but if your fella can get the tickets then if my chris gets in and he has the chance to get anyone else in then he would for sure the ................ the guy next door to us could have got my dh away last week but he hadn't finished his courses/tickets so im hoping a chance will come up again - i also got a dongle full off oil companies emails/ recruitment agencies ect.

i think if there willing tob start off at the bottom or near the bottom and they know someone out there to get out then they can work there way up - my dh wants to get into health and safty out there - the guy next door is on £350 pound a day !!!! is barely back home at the moment and if you can get into the health and safety and work your way up your looking at £750 a day !!!!! 

kirst im sure yoy fella not too old even the caterers/ cleaners get a good wedge -but the more i read and talk to people is about who you know who can get you out there ............ then once you get experience you can get contracts off your own back.

p - let me know what you need to know xxx


----------



## nat4353

good luck jules


----------



## kirst01

Thanks Nat-  . IVF sucks so much!!!   And to top it all as today is offical OTD- I'm at work for 12 hours!!! Ringing in sick on Tuesday cos the girl I am on with is the one who has the sensitivity of a gnat! And she is bringing her 4d scan pic in..dont think I can really deal with that the moment!!   

Regarding the rigs, I think roughnecks start on about £30000, and my dad has worked his way to rig manager and gets in excess of £100,000. ( i really should ask him for some help for ivf I think!!), he is Scottish though so likes his money to be saved!!!

Jules-   

xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Yeah send the info over ASAP lol!  Seriously though DH is def interested, he was going to look into it a year or two back.  How much has it cost you you to get your DH on all of these courses/tickets and do you reckon its easy enough to get out there after paying for them, thats sort of what put DP of paying out for the courses initially, the thought that it was so difficult to get out there so was it worth shelling out the money, if you reckon it is I'll happily help him out.


If you could point us in the right direction re where to start/contacts that would be great, DP already has got health and safety certificates in certain areas because he works with cleaning chemicals that are highly toxic, so I guess that's a good start.


Kirst - Think you do right to steer clear of insensitive biaatch girl at work, what a total air head!
Your dad must be loaded, yeah get him to help out with the IVF costs!!!!!!  Wish my dad had still been around, he had worked on rigs since 80's he would have been well up the ladder by now and could have easily got DP in :-(


----------



## kirst01

P-dad is quite well off, but thinks that as I want ivf, I should pay for it!! Maybe I'll drop a couple of hints    (i know it wont work tho!!). Shame about your dad hun!! He would have maybe been manager now and hired DP himself?. Good luck to DP tho..everything crossed for him. Yup, girl at work just hasnt got a clue, keeps going on about her lil lad, and how much she cant wait to meet him!! Another girl at work has had 2 m/c and ectopic and the other day the biaaatch lass said to her 'not pregnant yet then??". So insensitive!!    . Hows little one?   

Well, another 7 hours left at work- day is dragging sooooooooooooooooooooo much!!

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - Thanks hun    Its not exactly like you 'want' IVF its not really what anyone wants, you want to be able to have something that most people take for granted and that's a baby, even your dad prob won't understand that as he's never had to deal with Infertility.  Maybe you could have a heart to heart about the whole thing and try and get him to understand how heartbreaking it is to be cursed with IF.  Liken it to needing a heart transplant, nobody wants one do they, its not a lifestyle choice!!!


I really don't know how you or anyone else around that 'thing' you work with bites their tongue, i'm damn sure if I was a manager there I'd be having a word with her and I can tell you something she wouldn't emerge from the room as smug as she did when she went in.. How VERY dare she!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thinking of you.....


P x


----------



## kirst01

Thanks P

Have follow up in November- Dad is home in October for a week...will see if I can get a couple of hours alone with him. I know how excited he was when I did get a BFP. Even if he contributed it would help a load!! Its isnt a choice but unless you have been through it people dont understand. Even my mam says 'well if it isnt meant to be!!.....' and that she certainally wouldnt put herself through all this. I will though, and i'll go as long as I can financially afford to!!
And       to what you would do to 'biaaatch'!!  Hahaha. I would love to tell her to    off but would probably get sacked!! You should come and work with us!! Luckily she is transferring to another trust so when she comes back of maternity I wont have to deal with her!!

XX


----------



## nat4353

oh kirst it sucks so much all this ivf ............. gosh 100,000 !!! that's a lot of money  your dad im sure would help you i'm sure he would want you to be happy and have a child have you mentioned that you would need help with funds or does he think you are ok to fund yourself. you cant give up yet it will work for you ........ although im starting to believe i should be happy now with what i have ....... you will get there and and if you have to beg steal or borrow it will be worth it in the end.

dont blame you taking the day off xxx

P send me your email address and ill send the docs i have along with where he did his courses it costs about £1800 there are places that can help with funding but i think its very limited and prob take a while to sort out, so just praying he can get out there hopefully through a mate but will try off his own back too .............. so i suppose in the next few months we will be able to let you know if its been worth it.  also wind farms hes looking into and the nutter that he is maritime security over in bloody samaila (they want ex army) but he was talking to a lad he  knows and they guy said he would get shot  daily by pirates  so i convinced him  the rigs/ wind farms sound like a much better option  

hes talked about it all for ages too .............. never thought he would actually do it ............... knowing my luck though it will all go wrong.


----------



## kirst01

Hi Nat-because we have paid for the other tx on credit cards he thinks we are ok for money. Even though I've told him every month we struggle and have about 60 left between us to live on (and for DD), he thinks we are ok. I've never asked him for money, ever, dont think I actually could!! We'll manage....  

Good luck to your DH. My dad use to love the rigs, hes office based now in Azerbajan but loves it when he goes off shore to check on the work.  HE's been doing it for 28 years so it cant be that bad!! Ringing in sick tonight for tomorrow- cant be doing with it!! Rebel that I am!!!

Have a good day xx


----------



## Jules2194

Kirst, really sorry to hear your news. I can't begin to imagine how you are feeling. 

Had ET yesterday, was a bit uncomfortable but amazing to see the little embryo in place. Only had one blast put back as others weren't quite ready. I'm hoping they will be good enough to freeze.
Was on a real high yesterday DP can't stop smiling, won't let me do anything which is great!! We'll see how long that lasts lol....

Today feeling quite down for some reason, don't feel very well either, very light headed and sickly. Is this normal? I'm trying to be positive and willing the little embie to implant

Jx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Jules..congrats on being PUPO      . Not too sure why you feel like that hun. Give the clinic a ring if you are unsure....hope you feel better    . When is your test date? So excited for you hun xxxx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi Kirst,

Thanks.
Test date is 26th August so not long. I'm hoping I will be able to hang on until then! maybe it's nerves causing me to feel like this?

How are you feeling?


xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Jules - Good luck for 26th   


Nat - OMG your hubby fond of a treat lol xx


Just paid for Erica's Christening cake, off to Metro now to look for something forme to wear!


X


----------



## kirst01

Jules-it could be nerves hun!!!    26th-come on BFP    . I'm ok, looking forward to going to Glastonbury for the week on Saturday .   . Plan to drink, drink and err, drink some more!!!   

P-hope you get sorted today 

xxx


----------



## Jules2194

Kirst - Glastonbury sounds fun.  I think I would be on a drinking mission too  

P - Happy shopping. I'm useless when I have to find something for an occasion. When I don't need to buy anything I could find something every shop so good luck x


----------



## jarjj

J

congrats on being pupo! Xx 

p - did you get anything at metro? we all going tonight to have a look for outfits for us for Isla's christening. 

X


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - Got bugger all    always the same when you want something, guna have to go back and try again, ended up being pushed for time! x


Hope you have better luck!!


P x


----------



## Jules2194

Hi,

Feeling much better today and more positive than yesterday but just heard this morning that our 2 other embies weren''t good enough to freeze therefore even more pressure on for this one to succeed. Feel really disappointed and scared that if this doesn't work out we'll have to start all over again. Hopefully we won't have to!

hope everyone is ok

Jx


----------



## kirst01

Jules       , keep thinking positively!!!

I have been researching clinics abroad for some time now, and I think I have found one I feel really comfortable with. It is Norway and I have e-mailed the consultant and told him about my previous cycles, and I 2 e-mails I feel more confident than I even have at current clinic. I do love the staff but I sometimes feel like they have a 1 protocol fits all attitude. I go an e-mail back from the clinic in Norway saying:
 thank you for your email.How old are you? If you have had a good number of eggs/follicles and a good embryo quality, then you should have a very good chance of getting
> pregnant  And you also got pregnant once, so that sounds very positive.Maybe we have to focus on other factors like implantation, endometrium, luteal phase..Stimulation with FSH and many follicles might have a negative impact on endometrium, so changes in the type of stimulation might also affect implantation even if everything sounds well in regards to eggs and embryos...
If you get repeated early bleeding before taking the preg test, then something is wrong with the luteal phase! And too many follicles may lead to a negative effect on endometrium! But most important: good embryo quality, young women and achieved pregnancy (even if not successful) are the most important prognostic factors, so you should have an excellent chance!

I have never had this type of feedback before, always been told that I am just unlucky. And to round everything off, a full cycle would be £2700.   DH is a bit wary of going out of england for tx, but I need a change, adn I need to feel that I have a chance!!

Hope everyone is ok..
P, have you tried Dalton Park? I have never been my my friends swear by it!!! 

Jo-did you find anything to wear?? Or was it the same, couldnt find anything cos you needed something!!! 

Nat- how's you hun 

Hi to everyone else

xxx


----------



## Jules2194

Thanks Kirst.

That news is quite a detailed, interesting and positive response. I guess DH is apprehensive as it's not like you can just pop to the clinic. How do they schedule in the tests etc, would you need to go stay for a number of periods of time?

It sounds like you've been thinking about it for sometime and that it's not something you would do on a whim. Sometimes a change is just what is needed and I personally think we need to know we've tried every avenue. I send you big hugs    . 

       

Jx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

that sounds really positive!    I didn't get anything to wear, looks like I'll be wearing the dress that my son says makes me look pregnant   .  I've just been to AquaZumba, been to Zumba twice already this wk and going again tomorrow!  Have been deluding myself that I can somehow loose 2stone for Sunday!     
My 16yr old daughter has recently started working part time at Mcdonalds @ Boldon, she gets her GCSE results next wk. 
Well girls I've been REALLY   &   this week.  I have      most days & nights, can't shake it.  Just thinking that there should be 2 babies getting Christened on Sunday.      My heart aches sooo much. I haven't told Dp, as don't want to upset him or spoil Isla's daybut I really feel I need to do something to acknowledge her twin - just don't know how   .  I still toy with the idea of a tattoo.  Was going to see if Priest would lightly mention it at Christening,but my friend thinks this is wrong.  She has told me off today (we've been friends since we were 6yrs old, so she's allowed) saying that I MUST tell Dp how I'm feeling.  It's just awful, now I'm starting again!          BLOODY HELL!!!!
I may release a balloon or something on morning of Christening & light a candle in memory.  It's bloody hard & I'm really struggling to cope! It's so unfair!! As much as I adore Isla & am eternally grateful I still think/hurt for what would have been.
Anyway, enough of my doom & gloom, I'm off to watch some trashy tv!
  to all

Joanne

P.S - Thinking of you Jules ,


----------



## Jules2194

Joanne,

I'm really sorry to hear you are feeling so down. I really cant' imagine what you are going through but send you lots of hugs.      

It sounds a lovely thought releasing a balloon and lighting a candle. You may feel better telling DP, but I understand how you don't want to upset him or spoil Isla's big day. Have you considered writing down how you feel and maybe ask him to read it in his own time after the Christening?

I hope you start to feel better soon. I'm sure Isla's day will cheer you up and I'm sure you'll look fantastic in whatever you decide to wear.

Like the sound of Aqua Zumba, have done the normal 'dry land' zumba which I enjoyed. Is it hard work? Although saying that I can't do anything  until I find out if I have a positive result. I really am itching to get to the gym. I'm thinking of going and doing some walking on the treadmill at least it might satisfy my urge slightly and wouldn't be anything energetic.


Jules xx


----------



## kirst01

Jo    . It must be so hard hun, adn of course you will think about it. A candle and balloon sounds like a lovely idea. Maybe you and DP can do it together after christening. Wish I could be more help.    

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - You got me  now, I really can't comprehend how you must be feeling, If it was me and Erica had lost a twin a part of me would always be sad too, not just for me but for her. I think lighting a candle at the church and saying a little prayer in *private* would be lovely, maybe the priest could do that with you? I'm sure he would love to do that for you.

Kirst - Yeah I have been to Dalton Park a few times, maybe I'll have a look through there. Clinic in Norway sounds promising, if you wanted to stay in this country have you looked at clinic in Nottingham - supposed to be really good and they do all the immunes stuff if you need it too? Forgot name of Dr there but he is well respected, think its Dr George Nuduwke or something, should be a thread on here for his clinic, not sure of cost though xxxx

Jules, keep thinking  2ww is awful.

P x


----------



## kirst01

P-one of the Physios at work had tx at Care ? Nuture? In Nottingham and is now off on maternity leave  ....I think it cost her around £6000. It really is the money aspect too. Up to our eyeballs in debt   , so any saving we can make would be fab, and Norway works out at around £2700 for Tx and then maybe an extra £600 for flights and accommodation. Its just so hard to try and make the right choice!!   

Jules-      come on BFP!!!

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - yeah its's expensive isn't it, did you use up all of your NHS goes?


----------



## kirst01

P- DH has a daughter by scratty ex-wife (she was having an affair, got pregnant to the bloke, left dd when she was 5, and since then has had DD to stay over 2 nights in 9 years.) Its really bad but as she was being a    at the time, there is a possiblility that DD isnt DH's. But, because  she could be I havent had any NHS goes. I know I sound really bitter, but i HATE the fact that the last 2 birthdays she hasnt even sent DD a card. She gives us no money towards her, and has nothing to do with her, despite only living 10 minute bus ride away. I think she see's her for 10 minutes on a sunday at her mams before she goes to the pub. Drives me     Some people shouldnt be allowed to be parents. The worst thing is my DH went for a test after 'scrat' got pregnant as he was very sceptical and was told that it would be nigh on impossible for him to father a child naturally due to the tablets he was on at the time!! But obviously after DD arrived, she basically left her with DH, so he couldnt abandon her, as he is one of the most genuine blokes you could ever meet!!! 

So we are self-funding, hence the debt!!! But we will get there in the end, I know we will!!!

xxx


----------



## nat4353

jo - im sorry it must be so hard and its so normal to feel this way (((((((hugs)))))))))) hope you feel better soon xxxxx

kirst that clinic seems very good ..... can you send me info on it please how much do they charge ? 

p - i am about to email you the details about courses xxxx


----------



## kirst01

Nat- Have PM'd you hun xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - Can you not get a DNA test done? Prob be a bit of a tricky one though as your DH will think of her as his no matter what and if it came back she wasn't his it would turn his world upside down, however she should know the truth and if she isn't then you could get your ivf tx.  Like you say some people shouldn't be allowed to reproduce, just watch Jeremy Kyle..it makes your blood boil!!!  


Jo - Hope you had a great day hunny    and you remembered Islas twin in some special way   


Nat - Will have a look at email xxxx


Jules - Hope you are still sane   


We MUST all meet up soon   




P xxx


----------



## Jules2194

BFN for me today totally devasted. Feel numb!!! Just don't know what to do, haven't even been in the shower yet! DP gone off to work gutted I've now got to try and work through the day somehow. Just don't want to speak to anyone.  I feel such a failure.
My family don't even know I've had the procedure. Guess I should tell them but don't want them to feel let down.........

Waiting for the clinic to call me to discuss my options.


----------



## suzy2509

Hi girls just after a little information, i too was with darlington clinic and did a egg share and i only produced 7 eggs so i donated them all and then had another cycle for myself a couple of months later. Anyway i didnt ask about my recipient until after our cycle was complete and was told the rules are changing and she couldnt tell me now what her result was!
Has anyone else been told this as some girls from other clinics thought it was wrong. When i started the share i was told i was allowed to find out.
Just wondering of your experiences, could she have got it wrong?

Regards
Susan


----------



## jarjj

Susan,

I did find out 10months ago, but maybe they have changed.  You can write to the HFEA though (I think that's who it is) and they can tell you if a live baby was born from your donation.

Jules - HUGS.  After my 1st attempt was successful I cried & cried, I knew days before otd that it hadn't worked & it hit me & dp hard.  Your family won't feel let down.  IVF is a lottery & a HUGE emotional rollercoaster.  I was SO SO lucky it worked 2nd time, some woman, (a few on here)  have been through it MANY more times.

Hugs honey,

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi-just back from hols in dorset...
P-dont think DH would ever do a DNA test, he doesnt want to know..in a a way I understand, it must be so hard for him. And yup, your right about Jeremy Kyle, some of the so called parents on the show want shooting   

Jules      I know exactly how you feel. Its heartbreaking, and it doesnt get any easier.You just have to think       and you will get your BFP!!!


Hope everyone else is doing well

xxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Jules - Sorry it didn't work this time hun   it is really heartbreaking.  


Suzy - I found out last November that the lady I had donated to in the March had twin girls. To be honest I didn't think they would tell me, I thought you had to go via the **** to find out.  Try contacting them, you are within your rights to find out but prob need to do it via ****, give them a ring and find out what you need to do.  


Kirst - Hope you had a good hol 


AFM - Erica's Christening tomorrow, looking forward to that.


X


----------



## jarjj

P - Enjoy today with your gorgeous girl, family & friends!     

Suzy, My first egg share resulted in twin boys born to recipient, unfortunatley the second time I shared the recipient didn't get pregnant   .

Well girls, me, dp, ds, dd & her boyfriend are off to Skipton for a few days.  Dp's Mam got cottage there she rents out in lovely village.  DD (14yrs) doesn't want to come because there's no phone signal in village + god forbid, she won't be able to use her mobile, or worse still, ********!  Had a right face on when I told her she had to come, it's a family holiday, we taking them to Lightwater Valley but she was having none of it, so she's staying with friend. We're leaving Isla & our dog with Dp's Mam, wasn't enough room in car anyway! lol - too many kids! haha.

We taking DD (16yrs) boyfriend with us, he's a lovely lad.  He'll be in his own room & DD & DS sleeping together.

Quick moan, our toilet has been leaking & water coming through downstairs.  We have 1/2 of ceiling missing & have had to take up most of tiles off bathroom floor & tiles that had boxed in all pipes.  Bathroom is a TOTAL MESS & stinking!

Glad to be going away to get away from mess.  Plumber coming tomorrow to find leak & repair (dp's brother got key) & then see what Insurance says.

xx


----------



## kirst01

Jo- I love skipton, have a fab time. Enjoy.    Hope you get leak sorted out..its pants!  

P-how was christening??   
Jules      how are you hun??

hi to everyone else!!s

xxxxxx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi everyone hope you are all ok.

P - I hope you enjoyed the christening
Jo - enjoy Skipton sounds fun. Hope you get your leak sorted
Kirst - hope you enjoyed your holiday. Can't wait for mine!!!

First time on since the dreaded BFP on 26th August. Yesterday booked our follow up consultation for 23rd September after we get back from our holidays.

I still can't believe the result, I kind of feel empty and life is just going on. All the worrying, drug taking etc and now nothing. AF arrived on 28th 2 days after, as if the result wasn't enough to suffer, that has been awful......

Can anyone give me any advice on what I should be asking at the follow up consultation?

Thank you all again for the hugs and support.

Julesxx


----------



## jarjj

Jules

At follow up Dr A will go through all details & what he thinks next step should be.  For me, I knew immediately that I would start another cycle ASAP.

Let us know how you get on, it's an awful, empty feeling - we're all thinking of you.
 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Tamrobbo

Hi everyone,

Im new to post although been reading for a few weeks now.

Can't remember all names and stories atm as im very head bashed just getting around everything,  So me and Hubby (well hubby at first lol) decided we wanted another baby, I was sterilised at delivery of my son 3.5 yr ago after docs said that i would most likely have problems with scarring ect. As it happens ive not had a single problem, infact i was fully recovered within the week. 
Had my 1st appt 22nd Aug, had amh done scan which showed 12 follicles and initial forms. Doc phoned me a week ago to say it was a little low 13 ish but i was still accepted. so had counselling and 2nd bloods yesterday. They said they will look for my match whilst waiting for results to save time, gave me the pill to start on my next af and some more forms to fill in. 
I cant believe how fast it has all gone, I can't wait for when my match is told that she can begin her treatment, knowing that someone else is going to have a chance at a family because of something so small that i can give is pretty amazing. 

Im hoping to be in my 2ww by the end of the year fingers crossed. 

X


----------



## kirst01

Hi Tamrobbo
Itys fab that your egg sharing...so exciting. Hopefully you'll be celebrating a BFP and a 2012 baby      
Hi to everone else   
xx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi Tamrobbo,

welcome and good luck with your journey. I look forward to hearing your story.

Jules xx


----------



## jarjj

Hello and welcome Tamrobbo 

Egg sharing is an amazing gift, both ways.    Without it I wouldn't have the most precious gift EVER - she,with my other children is our world. 

Lots of luck with your journey, we'll all be here with you every step of the way,any questions - just ask

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## XXDDxx

hi

Just wanted to join in. My DP and i were at lwc darlington today for there open day. We are looking into egg share, we have an app on the 28th of sept they said we can have the counseling and tests done then as we have to travel so far around 2 and a half hours to get there. I was just wondering if someone could talk me through everything that will happen and how long its all expected to take, 
I'm going to see my doc on Tue to see if they will do all my blood tests so i have them to take on the 28th. I'm sure my GP will do them all as she is very good, i think i may have had most of them done already anyway.
Thanks Girls D XX


----------



## Matilda7

Hi everyone! Well, I've booked my initial consultation for 29th Sep and have had my consent forms through today. It's all starting to feel very real! Donna - did you ask them about doing the counselling on the same day as your consultation or did they suggest it to you? I live a similar distance away from the clinic and am wondering now if there's any possibility they'll fit that in for me too.

Also, I don't know if anyone can help with this - I'm on my period at the moment so won't be due again until around 12th Oct - will I only be able to have my blood tests, etc after that? Do you know if LWC would be happy for me to have these tests at my GP rather than travelling back up to Darlington?

And now I'm getting _way_ ahead of myself, but what's the policy for the number of embryo transfers at LWC? Would they allow someone of my age (30) to have a double transfer?


----------



## jarjj

Just quickie sorry 'cos I'm needing an early night.  I had 2 embies transfered both times, but have heard it's maybe now 1 -  best bet with any questions is to ring Sarah,she can answer most questions or find out for you.

Joanne

x


----------



## XXDDxx

Matilda7
My app is the 28th so we should be going through everything around the same time. I just explained to them that I had to travel very far and they suggested I have both at the same time, give them a ring and see if you can do the same hun worth the ask if it saves u move travelling and time off work.

Your gp can do the tests if they are willing to, I'm getting mine done on friday.
You weren't at the open day on Saturday were you? 
Feel free to message me if you need someone to chat to hun.

Take care Donnaxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Also do you have sarahs email? I have emailed her a few times and she is just fantastic x


----------



## frazermic

Hi Girls

Just had scan today for FET so just started popping the pills again next scan 26th to check lining and maybe tranfer 30th or a little later.

Hope you are all ok 
Take care


----------



## jarjj

Good luck Hun!!

xx


----------



## Matilda7

Thanks Donna and Joanne.  I might give the clinic a ring and see if they can fit my counselling in at the same time then.  Think I'll also go to see my GP before my consultation to see if they'll do any of the tests, to save me some travelling time.  Am I right that the blood tests have to be done on the 2nd or 3rd day of your period? xx

P.S. I wasn't at the open day Donna, was it useful for you?


----------



## TWEETY29

hi ladies,

I am on day 6 of my 2ww after egg share,  just to answer your question about embryos, they are trying ot encourage everyone to have a single embryo transfer but if you ask for 2 i am pretty sure they will let you. xx


----------



## nat4353

good luck fraz xxxx

we got ET for FET back end of next week hopefully lining wasent quite ready on scan on monday 

praying our luck is in fraz 


hi to everyone else 

nat xx


----------



## jarjj

Good luck Nat!!

Hopefully we'll be celebrating a few BFP's very soon!                 

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hope so jo ............. im so sick of all this !!!! but we gotta do what we gotta do I suppose but trying to stay positive. hows things what u been up to


----------



## jarjj

Nat  
You're an amazing woman and WILL be rewarded with a BFP!!  Can't imagine how you feel having gone through so many tx's but we all here for you & with you all the way

      hun &         

Joanne
P.S - Not been upto much, still not got Insurance Money through for leak so Bathroom resembles bomb site!!  Hate living like this.  getting downstairs plastered next wk so packing Isla off to her Grandma's for a few days.

As for Wedding I'd be quite happy to postpone it or just get married at Civic, costs are esculating & we desperatly need loft converting for a room for Isla - just think loft more important than one day Wedding.

Wish you'd never asked how I was eh Nat?!  Haha - once I start moaning I go off on a tangent!! lol

xx


----------



## nat4353

moan away i feel the same .............the costs of wedding do tot up so much and as long as you have a nice day thats all that matters like you say sometimes there's more important/practical things that need doing. 

hope your bathroom gets sorted soon must be a nightmare for you all ............. just hang on in there

nat xx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi girls,

Just checking in after returning from my holiday yesterday. I am feeling more positive now than was before I went. Came back to news that one of my friends girlfriend is expecting their first and also that his daughter from another relationship is expecting at same time so that upset me a bit, although I am really happy for both of them.

We've got our follow up consultation on Friday so I'm just preparing a list of questions and we'll see where we go from there. Definately going to try again just not sure on whether should change the sperm donor as well as the egg donor? Any one any thoughts

I hope everyone else is ok.

Good luck Nat xx


----------



## Pigloo

Fraz - Hope all goes well on 30th    and you get a BFP


Nat - You soooo deserve a BFP this time around, it has just got to be positive     


Jarjj - we prob going to cancel our wedding next year, can't justify the expense and we will need a new car next year.


Jules - Is there a reason you are changing the egg donor? What info do you have on the sperm donor, does he have a record of any previous pregnancies?  I was an egg donor and we used donor sperm.


P xx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi P, we were thinking that as this round hasn't been successful we should change the egg donor. This is obviously before we have spoken to the consultant. She did have a history of pregnancy, but out of the 12 eggs she produced she shared 6 and only 3 fertilised with only 1 going to 5 day blast, the other 2 weren't good enough quality. We don't know if the sperm donor has a pregnancy history, it is on my list of questions. Do you think it maybe should be him we change? Is 12 a good number of eggs produced? Plus are we able to use the same egg donor again? I'm thinking as I go along here, if she has got pregnant and frozen some embryos would she share them or will she be keeping them for herself, plus would the success rate change using Frozen embies?

so much to think about, my head is going to be in a state again by Friday. Any advice/thoughts would be appreciated. I'm only just starting out at this and don't really have a clue!!!!

Thanks for your support.

Jx


----------



## kirst01

Hi girls...
Just back from Lanzarote....so much to catch up on. 
Fraz...good luck hun           
Jules.....     A hol will do you the world of good...I loved it. Drinking and eating!!! LOL
Jo-hi hun xxx
Nat-Good luck hun               
P-   what a shame about the wedding..Maybe there will be a way you can do both??..I wish we could all win the lottery!!!!
Tweety 29...not long. Coem on BFP!!
Donna & Matilda-hi, Darlo is a lovely clinic..good luck   

AFM- I saw Dr A today for my follow up.....he is ringing me on Thursday with my options. Pretty much decided to go to Klinnik Hausen in Norway tho!! 
Hope everyone is well

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

I found it very useful, allot off questions answered. Xx


----------



## frazermic

Hi Girls

Jules - 12 is a good number anything above 9 allows the donor to share. Also if the egg donor has her 6 embroys and she dose get preggers and have some spare frozen then they are hers and her partners as they are already fertislised . You had your 6 you wouldnt expect the other lady to say i have a few of the receiptants cause she preggers and dont need them  . Hope that helps incase you didnt look at it like that. 

Pig-Sad to here about postponing the wedding, You can still get married but do it simple if it money issues, I spent £1500 on mine and dh wedding and that's on the seafont, dress,dh tails, food,venue,registery office, car,flowers,and 1 bridesmaid and cake from asda. I am very good at shopping around and bending the truth to suppliers though.

Kirst -Good luck with future treatment aboard, would be intresting to hear about clinic.

Nat -Good luck

Jo-Hello hope isla is good

If i missed anyone sorry and hello

Take care


----------



## Pigloo

Jules - Yeah 12 is a good number, I think if I remember right we had to get more than 9 but in all the paper work i had to sign etc it said 10? None of my embryos ever got to blast, not sure if they did with the recipient I donated to and she got a a BFP which resulted in twin girls!  I had a day 3 transfer at LWC (resulted in chemical Preg) and at Gateshead they won't take them past day 2 and thats the tx I got pregnant with Erica.  I wouldn't get too hung up on getting to blasts, I did and it made no difference to me.  In fact putting them back sooner may have helped us get our BFP?!!


Speaking as an Egg donor, no I wouldn't donate my frozen embryos, as Frazer said they are fertilized with our sperm and are not part of the 'deal' so to speak.  Its like the donor not getting any frozen embryos (i didn't) at LWC and then asking the recipient to donate any embryos she may have.  You can have IVF using donor embryos, i know girls on FF who have gone abroad for this, not sure if you can have this done in this country 


I would imagine the sperm is good quality, it has to be to become a sperm donor so i would imagine he's ok.  We sourced ours from Xytex in America and got tuns of info on him, health info on him and his family, characteristics etc, preg history and we even got a photo to ensure he was a good match.  I don't think there are that many sperm donors around to be able to pick and choose if you are using a donor based in the UK.  We were only offered one by LWC and he was no match at all to my DP, hence we went abroad.  


I'm not sure if you can use the same egg donor again, it depends if she is willing to go through tx again, she may not need to.  If she got a BFP obviously she won't be available again, or she may have decided to go to another clinic.


Kirst - Wonder what Dr A suggests?  Good luck with the tx in Norway x


Fraz - yeah we were getting a pretty good deal but think we are just going to postpone it for now.


P x


----------



## nat4353

hi all

scan all good ET thursday ekkkkkkkkkkkk again xxxx

nat xxx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi Fraser and Pigloo, thanks for your comments, that is  very useful, looking at it now there isn't a way I could really use the same egg donor is there. So much in my head!!!! God knows what state I'll be in by Friday.

At what point do you decide to use another clinic? I'm sure we need to give them another go as they do seem to have pretty good success rates.

Nat good luck for ET         

Jx
































































































































































































































































































































































...






























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































///////////////////////////


----------



## Tamrobbo

Wow whats going on with this thread lol,

There are so many ladies waiting for bfp or just about approaching 

Im still only just starting, clinic called today to say they want to go for ec on 14th Nov so think i wont be long to start my treatment, I will go to clininc in a couple of weeks to
hand in the rest of consent forms and learn how to inject, its going very fast all of a sudden...Scary lol 

How is everyone today? X


----------



## Pigloo

Eh Nat - got everything crossed for you     


Jules - I think everyone is different, it depends how much faith you have in the clinic you are having tx with.  Some girls stay with the same clinic for numerous rounds of tx and others like me changed after first tx failed.  Have a look on HFEA website at clinic success rates too.  


Good luck Tamrobbo, it all seems very daunting to begin with but the injections aren't bad at all, they are just like diabetic needles, very fine so you don't feel it really.  The hardest part is stabbing yourself, unless you get your other half to do it.  I preferred to do it myself.


P x


----------



## Jules2194

Hi guys,just come on for a rant so I apologise in advance.

Friday as you know we have our follow up appointment to discuss our BFN and way forward. Today my brother tells me him and his girlfriend are expecting baby no.2. Gutted!!! Happy for them but just another knife through my heart......... I think I handled it well, better than last time, not sure I'm sure I'll hear the fall out if not. Gets home DP asked how I was, my brother had phoned him to ask how to tell me, he said just do it. Told him I was still upset over BFN but it was the only way. At least he was concerned.

managed to get through most of the night watching tv, went up to bed, the tears started, DP asked 'what is wrong?' what a stupid flippin question what exactly did he think was wrong I could't stop crying so then he started to get annoyed with me. Telling me I should pull myself together and that we have to get on with it.

Since Sunday I've also heard of 2 of my friends having their babies and 2 more expecting and I have to get on with it!!!!!!!!! He just doesn't get it no matter how I try to explain,he says he understands. If he does why does he get angry with me? We now aren't talking!!!! Hence it's 2.30am and I'm still up, can't sleep 3rd night in a row now. So much for my holiday, long distant memory and only back 3 days. Is it me? Am I not allowed to be upset? he didn't even give me a hug!! Says I'm mental! That if I don't stop it I'm never gonna get pregnant,i'm so negative and that I'm just wasting my time if I don't snap out of it...........

What do I do, what do I say? It's so upsetting Men!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kirst01

Nat- huge         for ET today  xxx

Jules...I completely understand..its so hard. Thankfulyl the girl I work with at work who has done nothing but moan since she got pregnant and told me how I'll hate it (i dont bloody think so) has gone off on maternity leave!!
And then the other girl was trying for 4 weeks for her 3rd and is now 5 wks pregnant. Life isnt fair., but it will happen for us all

xxxx


----------



## frazermic

Hi Jules2194

Men dont show  how they really feel about not being able to have a baby, My DH says when the treatment failed previous 2 times he felt upset and failure and tried to pertend there nothing wrong this how they cope sometimes. Which annoys us women because we think they dont care and understand.
DH says give him time I know thats hard as Ive been there ,i think i just left a posted note saying I love you on the toliet seat and he came to me when he was ready.

Hope that helps


----------



## frazermic

Nat 

Good luck for today all the best


----------



## Jules2194

hope everything well today Nat


----------



## nat4353

just a real quickly as im shattered ............ funny how i get so tired when ive actually rested 

et went really well first two they defrosted didn't make it,but the next two were brilliant looking embys with 100% cells couldn't have got better ones  - 

so im now PUPO with 2 babies to be floating about in me.

and I still have 3  left for reserves 

so at this moment in time feel ive got to keep positive -  xxx

jules (((((hugs)))))))

nat xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat


So hope you get a BFP this time hun, you may even get two


----------



## kirst01

Nat-woohoo PUPO!!!     

xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Hi
Just wanted to ask I have previously had slightly abnormal smears and been attending colposcopy, my last smear there was normal but I'm worried that my next smear could be abnormal. I have never had any treatment as it has never been that bad. I just wondered if my smear is slightly abnormal at the clinic with I still b considered to egg share?
Thank you Dxxxx


----------



## nat4353

not sure donna but I know they ask for proof of your last smear think i had to get a copy from gp not sure if it will effect anything or not xx

afm girls well totally havent rested and im now so annoyed at myself as i promised that i would this time but its just impossible I did manage to watch most of the note book day of transfer !!!! 

plus i think the cyclogest is now sending me crazy im going from feeling fine to blowing up at nothing, had been arguing with my sister over something stupid but got so angry chucked her out my car half way down the street - lucky now we both find the whole thing funny but its really bad ...... out of nowhere im getting really peed off and just blowing up with no warning which is no good ............. im then getting stressed at the fact that im stressed and it cant be good at all.

but hay ive got accupunture tomorrow im sure she can stick a few more needles in for stress relief

anyway hope everyone is well xxx nat


----------



## jarjj

Just quickie sorry.

D- I've had abnormal smear & colposcopy & laser to remove abnormal cells. I was allowed to egg share.

Nat - Im thinking of you. You truly deserve a bfp.

Catch up with you all at a more decent hr.

Hugs

joanne

Xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Thanks girls. I'm due a smear will they not do 1 in darlington? Xxx


----------



## jarjj

I've always had smears done at Gp's and just had to give results to darlington.

x


----------



## Jules2194

Hi Nat,

Glad everything went well with the ET. Hope you are feeling a bit better. It's so hard not to flare up sometimes.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Had our follow up appointment on Friday with the consultant. He said we were just unlucky, there was nothing wrong with my treatment, everything was as good as it could be, the embroyo transferred was a good grade. Back on the waiting list now for another donor, said would probably be Jan time before next ET. Just gotta sit and wait now..........

Trying to get back into the gym again after losing all motivation, been 6 weeks now since been including 2ww, might give me chance to lose a bit of weight in preparation. Was thinking would stop the drink again, but thinking I might need a treat now and again!!!!

Feeling a bit better about the BFN but still having moments, was in Next at the weekend and there were 2 girls with babies infront of me, could have burst into tears. Also my brother has just told me last week they are expecting their 2nd!!!! 2 friends have just given birth and 2 more are expecting. Why does it happen like this.....................

Anyway been reading a book which was recommended by a lady on another thread - conquering infertility, it is quite helpful, and the lady who wrote it, definately knows how I'm feeling. There are lots of relaxation techniques in there and some good advice, although a lot of it really refers to people who are having IVF with their own eggs and sperm.


Anyway best do some work. Thanks again everyone for your support over last few weeks

Jx


----------



## kirst01

Jules...its pants isnt it....esp when they say that tx was fine, everything went fine it was just unlucky. That is what I've been told for the past 5 tx!!
Nat-hows it going hun..when it your OTD??     
I hvave been to get my level 1 immune tests done. GP was lovely, I just gave her a list and she did them all. She did say though that I shouldnt worry if some of the tests come back with raised levels, as this can happen but not be a problem. Will find out on Monday.
Hi to everyone else...hope you are all doing ok xxxxxx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi Kirst, They gave us 50/50 odds,lets hope I get the other 50 next time. I'm sorry you've had to go through so many attempts. What are your next plans? I asked about immune tests they said they'd only do them if didn't work for 3 to 4 times!! Hope your results come back ok.

Jules xx


----------



## frazermic

Hi Girls

Had my lining scan on 26/09 and its 9.2and 3 layers of lining so good. Thawing eggs and sperm on fridays , get call sat and ET booked for wednesday 5 oct if its blast.Taking baby asprin this time to see if it helps
Nice and relaxed at present, tried and seem to be eating at weird times eg 5.30am .
Hope u are ok

Speak soon


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Don't beat yourself up about not resting, I rested totally first time round and it didn't stick, yet with Erica I had a puppy getting me up at all hours of the night and I didn't sleep well the first week of 2ww.


Kirst - It can't harm to have the level 1 tests done, better to rule out anything that could be stopping you getting a BFP.  Both Nat and I had probs show up on those tests.


Fraz - Good luck for ET   


Jo - How are you and Isla?


Jules - It seems like the world and his wife are pregnant when you are going through IVF!!


P x


----------



## nat4353

your right P i must not get to worried about it - my hairdresser had her et then a few days later had a big white wedding followed by honeymoon to Florida /las vagas and new York , she did everything apart from drink LOL even all the roller coasters anyway comes home and has bloods and got a BFP 

fraz - fingers crossed all sounds very good so far xx

kirst - so glad u are getting them done, really hope all turns out well so happy your gp was super nice about it brill that she is doing them all my gp did most but not 2 as he got a letter back from a certain department saying they would not do them,


well afm got a splitting headache right now been getting them off and on since starting the drugs and had palpitations today ( do get them now and agin ) but feel they are brought on by anxiety although im not an anxious sort of person but they ad subsided now and im relaxing with my feet up


----------



## Matilda7

Hi everyone,

I've got my initial consultation on Thursday - booked it two weeks ago and it seems to have crept up on me!  Just wondering if anyone has any advice on what questions I should be asking?  I have a tendency to just forget everything I wanted to say in medical appointments and want to make sure that I write down the important questions before I go!  Any tips based on your experiences would be much appreciated.

P.S. Good luck for tomorrow Donna!x


----------



## kirst01

Jules-thanks....its so hard, but I think we defo have another couple of go's left in us...and enough money on the credit cards for it!! Dr A doesnt believe in the immune testing but it cant hurt, and having a thyroid problem can cause problems so I thought I'd just get it checked out.
Nat-    , she was fab...she was completely honest and said she didnt have a clue about IVF tx so I gave her the list (thanks P- you gave me it last year sometime!!) and she went through and they could do everyone. 

P- I have put off having them, but it had to be done. Are there any tests that DH sould have that any one knows of apart from Chromosomes? Hows little one?

Fraz- good luck hun...everything is crossed for you        

Donna- hope you got sorted.   

Jo-    

Matilda- Good luck for your consultaion hun. I know what you mean...I went and then just sat as he explained things. In all honesty I didnt ask anything...I thought of everything when I left and just e-mailed Sarah!!   

xxxxx


----------



## nat4353

kirst - im glad you are getting the level ones it may show a simple and easy solution they may come back fine, if you ever seen Dr G they may/may not come back with anything. u just need to know the missing link ......... thats if there is one may be just rotten luck 

u would have had your chromosomes done at LWC with the initial bloods, I know my GP did Chris got them sent to the CFL we had to pay £250 though other than that one im not sure what else the gp can do for men .... but as shes being so nice id get as much done as possible.

I saw my gp the other week about getting a hysto or what ever its called wen they look for scaring and things in the womb as after 2 open and a key hole surgery there may be stuff there stopping implantation getting in the way - but hes sent a letter to CFL asking for advice - many ladys have had this done and lots of scaring gets removed and they get there BFP .......... cfl will prob say no need bla bla bla  but i though for my self might be worth a try.

matilda good luck ........ success rates, what he thinks your personal success would be, prices and costs, blood tests that need doing, when u can cycle, procedure ...........

also a little tip dont pay for all the tests at once like i did ( i lost money) get your amh tested first and get the results back and have it confirmed you can egg share as i paid for all the bloods at once my amh came back low ( totally unexpected as had a successful ivf with good response to drugs and a good fsh only 18m prior) and I was not took on for egg share but had paid for tests that i didnt need too - im sure u will be fine though most girls are xxx

nat xx





afm - feeling ok today been to the beach with a friend and enjoyed the sunshine its been soooo nice - well this time last yr me and chris were getting married tomorrow time has just gone so quick   were going to do something nice tomorrow its going to be a sunny few days.


not sure when im going to test otd is the 6th but thats 16dpo they do bloods now at the QE will ave to test b4 then as if a +         will need to order more drugs as running low as et was but back a week as lining was not ready.


on the plus side you know how im obsessed with magpies and with the ivf for ellie at the time always saw 2 and 3 ( 2 for joy 3 for a girl ) then the past year with all the failed cycles just kept seeing 1 for sorrow well been seeing lots and lots of 2s so fingers crossed its my time LOL - I dont symptom check any more no no i just bird watch xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Hi 
Matilda7
I'm just home from my consultation been a long day.

Did you manage to get your counseling booked for tomorrow as well? also i meant to come on and say u need your fsh test done on day 2 of your period. My GP done mine last Thursday and it was back by Tue so doesn't take long to come back at all.
They were only going to test my ahm today, but i asked them to do all the bloods so i didn't need to go back next week i would ask them to do them all if your having your counseling tomorrow as well.
They can tell allot from your ultra sound so you should come away with a good idea of wether or not u will be accepted.
I also had my injection lesson today as they will send you your drugs via courier and that also saves you an appointment.
The doctor is great u will see the doctor from the London clinic as the normal doctor is on holiday.
If there is anything else you want to ask ask away.
They also said they don't think my treatment will start until January now as they are really busy and are shut two weeks over Xmas. 
Good luck Hun Donna xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

sorry ment amh.
also i didnt pay for any of my bloods, are you paying for yours? xx


----------



## nat4353

oh may have changed now if you dont pay first  for bloods so just ignore my advice  xx


----------



## Matilda7

Thanks Donna and Nat.  Yeah, all the tests are free with the current "offer" they have on for egg sharing.  I'm only due on in about 2 weeks so I'll have to ask them about getting the FSH test done at my GP, or maybe try to have that coincide with my counselling appointment (which I didn't manage to arrange for tomorrow).  I'll ask them to do whatever tests they can tomorrow.  Thanks for all the advice on questions, I've got quite a list together now!  Do they open at the weekends?  Just wondering what will happen treatment wise if things fall on the weekend.


----------



## XXDDxx

Nat
I think everyone is different. I didn't pay but I have heard other women on here have paid, its all very confusing I was told I wouldn't pay anyway. Xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

They are open on a Saturday anyway hun not sure about a Sunday. If your going back for counselling they might only do your amh then do the rest when you come back for counselling. That was the plan for me anyway until they realised I was having counselling that day. Good luck can't wait to hear how you get on and you could be my treatment buddy  xxx


----------



## Matilda7

Glad to hear your consultation went well Donna.  Mine went really well too, everything looked good on the scan and the doctor was very pleased with it.  I had the AMH test but she said she'd be very surprised if there are any problems with it.  I asked about having the FSH test when I get my next period and she said we won't need to do that - does that sound right?  Is it a case of you only do either AMH or FSH?  Anyway, I've got to wait about two weeks now for the result of the AMH test, then can hopefully arrange my counselling and other blood tests after that.  The doctor was quite confident that I'd be matched with a recipient quickly and would be able to start treatment soon after that.  Very exciting!


----------



## XXDDxx

Aww that is fantastic hun  its such a relief isn't it? Did they say when they thought u might start treatment. Is it 2 weeks till they are back or up to two weeks? Yeah that is maybe right then, they aren't as strict as I thought they would be. We are using donor sperm aswell so I need to find out when to buy that. Do u feel more relaxed now? Xxxx


----------



## Matilda7

It's up to two weeks I think.  The doctor's good reaction to my ultrasound was a relief, more than I thought it would be actually.  Although I didn't think I had any issues, as I've never tried to get pregnant before I did have this niggling feeling of "what might they find lurking in there?"  No date was put on when I might start treatment, just that she anticipated it would be quite quick after getting all test results as she thinks I'd have no problems getting matched.  I asked about when to order donor sperm and the doctor said to do it at about the same time that I start the pill - no problem with reserving it earlier, but there's no need to as there'll be enough time if it's done when the treatment starts.  Think I'll be having another look at the website tonight though! xx


----------



## XXDDxx

I see do we just order it and pay for it at the clinic? I was the same you just never no. We could be starting around the same time then. Did u say you were around a 2 hour drive to get there? We are but I think wwe might stay in darlington around egg collection and transfer xxx


----------



## Matilda7

Yeah, I don't think you pay online, you pay through the clinic.  I'm 2 hours away, and I'm also thinking I'll probably go and stay up there for a week or so once it gets to having scans every other day.  Did you discuss the policy on the number of embryos to transfer? xx


----------



## XXDDxx

She mentioned it, she said they will put 2 back if we want but they advise against it exp with my age. I would be more than happy with twins but it is a high risk pregnancy. What do you think about it? How do u feel about the injections? Xx


----------



## Matilda7

I'm not really squeamish about injections, but I've never injected myself so we'll see how that goes when I come to it!  I think I'll be more worried about remembering to do things at the same time each day and making sure I did it properly than in the injection itself.  I asked about embryo transfer and she did seem very keen on a single transfer, especially if its a blastocyst.  She said because of my age and the fact that it would be my first treatment, they'd advise a single transfer.  I've thought up to now that I'd always want to go for two to increase my chances, and the prospect of twins doesn't daunt me.  I think I do need to do a lot more reading on this though so I know the full risks.  Can anyone else here offer any advice on this? xx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - when do you get your results?  Not sure of any tests they can do for men except the Chromosome test that you prob already had done?


Matilda - Are you getting your donor sperm via LWC? We got ours from America and it was at LWC with in a few days.  I was exactly the same as you re not concerned about having twins, that was until i fell pregnant with Erica, I couldn't have imagined carrying twins, Erica was a big baby and I had a huge (uncomfortable) bump.  Also it's hard work just looking after one!  We have some embryos frozen and if we decide to go through it all again I reckon we'll just have one embryo transferred.  However, saying that I have been through it twice and had 2 embryos transferred but they weren't blasts so I guess it depends


Nat - You won't need the Histo thingy cause you'll get your BFP!!!!! I tested before the OTD at Gateshead, I'm dead impatient, I think I started testing mid way through second week, just to torture myself lol X


----------



## XXDDxx

Yeah I think that's best if your not 100 percent sure. My gutt instinct is to go with 1 for our 1st treatment anyway xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Pigloo how did u go about getting sperm from america and how much did it cost? Xxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi P, I have to ring on Monday! Just hope it is all ok!! DH is going to the GP's to ask for his chromosome test done, as Dr A thinks that this would be a good idea!! Now he tells us!!! Not to worry!!!   
Matilda: I have always had 2,  but it is a personal choice hun....twins is a risk hun. But good luck with what you decided   
Donna: January isnt far at all....it will fly round...cant believe in Nov it is 2 years since we started our IVF journey. 2012 will be a good year tho...lots of BFP!!   
Nat: I agree with P, the hysterscopy wont be needed cos you will get your BFP this time around!!     
Fraz, How are you hun...not long until E/C now!     that you get your BFP hun.
Jo..hi hun..hope you and Isla are doing good   
AFM...just sittign in garden having a BBQ and a bottle of wine!! Yum!!   
xxxxx


----------



## nat4353

how hot has it been today well ive enjoyed a stroll on the beach with dh and done a little shopping

well not going too stir crazy am feeling quite relaxed but totally thinking about it all the time too, Ive got 3 F/R tests upstairs not sure when ill cave in tomorrow will be 10dpo ( jo tested ten ) earliest i have tried testing was 11dpo and got + on a chemical. Don't have a big urge to find out - some cycles I do but so far doing ok although with the immune stuff know its better to test sooner than later.

might test tomorrow who knows - im scared i think this time round as for once im feeling a little positive  ( but then know ill prob hit reality with an almighty bang)

wish i had a little window to see whats going on in there - last 2 cycles i got bad back ache before test day not had that so far thats usually a sign of AF but think it was a few days later than now


P - when did u get your bfp were you getting - b4 the bfp i know i ask you all the time !! and hows Erica doing xxx u thought when u might use your snow babies yet 

matilda/ donna - so glad everything went well at your appointments and im sure u will be starting soon theres a lot to take in but its all exciting too. the 1 or 2 embies is a personal choice ive always had 2 put back in, but im also aware as friends have had twins how difficult and hard it can be raising 2 babies , but people get through, and i feel im a strong enough person and get good support to get through if 2 took xxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Good luck nat xxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Feel like I've missed out on loads of news here!   

Nat - I reckon you'll test in morning                  . by the way, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, would be amazing if tomorrow you're celebrating BFP.  EEEEE I'm excited! 

Sorry I need to catch up properly & read back through.  I had 2 blasts put back in both tx's.  I would have rather had twins than no babies - I did get pregnant with twins, but sadly lost Isla's twin 14wks into the pregnancy.

  to all

Joanne

xx

P.s - We now have a BATH!!!!    How sad does that sound??!!  Hahaha - Amazing how small things we take for granted like bath & shower.


----------



## Pigloo

donna - we got it from a company called xytex - www.xytex.com. Just register on their website and then you can browse the donors, you need to choose a one which is uk compliant (open donor). We paid extra so that we could view all the donors enhanced profiles. This entails photos and more info on the donor such as their health background including family health history. Once you have found a donor you want to use you need to email a lady called Sheridan Rivers [email protected]tex.com. If you have any questions they have people you can speak to in live chat on their website. I can't remember exactly what we paid but I think it was about £300 with shipping.

Kirst - Will LWC not do that for you? I might be wrong but not sure if GPs will do this test, my DP had this done at the Centre for Life (before we changed to LWC) but they knew the infertility prob was with him, some tests only specialists can ask for. Also this test usually takes about 6 weeks to come back.

Nat - I tested at about 10 days as well I think, I can't remember now (shocking my memory) it may have been earlier!! I know I tested at 8 days with chemical preg first time round. Anyway I had a faint line with Erica that kept getting darker but it was a very faint line! I have been so ill with my thyroid probs since having Erica that I'm a bit scared to even consider putting my body through pregnancy again, Dr said she may refer me to a specialist if we can't get meds right, i'm going to request this anyway and see what they reckon. I wouldn't think we would try again (if we do) for a couple of years, by which time i'll be 36..eek!

P x


----------



## XXDDxx

Pigloo can I ask u what made u import sperm rather than the london sperm bank? Xxx


----------



## nat4353

evening everyone


well jo yes i tested this morning and ...... (not getting excited yet) but ill whisper this BFP !!!!! it was with 2nd  morning wee and im now here not sure what to think ...... it was faint but deffo there dident need to squint or tilt to light.

feel in shock and im just soooo scared as we have been here so many times b4 - but this is the 1st time with immune drugs oh and i took asprin whole way through as some people now stop b4 ET then start again if they get BFP.

then this afternoon i wiped and had the tiniest bit of pinky slimy( TMI) and red blood i mean tiny not in knickers just on tissue - had no more since 

have phone consultation with DR G tomorrow and have booked bloods and progesterone levels for mon and wed at CFL to check beta

been getting fluttering and pulling sensations on lower tummy and got a headache - boobs feel bigger but usually id put it down to cyclogest 


will test again tomorrow morning - petrified in case nothing there 

p - oh hope your ok with your thyroid hope you not been too bad is it causing many complications ? at least your frosties will always be the same age and younger than u lol 

jo - glad your bath is sorted know how u feel when our shower bust all i wanted was a shower  and i bet all u have wanted is a bath !! 

donna - hope p comes to answer your question


everyone else hello xx

nat xxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Matilda7 did u have any luck on finding some info on embrio transfer? I got a letter from darlington today to give to myy doctor reading it made me feel a lot better, it said a lot of stuff I had forgotten, you should get one tmorrow xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Ahh nat that's fab news! Really made me smile. I hope everything goes well xxxx


----------



## jarjj

I bloody knew it!!!!!!! 


Am just so excited! hope that line keeps getting darker & darker every day.

Are you gonna be like me - test every morning & compare to the day before??

Then cb test every wk or so to see the wks go up?

It's crazy what we do. I've still got all my fr tests in individual envelopes with the date & time on. Some days even have 2 tests in! Haha

my little Isla poorly, cough, funny nose & temp. Dp Mam reckons it's cos she sometimes has weetabix - so the food Im giving her is making her bad - Wtf??!!

Xx


----------



## kirst01

NAt hun     . So so pleased for ya!! I just knew that this would be your time!!
xxxx


----------



## frazermic

Nat so happy for you just hope its me in 2 weeks time celebrating aswell.

Well all 10 eggs defrosted on Friday and 7 fertalised got the call today booked for transfer on wed  at 2pm for 5 days transfer.

Im taking baby asprin aswell to see if it helps this time.

xx


----------



## nat4353

hiya girls

fraz - great results ill be praying for you

well tested agian this morning with 2nd wee as first wee was about 4am and the line is defo darker and in my opinion a good line considering so early - BUT been a few times when been loo and wiping like a light brownish colour not much - then a pinkinsh colour - then about an hour ago more of a red colour not like a period but there when i wipe  nothing the last few times 

the last one when it was a bit more red worried me as ive read you can have implantation bleeds after u get a bfp - but mainly ive read that its pink and brown - oh why why why cant things be simple :/

now with my previous 2 chemicals - i did not bleed - till i stoped drugs in fact  i never bleed till about 2 days after i stop cyclogest so im thinking is it just one of those things or is it not good - not sure what to think

but i do know the next few days are so crucial for me and trust it to be a weekend - and cant sort things out 

phonin Dr G in 10 mins - will see what he has to say on the matter

pray for me girlies and ill let u know how things go ( still staying positive   )


----------



## jarjj

Am praying for you honey!

Remember i bled & it just turned out to be a haematoma. 

Xx


----------



## XXDDxx

I'm praying for u hunni. Xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - I knew you'd get your BFP this time, I could feel it in my bones!!!  Listen, don't worry (i know its easy to say) too much about the spotting/bleeding, lots of the girls who have done immunes tx seem to get this, post on there and see what they say/what Dr G has recommended, he may say to up cycologest or have a drip ASAP, I think you will be advised to have a drip this week.  Like you say its different to your last chemicals etc.  You have a sticky one there I am sure   


I'm off to a barbie this afternoon so I'll pop back on here later to find out what Dr G advised, oooh no wine for you on this lovely glorious day    lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxx chuffed for you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx you're gunna get Big and Fat hahahahahaha xxxx


----------



## nat4353

hiya everyone

well no spotting/bleeding/brown or pink stuff since about 10.30  this morning not that it was lots anyway but like i said not normal.

DR G has sent out a px for a drip so will get that sorted and given me a px for 4 weeks more off drugs, about the bleeding he said to continue with all the drugs and hopfully it will be ok, he said to just continue with the 2 cyclogest till i get progesterone levels done on mon and wed and from that we can see if needs to be upped - i did stick an extra one up yesterday though just to be safe.

p - thats interesting about immune girls bleeding, enjoy the bbq xxx

well today been to a my nephews party hes 2 then had a nice stroll in the sun through the fields showing the kids the horses and now i intend to sit down and not move for the rest of the night

jo - god yes only seems like yesterday that you were going through all that - but look what you have to show for all the worry xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - if you haven't had any bleeding since 10:30 thats def a good sign I reckon.  If it was a chemical it would have just got heavier and heavier.  Also like you say it wasn't much really.  Prob just implantation bleeding.  Roll on to your 7 week scan!!  You'll need another drip as soon as you have had that.  Whats the nurse called that you get, is it Alison?


P xxx


----------



## nat4353

this time round it was a south african woman cant remember her name shes about 50 ish - i know its gonna cost int it - one of the girls has done it all her self booked an agency nurse ordered stuff ect ect and although id imagine a right faff it costs about 120 a time rather than 300 -  - so may look into that if we get that far 


all seems so not real  never ever thought it could happen  think im shocked still, happy , but just more worried than anything and prob deep down expecting the worse, but im doing all i can.


will test again tomorrow       its darker again xxxx


fraz - hows things


----------



## jarjj

You deserve this hun. You'll maybe not believe it until you've had scan.

I never dared believe everything would be ok until Isla was in my arms.

We all thinking about you
& precious embie, or 2!  

Xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - I had her a few times too.  If you can save money all well and good, I had loads of drips between 8 and 10 I think as he recommends them up to 31 weeks although i had my last at 26 as my immunes settled.


I was the same as Jo, worried all the way through x


P x


----------



## nat4353

hiya girls

tested again this morning slightly darker again a bit - feel lots of aches and pains low down - then got back ache and if i adent have tested a bit like what i get b4 AF - never had any pains or pulls with ellie so its all new - bloods tomorrow a bit early at 13dpo but then repeated on wed 15dop then got official bloods at QE on thurs so there will be 3 lots to go off.

no more spotting still 

p - im worried about costs not as am not sure about cleaxane how long u have it for - but im going to be looking at about 500 pounds a month - think im going to have to plead with Gp to prescribe cleaxane some girls get it !!! and look into doing drips by a private nurse , how often did you have re tests and did u go London again once preggas ?? - will start posting on immune boards but going to wait till bloods before i start asking too many questions.

kirst - hows u hun - really hope this works out for me and that your next then us old lot will have all done it  - when do u get results back from level ones ??

well off to boots to stock up on some FR tests - wish they were on offer but there not then going for Sunday lunch at DH sisters which will make a nice change - someone else cooking and no mess for me to have to clean up after 


well will let you know how i get on tomorrow  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirst01

Nat             that the line gets darker and darker. Have to ring Monday for blood tests results...fingers crossed

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - You have got a good case for your clexane as you had a prob with your bloods (was it MTFR or something) If you have a nice GP hopefully they'll prescribe it.  They did the tests too didn't they so they know.  Dr G used to want to retest after every drip but I sometimes got a few sneaky ones in by just ringing up and asking the receptionist for another px for the drip.  They fell for it sometimes but not others, also I asked Dr G if he could just px without retesting on some occasions and he did, I just said I couldn't afford it.  However if you retest and your immunes are in order you don't need to have a drip so swings and roundabouts.  I never went to London again after the first consultation, just did it all over the phone and had results faxed to me.  For the retests DPs cousin took my blood and I sent it off (the Drs Lab post the bottles to you) but you can ask a practice nurse to take the blood and then send it off yourself.  


If you have any questions re immunes now you are preggers, post on the 'pregnant with immunes tx' board.  You'll get the info you need there and its the ettiqette I think to avoid upsetting the others on the regular immunes board.  Post your good news on there though!!!  Also Agate goes on the Pregnant with immunes board as well. 


Kirst - Hoping your results are all ok tomorrow


----------



## kirst01

Hi Girls, most of  level 1 came back normal.    . There were a few they didnt do as they dont normally do them in women under 50, but I have an appointment tomorrow to try and get these done!!

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## nat4353

thats great news kirst - hope you can get the others done.  another tick in the box to not have to worry about xx

well tested again this morning a real nice dark line came up quite fast  so started to think just maybe we can do this 

anyway - feeling rather wet down below TMI sorry and when im wiping im getting like a pinky/brown sort of mucas - ( i am dabbing tissue up a bit higher than normal )

really dont know what this is I wish it wound just bugger off - did not  have any yesterday -  had blood done this morning got to phone them at 4 !!! wont really tell to much till we get ones on  wed done too.

think I might phone QE to see what they suggest ? ive put in another cyclogest just to be safe lots of places suggest to do this i think 

just sat on sofa resting xxxx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi Girls,

Just been sat catching up with all the news.

Nat - Great news, sounds like that BFP is going to be confirmed anytime now      really pleased for you

Frazer - good look with ET on Wednesday

Kirst - glad you got the results for most of your test, hope the rest come back good

Matilda - Good luck with the consultation and your journey. Hope it all goes ok. I took a list of questions with me, I'm hopeless and would totally forget everything 

Donna - good luck with your journey also. i too am using donor sperm. I got mine from LWC

Jo - glad you got the bathroom sorted. We take so many things for granted and don't realise until we haven't got them. I hope Isla is feeling better soon.

P - how are you doing?


Me well, I'm back on journey number 2. We've got a new egg donor and today I've just ordered the sperm, so fingers crossed this time round. I'm not feeling too good at minute, my period is a week over due, 1st one since BFN, feel like my whole body is bloated, I'm assuming it's late due to everything I've been through and coming off the drugs etc. I've been told to start on the pill 2 days after period starts, but what if it doesn't? Has anyone else experienced this?

J xxx


----------



## nat4353

jules - good see see your back and going again , great news on your finding a doner and that you have ordered your sperm - so are you starting with this next period ?? hopefully she will show soon for you.

im feeling sick with nerves now about making this call at 4 - been the loo twice and no spotting - god u will all be sick of my toilet talk by the end of the week

just relaxing with my feet uo - thats is a first for me and making sausage casarole l for tea - i have been eating loads of fruit and veg this time round as I think with my last go I did eat rather a lot of crap and maybe one to many takeaways.


----------



## Pigloo

Jules - Your period will come I'm sure, prob just a bit out of sync with the IVF tx, glad you got sorted with donor.  Lets have another BFP on here!!


Nat - I have just thought back and I had a bit of pink discharge when I got my BFP, it only lasted a couple of days and went away, I totally forgot to mention that, it didn't last that long and wasn't much that's why I forgot.  I'm sure someone mentioned it being a bit of blood/what may have been the period you would have been due and just needs to settle.  Don't worry about your toilet talk, everyone on here can totally understand the anxiety of it all.  As for being 'wet' down there, I was like that and so was my friend and sis who both had babies this year (see we all talk about the goings on in our undies when we are preggers lol) its just pregnancy discharge, and for your info I had bloody loads, I needed a sanitary towel really but (stupid me alert!!) I was superstitious and didn't dare wear any sanitary towels/white undies as I thought it would jinx it and bring the   along     so for the whole 9mths I wore black undies only!!!!


Let us know what your bloods are, I'm sure it will be a great number and that they keep doubling. 


Oh, I have sent you a message on **


x


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Is everything ok with your blood tests


----------



## nat4353

hi girls posting so quick as having another dilemma !!! bloods 105 13dpo test very dark dark as test strip -  but progesterone level  6 so low 

anyway got a big long story to tell u just trying to get some gestone from somewhere its so expensive !! have had a shot today QE did it ( they were not happy but have been lovely) will tell you all later STRESSED xx

my head has been all over


----------



## jarjj

Nat

       - we are here to listen to your stress.   

Great news line getting darker & quicker.

Catch up later, am busy stripping bloody wallpaper & painting.

Is everyone else ok?  Sorry need to read back through.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi Nat, hope everything is ok. Happy to listen to anything you want to tell us....  

I am starting with this period, hopefully as soon as it arrives.

Jx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - I got mine from healthcare at home, not sure if you tried them? They can get it to your for next day delivery if you get your order in early.  Not sure if they are the cheapest?  


Why are Gateshead not happy?  If your progesterone low whats wrong with it?!


I never had my progesterone checked I just automatically took it, I would have to look back over my messages to be sure but I'm sure I started taking it on two week wait along side a cyclogest, you can't overdose on progesterone. I took it every day up to 12 weeks, my bum was full of lumps.


P


----------



## nat4353

hi girls well what a day i had

got bloods done in morning and progestorone levels got results back at 4.00 like i mentioned the hcg was good at 105 but the progestorone level was 6 straight away I knew this was low - now it was the immune specialist that asked me to get bloods and progestorone levels done early not my ivf clinic.

so I phones Dr G back this was about 4.30 anyway he said he wanted to me to take gestone straight away ( getting hold of this is impossible) i have found out today there is a problem with the machine or somthing where it is produced and may be a few weeks till it comes nack in !!!  after phoning almost every chemist in the area none had it or could get it.

at this point I was spotting still and just thought thats it but the house was hectic as usuall witch dident help - anyway i though about the chemist at the QE hospital may have it in stock - they had two ampules great i thougt and they were appy to accept a fax from dr G then post the original. i thought this would give me 2 days to find some else where

DH rushes off to the QE to go get them anyway its now about 5.30 i text him to remind him to get needles - they have no needles oh CRAP gp surgery is shut i dig around old packs cant find the ones i need obviousley as id never needed the long needles before.

so the guy at the chemist says I tell you what ill take you up to the ivf unit here !!! where im at they might be able to help ( we had not told them about immunes as its still quite contriversal ) and i knew they would prob think im waisting my money ect and i dident want the stress of having to explain myself.

so any way when DP arrives up at the unit after the chemist guy had phoned saying he was bringing him up - them not knowing it was dH - DH said he just felt awful he had to explain where we had got the prescription from - they were mainly cross as we dident tell them what other medication I was on and that it was dangerous ( when now thinking about i can understand)  although dr g knew what meds i was on for from the QE

anyway they were explained to DP bout how its a tricky inection and really dident want him to give it to me having not been shown - saying it can damage the ciyatic nerve if done wrong

the consultant hardly spoke to chris but did say that i would be ok over night and said if i came in today they would show us what to do - so theres me thinking Dr G say get it asap and my consultant says it will be ok till tomorrow but was worried about dangers of not doing injection correct - they were willing to give me needles though if i wanted it that night.

I decided to wait as was scared about the injection and hoped and prayed that id get through the night ( as i dont know much about progestorone levels)

anyway thhis morning went to my clinic consultant was fine saud hello the nurses were so kind i think they inderstood but had wished that we had been open from the start.

they did say that they dont take progestorome levels into considerationas theres not enough proof it helps although they have said we can go in everyday and they will watch chris do injections till he feels ok on his own ( so that was really kind) 

nurse did my first one she made out it was going to be painfull I was expecting it to feel like being shot - i dident feel a thing not a thing although she had 27 years experience of giving injections and she said it gets worse the more you do.

so not sure what to make of anything 

nat xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat


Aw hun, what an ordeal you have had, I wonder why Dr G didn't prescribe you Gestone to start with, your Levels for that must have been ok on your immunes when he tested you?  Its usually the very last one in the list CD19 +CD5.  The Gestone doesn't really hurt, it needs to go into the muscle and you need to warm it.  I used to warm mine in a one of those microwave bean bag things as it is oil based so very thick and hard to plunge.  Also you need to rub the area very well to get the oil spread out under muscle as it will make a hard lump otherwise.  It is quite hard to avoid getting these hard lumps but you need to try as you end up running out of places to inject.  My DP ended up doing mine and he managed ok.  Be warned though you may end up with some big black bruises on your bot!!!  Mine is fine now though, some girls say they can feel lumps in there bum for yonks after.


Glad Gateshead were ok with you, its hard to know what to do for the best as some clinics would prob be very anti immunes stuff.  Ideally you want to be honest with them but can't be arsed with the worry of how they will take it.  Its just a shame you ended up in this situation, I managed to get by without having to 'fess up' lol    Maybe next time I will tell them..if there is a next time   


x


----------



## kirst01

Hi Nat
What a day for you, pleased you got sorted hun...and soooooooooooooo pleased that that line is gettign darker and darker!!      
Can I ask you and P...my GP couldnt do the Thrombophillia screen or the antiocardiolipins test. The path lab will not do them as I dont meet the criteria. I e-mailed Darlington and they can do the antiocardiolipins test but the Thrombophillia test has to be done on the NHS as the blood has to reach the path lab in 2 hrs. Where am I supposed to get the Thrombophillia test done? GP cant do it and neither can darlington!! 

xxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 


Kirst my GP couldn't do thrombophillia either as he said it has to be hospital consultant who requests it, not sure really I got Dr Gorgy to do mine when we went to get immunes bloods done in London?  Sorry I can't be of any use on that one.


P x


----------



## Matilda7

Congrats on your BFP Nat, hope that everything gets sorted out with your medication.

This discussion's been making my head spin - are the medications that you're all talking about specifically for immune issues, or are they standard to take during pregnancy?  What would be the usual procedure for pregnancy medication, and can anybody give me an idea of the costs?

Thanks xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Matilda7
How u coping?
Google is now my best friend  
I am going mad waiting to start.
Xxx


----------



## Matilda7

Hi Donna,

I've been feeling a bit weird the past couple of days to be honest - I think the consultation made the whole thing so much more real for me and I'm just having a bit of a wobble.  As you can see from my signature, I'm doing this alone and I'm just having a little panic now about financial stuff (even though I've already worked out that I'll be OK).  Think I just need to pull myself together  

How are you doing?  Did the clinic tell you when you might get your AMH results back? xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Aww hun. I can't imagine what it must b like for you, but I'm always here if you need a chat. Have you told any1 about treatment?

I think its normal to feel scared now I am petrified, after we get started we will feel a lot better.
I think the girls that are having immune treatment have immune issues. As far as I'm aware you don't have any pregnancy medication. 
Have u started a treatment diary on here? I think this has helped me a lot its like unloading your problems without actually having to speak to anyone.
Xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

They said up to 2 weeks for my amh. Really hoping I hear by the weekend.
Xxx


----------



## Matilda7

Thanks Donna, I've not told anyone about the treatment, I just feel that my mind's made up and I don't want any potentially negative reactions clouding my judgement.  I feel it'll go down better (although it will be more a shock!) if I wait until I'm pregnant (fingers crossed) and, to be honest, I don't think I'd care by that point what other people thought of it.


----------



## XXDDxx

Your right hun, its only you that can make this decision and nobody else's opinion matters, your doing this for you not anyone else.
How did you get on with the donor sperm?


----------



## nat4353

matilda - sorry that we are confusing you forget all the drugs that im going on about you will not need them some are from immunes and some are extra tests that we have had done as had a few failed cycles.

the cost of the drugs for a normal ivf cycle is about 600 to 1500 depending on what the clinic uses as some drugs are more expensive and brands differ in price also depending on the  dosage 

for egg share you will need lower doses of drugs as you amh will be high so you will need id imagine an average dose of drugs .

donna - hope you hear back soon - im so sure yours will be sky high and you will have no problems xxx you could always give them a phone on fri and ask if you have not heard xxx

p - im just glad its all sorted out now just pray this sticks  xx


----------



## Pigloo

Matilda - Sorry to add to your worries with immunes talk, as Nat already said its not something you get with standard IVF treatment, its extra and you usually have to sort it all out yourself.

I really admire you going through this alone, well apart from having us girls to talk to on here. I tell you something once you have your wee baby in your arms it will be the most important person in your life and nobody else comes close. You won't regret it!!!! Knowing what I know now, I wouldn't hesitate to do it alone, yes its tiring and doing it by yourself will be tough for the first few weeks in that respect but hopefully you have family/friends who can help out.

P xxx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi Nat,

You sound like you;ve had a real day of it. Glad you are sorted. When is your official test date?

All the drugs sound all so complicated. Egg sharing using donors seems to be so much simple. I'm really glad I don't have to do all those injections, I don't know how I'd cope. You are obviously a lot tougher than me!!

Matilda, Donna, good luck with everything. It's a tough journey, but like P says it will all be worth it in the end for us all.

Jx


----------



## frazermic

Hi Girls

Well i'm PUPO one blast and one a little slower. And I must say it was very painfull today could have cried.
The other 2 embroys are a little slow aswell and we will see if they freeze 2morrow.

Hope you are all good, Off to have a nap now.

Speak see


----------



## jarjj

Eeeeee!  It's all going on on here!!  VERY, VERY exciting!

Congrats on being pupo Fraz                 .

Hope Nat has started off a long list of BFP's.

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

fab news fraz, rest up and hope they snuggle in tight

hcg - has more than doubled its 256 and progestorone level has gone up to 84 !!! from 6 after just one injection ( so im praying were on track) 

back on later 

nat xx


----------



## jarjj

Great news Nat!   

x


----------



## frazermic

Wow Nat thats great news results, hope your feeling good, I hope you have started the course for future BFP's .


----------



## Pigloo

Got my fingers and toes crossed for you Fraz, my 2nd EC at Gateshead was really painful, I had to have gas and air!!!  Never felt a thing at LWC first time round!


Great news Nat, are you taking cyclogest as well?


P x


----------



## Matilda7

Good luck frazermic, and that's great news for you Nat.

Donna - I've been looking on the London Sperm Bank website and have a little list of favourites already!  How about you? x


----------



## XXDDxx

Its really weird actually.
I went on and a number came to me, I typed it in and he was a perfect match for dp! He even had the same hobbies. Think we will stick with that one it just feels right.
Its so difficult to pick isn't it? You don't get much info at all. Is there any you are more drawn to? 
Xxx


----------



## Matilda7

I've been mainly looking at if there's any hint of why they're donating - the ones who have some kind of personal reason for doing it are more appealing to me, as I think they'd be more open to any future contact that any child may want to make.  I've discounted a lot who seem to be foreign students as I think their motivations might be different and they also may not be anywhere near this country in 18 years time.  I might be making assumptions, but I'd just like to give any future child the best chance of tracking the donor down if s/he decides that what s/he wants to do.  I'm also trying to go for someone who's provided a "pen sketch", again so that any future child can have more information available if they want it.  I'm not selecting on physical characteristics at this point, but if the choice is down to a few then I'll go for someone who'd best fit in with me and my family.  How have you been choosing? x


----------



## XXDDxx

I was trying to find the closest match to my dp. I didn't realise they gave there reasons. I'll have to go on and have another look. in a way it would be good to see a picture but we are in a different situation and I don't think I could cope knowing what the donor looks like. My dp has kind of left it up to me, I think he wants to no as little as possible about the donor. 
Well its a week since my app so I'm hoping I will hear from the clinic any day now.
I am constantly checking my phone. Xxx


----------



## Matilda7

They don't all give reasons, but for some of them it says under the "staff impressions" part that they're "very committed" to the programme, or are doing it because they know someone who's suffered from infertility, etc.  There's no specific place for them to say why they're doing it, but I've just been reading into the comments on their profiles.

I know the feeling about waiting for a call from the clinic!  I know they said up to two weeks, but I want to know now! xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Haha.
I'm so glad I'm not the only one. Can I imagine what we will be like on the 2ww?
Xxx


----------



## Matilda7

I'll be unbearable, I know it xx


----------



## XXDDxx

We will just have to try relax.
I no I'm a bit ahead but will u be working on ur 2ww? Xxx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi girls i wonder if i may join this thread

I live in darlington and i did the egg share treatment at LWC darlington in sept last year and i now have a beautiful little boy of 3months
I didnt get to pick my donor from a choice they just offered me the donor and it was up to me to except or not
things have definatly changed in a year and now you can see list of donors im hoping to use the same donor next year for a sibling and tonight have found his profile on the LSBank clinic so can now order more sperm  

to all those about to or are going through treatment the best of luck i found clinic very good  it feels like only yes that i was on 2wk wait

katie x


----------



## Matilda7

I think I'll have work through the 2ww because, realistically, I think I'm going to have to have the time off before egg collection, when I'll be going back and forth to the clinic.  I was thinking about this today, and thought I'd probably try to get the two weeks leading up to ET off, then go back to work a day or so after that.

Can anyone else who's already been through this remember a rough timeline for when you have to start having scans every other day or so? xx

P.S. Hi Katie, I think a lot has changed recently with the LSB, I know when I first looked there was no info at all about what the donor was like, it was simply a list of physical characteristics.  That's exciting about trying again next year!


----------



## XXDDxx

Hiya Katie.
Welcome and good luck with your treatment. 
How far along r u? Xxx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi XXDONNAXX

Im due to have consultation in jan so looking at march for ET my little one will be 9mths then i want my children close together I was very lucky that treatment worked first time but next time it may take a little longer 
Im trying to save every penny i have at the moment 
katiex


----------



## jarjj

Hello Katie - Congrats on your little boy.

Once you start on stims (if I remember rightly) is when you have the scans every few days.  Two yrs ago, I was waiting to start my 1st tx, writing letter to potential child & only ever dreaming it could work. Now we have our wonderful daughter who'll be 1yr old at the end of this month - UNREAL but so, so special.

Wishing all you ladies who are going through tx or about to start tx LOTS of luck.

We're all with you, every step of the way.
 
Joanne
xx


----------



## kirst01

Nat-     so pelased for you hun..you so deserve it!!
Fraz-PUPO......        that you get your BFP hun     

xxxx


----------



## Matilda7

Thanks Joanne - so would it be enough to have two weeks off from starting stimming to ET?  I've roughly calculated that I'd have about a week of having scans every few days, followed by the EC, followed by ET either 3 or 5 days later - is that about right or am I way off? x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi Matilda

I had 1wk off before EC and 10 days off after EC so that i could give myself time to recover and rest and time for my little embies to snuggle in i saved up some holidays and days off to do this in order to give it my best shot 

katiex


----------



## Matilda7

Thanks, does anyone know what LWC's opening hours/days are? x


----------



## XXDDxx

It is on there web site hun. I think its 9 till half 5 xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

How helpful is ur doctor matilda7? Could you not get signed off? They might put something else on the sick line? Xxx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi girls,

Frazer, congratulations on the ET,             here's hoping for a BFP

Nat - everything is sounding great, good luck another BFP on the way             

Matilda and Donna- can I make a suggestion when considering your sperm donor, something I didn't think to do first time round was ask whether they have a proven fertility. I've checked this time, I reordered the same one, he is French, we looked at the characteristics, and tried to consider that our little bundle of joy would be a bit of a similar match to us, when considering the egg donors characteristics, hobbies and education level also. I said to my DP when the bundle arrives it will be funny to hear how many people say " doesn't he/she look like you".

As I'm using donor egg and sperm I think I only had to visit the clinic about 6 times in total for the consultation, scans and ET which isn't bad really considering we have a 1 1/2 hour drive.

Katie - welcome to the thread and congratulations on your little boy, that is fantastic and good luck with your next journey


Fingers crossed for lots of bouncing babies next year 

Jules x


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Girls 


Just thought I'd mention that everyone says how much our little girl looks like DP, she is really similar looking to him and most people say she looks like him rather than me.  I have put a photo of them on my profile (temporarily!) so you can see the resemblance. 


P x


----------



## XXDDxx

Woooow pigloo he is the double. Really hope we get a good match xxx


----------



## jarjj

P, 

what a lovely photo! 

x


----------



## kirst01

P......looks just like him  . Matildia, lwc are 9-5.30 but they gave emergency no if needed. Hi to everyone else xxxx. Jo..ive txt you hun xx


----------



## Pigloo

Thanks, had awful night with Erica last night, she had another flare up of her colic type symptoms, she was awake most of the night, think we had 4 hours sleep she had awful wind that she just couldn't get rid of, i tried everything, rubbing her tum, moving her legs, gave her some water, then ended up giving her a feed.  She's had a bad day too.  Wonder when she will settle?  I started her on some baby rice/porridge last week and I think something may not be agreeing with her, I really hope she doesn't have food intolerances poor babe.


We are back to children's ward this month to see a dietician and a consultant, hope they can get her sorted.  We've had a rough time and I'm back to work on 31st October   


xx


----------



## kirst01

Fraz...hows it going hun? Loads of      . Hope your relaxing and taking it easy.
Nat- you must be thrilled. How is DH?? (i facebooked u a message bout DH-spoke to dad)

Everyone else xxxxxxx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi everyone,

P - lovely photo, they do look very alike x

Well I was called to the clinic on Friday for a scan to see where I am in my cycle since AF not arrived. All ready to go apparently but they have given me some tablets so they can control when AF will come. Picked up the new drug supply and signed all the consent forms, paid for the donor sperm. All ready to go now!!!! looks like ET will be beginning of December if all goes to plan, December is going to be a very trying time I can imagine, so going to do my best to find ways to relax more this time. Already got a spa day arranged to go with a friend so that's a start. 

Added pressure is that didn't realise DP had invited his parents for Xmas dinner. Would have been nice for someone to wait on me for a change but hey ho!!

Anyway hope everything is going well for everyone xx


----------



## nat4353

helen - its great how much erica looks like your hubby - erica is just too cute though xx

jules - hope you get started soon

afm - not much to report, been busy with immune stuff - ( helen was having a gossip with the nurses about u was the chatty one she was thrilled to knonw erica was here and doing well)

been too busy really need to slow down ............ keep telling myself that but its hard, about an hour ago just felt exhausted to the point im actually thinking going to bed in a minute - prob do me some good . 

we have told a few family and close friends about the bfp but cant consider it being all real till the scan .... roll on a week on thursday 

nat xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Jules - Hope you get the best Christmas pressy ever!  Great you have planned some time out to relax too 


Nat - Aw I meant to text the nurse, I think her name was Julie if its the one you are talking about and show her a pic of Erica, I just never got round to it, Eeeh she battled through some of that heavy snow to give me my drip bless her!!  I must text them a pic, maybe I can test it to you and you can show them!  I just thought it would be nice for them to see how they have helped.  They do lots of work with cancer patients mainly so its a nicer part of their job helping out us immunes girls to have our precious babies x  If you feel you should rest, then make sure you do, I felt abs knackered when I was on the immunes protocol for the first 14 weeks!!  The steroids really didn't agree with me, I had the most horrendous headaches I have ever experienced so don't be alarmed if you find you are feeling really tired, pregnancy does that to you anyway!!  


How are you getting on with the Gestone, has your hubby been let loose on you yet    I was terrified of letting DP near me with THAT needle lol, he was good though, he just jabbed it straight in, made me bleed terrible one day though, he must of caught a vein or something but the blood was pouring out! I was glad when I got to 12 weeks, so was my Butt!!!


Aw I meant to ask did you have 2 put back, could you get a double wammy next Thursday!!!!


X


----------



## nat4353

hi helen

yes im sure it was julie if you send me one ill show her if she comes again

the injections are totally fine hes a dab hand dont even feel it - all other injections are worse really i was expecting them to be so so bad but im shocked that i dont even feel them the clexane are much worse at times but they not being too bad at the moment. do get the odd bad headache there like so bad just have to go bed.

got an early night last night so feel more alive this morning 

we had 2 embies put back so just pray one is at least doing ok

nat xxx


----------



## Pigloo

I was so pleased I didn't have to do those Clexane injections, they sound awful!!!


Aah Jules fancy your hubby getting you to make Christmas dinner!!


Kirst/Jo - How are you both?


x


----------



## jarjj

Afternoon Ladies,

How's everyone?
Nat - What dates your scan hun?
Well, my house still resembles bomb site, one disaster after another!    Bathroom half finished, just need floor tiling, pipes boxed in, heated towel rail fitted,new window etc etc - that sounds like more than half! haha
House downstairs is also the same   - know it'll be fab when all done,but really doing my head in now.  We have a builder coming out this afternoon (   Kirsty) to hopefully give us the news that loft can be converted to bedroom & that it's an easy & not mega expensive project -(fingers crossed)  as Isla is in a Space Saver Cot and desperatly needs normal cot & her own room.  If that can't be done( my mate reckons we'll need Building Permission, loads round here done it & none got it) we'll have to make front room into a bedroom for the eldest (16yrs) - she's alright with that, so that's something.
Hence why we could do with postponing or even cancelling wedding, I'm more than happy to do that and get house done what we need, but DP having none of it!!    - Bit of a sore point, but hey ho, so is relationships! haha
Probably won't be a wedding after all the work in house, it's driving us both crazy, feel like running away sometimes!- How dramatic eh??!!    lol

  to all

Fraz - When's your test date??

xx


----------



## XXDDxx

hi
everyone.

I got my AMH results back today and it was 34 so we have been accepted to egg share but we wont start treatment till january, a bit disapionted but atleast i will get xmas over with first.
I will start the pill in December. 
hope everyone is well D xxx


----------



## jarjj

Brill news Donna!   

Enjoy your Xmas & New Yr - my tx got put back & I was gutted at the time, just wanted to get it started & things moving.

It'll all be worth it though when you celebrate you BFP!         

Joanne

xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Evening ladies

Great news Donna about next step of treatment at least you will have xmas and new year to occupy you
I have consultation the 10th of nov for my egg share also to start jan if all ok 

Congratulations Nat on your bfp soooo pleased for you
hope all you ladies are having a good day

katie x


----------



## Matilda7

Great news about your results Donna!  Got mine today too - my AMH is 40, not sure exactly what that means but the doctor said it's good, and now I've got my counselling and other blood tests booked for next week.


----------



## jarjj

Great news Matilda   

 

Joanne

x


----------



## XXDDxx

Thanks girls.
just trying to think it all happens for a reason. 
woo hoo matilda both good to go  
Good luck with your counceling. I found it very helpful. 
D xxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

juicy27
hope your consultation goes well and we will all be cycle buddies soon xxxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

jarjj
we have also just canceled our wedding in sept hope its all worth it, just waiting on everyone gossiping about why we have canceled it. hopefully all be worth it in the end. xxx


----------



## jarjj

Did you loose much money with cancelling?

Honestly if it were up to me, id cancel. Our budget isn't huge - £5k -


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - Sounds like you are up to your neck in it!!!  What is it with everyone cancelling their weddings, we are prob going to cancel ours for next year too?!!!  I reckon there will be lots of cancelled weddings at hotels etc, people have to prioritise their finances these days.  Our budget isn't huge either, prob the same as yours.  We postponed ours the first time around so we didn't lose our deposit, we just put it back a year (to next year) but doubt we will go ahead.


Matilida and Donna - great news on your AMH results. Looks like you will be cycle buddies with Juicy   




Had Erica to see dietitian today and she has advised she stay of Cows milk and anything containing it until she is a year old!  Got to see Paediatrician next Monday to see what he says.  I'm back at Docs tomorrow as I think my Thyroid medication is on the high side now, I am out of breath all of the time.  Really wish I was back to feeling normal again.   Bumped into my boss at the hospital today, he told me they have loads of work on so looks like I'll be dead busy when I go back at the end of this month...Yes my maternity leave is almost over, can't believe it    I KNEW it would fly by!


----------



## jarjj

P
What??!!  Back to work    .  Are they thinking Erica might be Lactose Intolerant??
Let us know how you get on at Drs tomorrow.
Isla's at Nursery tomorrow, Dp sister got a Nursery and when there's spare places she lets her go in free!    Been a God send the last few wks with all the workmen, dust & rubbish about.
x


----------



## Pigloo

I know, that's 7 months nearly gone in the blink of an eye, I went on Mat leave at beginning of April!


Just got telephone apt with Dr today, couldn't get in to see her, had to ring at 8.00am, got through at 8.05am and all apts with her had gone   


x


----------



## jarjj

Our Drs is like that! - Bloody ridiculous!
x


----------



## XXDDxx

Pigloo all the babies in my family can't have milk. What a difference since they stoped it hope it helps.
I didn't lose any money as I hadn't paid any deposits.
Just need to deal with every1 asking why we are cancelling. Hope its all worth while I no everyone will assume I'm preg already xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - Shes got a milk protien allergy, different to lactose intolerance.  Apparently she'll grow out of it, its all guess work though she's had no tests done but they don't usually do tests.



Donna - are the babies in your family lactose intolerant or will they grow out of it?  I know its awkward having to answer peoples questions about why you have cancelled the wedding but these days most people are strapped for cash so prob won't be as hard to make up an excuse.


AFM - Well Dr going to refer me to see an endocrinologist, I asked her to do it, sick of messing about with thyroxine/my health, not been well really since Erica was born and its not made my maternity leave as enjoyable as it should have been.  At the moment I can't sleep very well, get out of puff at the least bit thing and look like a skinny minny.  I've dropped my medication down, just hope i don't start feeling a different kind of Sh8it!!!  
X


----------



## nat4353

hi girls hope you are all well


p - hope Erica gets sorted, Ellie keeps getting infections well she always has so we got refereed to ENT and they have said for me to remove all dairy/milk as its very common that they have an intolerance - ave done it as best we can but its in almost everything and st first it seemed to make a difference but again now shes full of snots/slobber and coughing I personally think its her tonsils but we ave a follow up soon - i hope Erica gets sorted though.


hope u do to, must be awful to feel unwell all the time  




donna/ matilda - fab news that means you have lots of eggies left in you LOL hope u bot get sorted soon xxx


fraz - hows things going where are you up too im       for you 


jo - hows things going. 


kirst - hello


juicy - your consultation will be here in no time  




afm had more bloods done at 21dpo and levels are good 3884 so they are more than doubling nicely so im happy with that although still so so scared for scan still just under a week to go - every day is dragging so much im going      


p - did they scan you at 6.2 then again at 8.2 did u get a hb on first scan ??


nat xxx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi Girls,

Jo - sounds like you are having a right time with your building work. Hope you get sorted soon. It's awful having all the inconvenience and mess around, you just want to get it all finished at once don't you. If only!!!

Donna - Great news you've got your consultation and treatment plan in place, at least you'll be able to enjoy Christmas and the New Year celebrations with a great start to 2012. Good luck with it all. Sorry you've had to cancel your wedding but I guess we've all got to prioritise with this treatment costing so much. It's a real shame

Juicy - good luck with your consultation in November. Not long to go

Matilda - fab news for you also. Sounds like the counselling went well. It did help me also. Good luck with the blood tests

P- I hope you are feeling better soon and good luck with starting back at work. I bet you can't believe it.

Nat - good luck with your scan  


And me well booked my scans and appointment with the docs for my gonapetptyl injection. Not looking forward to that one yet again!! still waiting for AF to arrive. If doesn't soon then it's going to throw my tx plan out the window. ET scheduled for w/c 21/11!!! Trying to just get on with things and not think about it really. Very busy with work so that will keep me occupied. I'm sure the time will pass quickly, after all it's nearly Christmas!!! It all comes round oh too quickly for me............


   

Jxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi
Jules     that    arrives soon. Its always the same..on time until you really need her to be, and then she's late!!
Matilda-good lucks with the blood tests.
P-poor Erica, hope she gets sorted. Cant believe your back at work soon, it has absolutly flown!!
Nat- how are you hun. Bet you cant wait for your scan!!   
Jo- hows you!! xx
Fraz..hows 2ww hun? When is your OTD.      so much for your BFP
Donna- What a shame about your wedding, but you can always do it again...having a baby has to be more important.
Hope everyone is ok

xxxxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Jules - Glad you have got your tx plan, hope AF turns up soon, typical it goes awol when you want it to appear.  


Nat - When you are looking for things with milk in you have to avoid anything that says Whey or Casien as they are milk products.  It is awful when they are so little and can't tell you what is wrong with them.  


Regarding scan, ooh yes I forgot about that, they scanned me twice which was a nice surprise, so yes you will get another scan about a fornight after the first one and you will see such a difference, the first one looks like a blob, the second one looks like a foetus..amazing!!  Can't wait to hear how you get on and whether or not its one or two you have in there!!!


Kirst - hope you are well.


----------



## frazermic

Hi Girls

Test date id the 16/10 however I have tested twice once on Monday which was Postive and again today Negative so not hoding my breath, I so thought this could be the one on Monday as been having like streachy feelings in my belly since last thursday for over a week. which I never had so thought it could be getting comfortable .
Well i be on later  which update on test date.

x


----------



## Pigloo

Aw Fraz - Hoping it is a BFP for you


----------



## kirst01

Fraz-keep the        going. You will get a BFP xxxx


----------



## jarjj

More than any pressie i want for my birthday tomorrow, i want a bfp for you fraz/michaela 


Xx


----------



## frazermic

Hi Girls

It a BFN for me, So thought this cycle was in the bag, Used Clear Blue test provided by clinic.

I dont whether to use my 3 remaining blasts for Fet with LWC after nexxt af or i have to pay storage of £550. And then maybe try a different clinic , As sometime I think LWC just want egg sharers and thats it no proper information why its not sticking or offering extra help eg gestone as been reading up on it and it work for a few off you. All if its the sperm i know he has some a little slow and they fertilise  but maybe just dont go the distance.
I know my eggs work as doc told me about lady had baby using my eggs. I only know of 1 lady as never really ask.

So I might ask for gestone on next fet and see since i have pcos then i dont perduce engough female hormane anyway. Or other option for next IVF is to use donor sperm.

Pigloo whats the website for donor sperm you got your from, As my sister broody and partly single, Long story she 30 and he 56 but he never commits and still shares house with his wife for the last 8 years so i think you can guess what im getting at lol. Im going to buy her a turkey baster for xmas lol.

Thanks


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Fraz - So sorry hunny, but if you want my honest opinion, I would try another clinic, and I can't rate Gateshead highly enough.  I think Nat would agree!!!  One of the Drs there used to work for LWC and told me that 2 day transfer is better that blast in terms of success rates and their success rates speak for themselves, they are in the top 10 clinics in the country and I think they have a 40 something % success rate as opposed to LWC with only 20 something %!!!!  I think you just need a different approach, maybe try Gestone and day 2 transfer?


I just rang them up a week or so after I lost baby no 1 and they booked me an appointment, ask to speak to Katie she is the sister in charge.  They asked which PCT I was with, if you are with Durham you will get straight in - not sure about waiting times for other PCTs.


Both Nat and I got preg on a 2 day transfer, Nat did with her first baby too.  I bled with my first IVF tx at LWC which was a strong positive BFP that kept getting stronger and I was on cyclogest only, I reckon that I had a problem with progesterone (and probably my thyroid had a lot to do with miscarrying, I did pass what would have been the embryo   ).  Did you get the basic GP immunes tests done, I can't remember?  For Erica's cycle I was on Gestone and 1 cyclogest up until 12 weeks.  My egg recipient got preg with twins from that cycle.


The company is called Xytex and they are abs fantastic, LWC and Gateshead have had dealings with them I know -  via me so you won't have any probs importing!  Google it for website.


X


----------



## Pigloo

Oh Happy birthday Jo    xxxxxxx


----------



## kirst01

Fraz-    I know what you mean about LWC. I did ask for Gestone but they said it wouldnt make any difference and to use 3 cyclogest a day (didnt tell them this is what I always do!!). We always get told it is just bad luck, this is why I want to go abroad for my next tx. Really sorry it didnt work hun..its   . But you will get there...
Take care, have a drink or four!! 
xxxxx


----------



## kirst01

joannne!!

xxxx


----------



## nat4353

fraz - so so sorry I really wanted this to work for you so so much - its just so hard and ten just as hard trying to make the correct decision for your next step.

If you can afford it maybe leave your frosties in storage for now and look into another clinic - or use your frosties but say that you are wanting to try something extra even if they say it makes no difference, say you are wanting to give it a go. what are there FET sucsess rate at the moment ?? on the hfea it might be worth waying the odds and the cost up and going from there.

I would recommend QE so much they are fantastic there fresh and fet success is very good for our area and they are small and friendly - it initially took me about 5m to see then private  but then once you are in they see you for further tx straight away.

many people look abroad and kirst seems to have found a very good clinic ( wasn't really an op[tion for me too much on in this country to sort out !!) but many clinics have very good reviews - there is one in Greece run by a lady called penny - ( she has very good reviews ) p whats the name of it serum i think.


hope your sister gets sorted, did make me smile when i heard what you are getting her for xmas !!! take care hun xx


----------



## Pigloo

Yes its Serum, think theres a thread for the clinic on here.


I THINK gestone is about the equivalent to 3 cyclogest but it is absorbed differently, with Gestone you are injecting it straight into your system so no worries about absorbing it like with cyclogest.  Can't see why they wouldn't let you try Gestone, esp if you are willing to pay extra for it.

x


----------



## jarjj

Fraz - so so sorry hun.         

Thanks for birthday wishes girls xx


----------



## Jules2194

Fraz, - so sorry to hear your news


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Hope all goes well at your scan tomorrow.


Let us know how you get on.


Xxxx


----------



## nat4353

thanks helen xxx

very scared that it may all go wrong but praying its ok - its at 11.30 so not too much of a wait

had lad re test levels are low again - so prob more stress as to weather to go to london or not and pay for lit that will prob be suggested 

we will see what the scan brings first and go from there 

nat xx


----------



## kirst01

Nat         for tomorrow. I bet its 2!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Tamrobbo

Usually just lurk on here but wanted to say Good luck for tomorrow Nat


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - You will find that (I guess you are finding it already) that you are constantly pulling out money and worrying about what if I don't have this immunes tx and that immunes tx.  You will prob end up having it as you will only worry 'what if' if you don't!  I began to get very envious of two of my work colleagues who just breezed through their pregnancies and saved up money to have a year off work, while we struggled to pay for the immunes tx when really I could have been saving to have extra time off.  I'm sure when you see the embie(s) tomorrow you will decide to go ahead, if you can find the money.


I have a feeling its 2 in there too!!!!  Just what you are hoping for (crazy lady..only joking   )






xxx


----------



## frazermic

Nat- Good luck for tomorrow, Hope you get your twins .

Cant wait for your news tomorrow.


----------



## jarjj

Nat



Checking in on you hun, 

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls 

sorry not been on sooner ............. but all is well   we have one baby and one heart beat all measuring as everything should - still in disbelief really !!! but so so so so happy.

p - the stress of the immune thing and costs is really taking its toll now and making me just worry constantly plus DH  is obviously over the moon but not beeing the most supportive regarding costs of immunes - only as he knows we just cant afford more lit but im just now as you said worrying whatever way i turn - but so far so good and am very happy that I ave got this far - and who knows lit is one of the treatments there is divided opinion on anyway but will defiantly be taking other drugs - just hope its enough - wish i could just have a nice long sleep for 8 months.


luv to all

hope your ok fraz - do u know what u are going to do yet next

hi tamrobbo - thanks

Im glad its just the one really - id have been glad with anything like we all would  but if it was twins id have prob worried myself to death about further complications LOL


----------



## jarjj

Nat

YEAH!!!!           

Congrats on 1 lovely & very precious beanie - so soooo happy for you & dh.

Don't understand all the immune stuff sorry.

xx


----------



## kirst01

Nat...sooooooooooooooo happy for you hun        . Congrats 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Matilda7

That's great news Nat, congratulations!

I've had my counselling now and all my other blood tests.  They think I'll be matched quickly once I get all my medical forms back and then I can hopefully cycle in January!

Donna - have you had your blood test results yet? xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Fab, fab news!!!  I know exactly how you feel, its a long 8 months...


Matilda - Great news for you too, hope you get your BFP in Feb X


x


----------



## Tamrobbo

Fantabulous news Nat :-D Xx

Today is d day or should that be I for injections lol. Gonna do my first one around 5pm, Thinking thats probably the only time im in everyday. 

Have a great weekend everyone X


----------



## XXDDxx

Hi matilda7
I was thinking about u and wondering how u got on.

My bloods are all back now I think and they are all ok.
I'm starting the pill in December then treatment in january aswell. 
Going to be a long wait trying not to think about it to much.
I'm glad ur counselling went well.
What are the next steps for you?
We won't be back to darlington now until after I start DR can't believe we are actually getting going now, been such a long wait.

Dxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Tamrobbo - injection will be fine, you are on your way now!


Donna - Your time will be here before you know it.


x


----------



## Matilda7

Hi Donna - sounds like I'm on pretty much the same schedule as you!  I'm going to start taking the pill in December and they are planning egg collection for the week of 23rd Jan x


----------



## XXDDxx

Sounds like it  iv never been given a date for egg collection so I wonder if I will be the same. How r u feeling? Xxx


----------



## Matilda7

I'm excited, but also quite emotional too, as this is all becoming very real now.  Had a bit of meltdown yesterday about money, which is stupid because that's something that I've already got worked out.  I won't have much of it for many years, but I'll be OK!  Just being a bit irrational I think    How are you feeling? xx


----------



## XXDDxx

I'm ok getting excited but also terrified it doesn't work. I'm at lee evans tnyt so taking my mind off it a lot. We will be the same but I can't imagine anything more important than having our baby so I no we will make it work. Xxx


----------



## Matilda7

Hope you have a good night, try to take your mind off it all a bit x


----------



## XXDDxx

Yeah going to have to keep ourselfs busy for the next two months  I'm always here is you need a chat  xx


----------



## jarjj

It seems to drag on the run up to it but once you start d/regs you on a roll.

I found it very exciting but also a daunting experience.  Wanted it to work but never 100% believed or thought it would.


When you get to 2ww - that feels like forever! 

wishing you both lots of luck with your txs. We've all been through it & we're all here for you.

Xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Morning girls hope you all well

congrates to Nat on ur scan results soooo pleased for you 

I totally agree with what Jarjj said enjoy this incredible journey keep as healthy as you can and when stimming drink plenty of water so important
i cant believe that a year ago i got my BFP how fast that has gone

I have just had my flu vaccine, pd for it at asda 7pds anyone else going through treatment going to do this? i was told last year when got bfp to have it done,so this time ive done it before treatment starts
dont want to get flu whilst having treatment

hope you all have a good sat love to you all

Katie x


----------



## Pigloo

Juicy - You are doing tx number 2 in Jan    - wow you must have some stamina or a really good baby!!  We have been having a hard time with Erica (6months), I don't think I could imagine going through tx again so soon... Hope you get your BFP hun        second time lucky!


I would really love a brother or sister for Erica but DP is adamant 1 is enough, thinks she's put him off lol!!!


xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi Pigloo

I always wanted 2 close together and the fact that in our family pcos and endrometrosis is quite relevant
so having my children when im young is beneficial for me as my mum developed pcos at 26 and had loads of problems
also my lo is extremly good sleeping  7 till 7 ( dont know how i managed that)  from the age of 4wks and has been a very easy baby up till now

I fell 1st time doing eggshare with icsi but might not be so lucky next time and it could take longer
so i thought i wouldnt waste time ive got consultation in 2wks but havnt yet had a period not sure why  so that might prolong things
I do believe if things are meant to be they will be  

Katiex


----------



## Pigloo

Ah how did you manage that a sleeper from 7am to 7pm     


Are you breast feeding, that may be why you haven't had a period? I didn't have one until 5 months after Erica was born.  Also hun, its so soon after having your last baby that your body obviously isn't ready to have another just yet.  I would prob say you should have at least 2  periods before trying just to give yourself and any baby that may implant the best chance, i'm not a doc though!  Have LWC said you can cycle again in Jan?





Good luck   


X


----------



## imthebeckster

Hi girls couldnt find a group for lwc london,had my first consultation 2 weeks ago and hoping to egg share,they said i should be able to start in January xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi Pigloo

Im going for consultation in 2wks and no doubts i will have bloods etc taken but i agree that i would like to have at least 3 afs before starting. LWC said ok to cycle as long as everything ok but again i want my body and mind in good shape so will see what happens certainly wont be unhappy if i have to wait awhile

I only managed a week of breast feeding due to lo having tongue tie had it sniped at 6days old
Little N is a very laid back little chap nothing phases him bet the next one is total opposite  

Katie x


----------



## XXDDxx

welcome imthebeckster.
hope we can help, i actualy seen the consultant from london when i had my consultation she was very nice cant remember her name tho.

juicy27 You have got me wondering now hmmm getting the flu jab before TX sounds like a good idea how did you go about getting your flu jag at asda? its funny i was at lee Evans last week and he made a joke about getting your flu jab whilst doing your shopping i didn't realise you could actually get it there until i seen the sign the other day.

Nat congrats on your results  

Thanks for all the advice girls. i spoke to the clinic yesterday and i start the pill on my next period 14th of November and then i start superfact on the 23rd of January. I'm just trying to work out when to take time off work I'm on holiday over Xmas and new year anyway and I'm due back on the 9th of January, We plan to go and stay in darlington when i start stimming as i think we are in every second day for scans is this right? 
thanks D xxx


----------



## Matilda7

Hi Donna,

The fertility nurse told me that I'd probably have a baseline scan on a Tuesday, a further scan the following Tuesday, then another one the Friday of that same week.  Then they'd probably do egg collection on the Monday or Tuesday of the following week.  Obviously, this could vary depending on how you progress, but those are the standard days that they do the scans on.  What's superfact?  Is 23rd Jan when you're going to start stimming? xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Hi matilda7
I think superfact is the injection to down regulate, I think you only down regulate for 2 weeks I'm not sure. did they tell you when you will get your treatment plan? Its so confusing! Have u heard about any of your other bloods? It took 4 weeks for all of mine to come back. The nurse said the matching process has started and they are just waiting to hear back. D xxx


----------



## Matilda7

Hi Donna,

I only had the rest of my tests last week so not had them back yet.  Need to get my consent forms sent back, then they said they'd match me.  Don't know when I'll get my treatment plan though.  Hope you hear something soon!xx


----------



## XXDDxx

You to matilda7 there is a lot to fill in. I just don't like to keep phoneing them dxx


----------



## nat4353

hiya 

well just popping on to let you know we had our 2nd scan today at clinic and all is well and good !!! im exactly 8.2  thats spot on and the HB was great - so happy think im still in shock think I actually feel happy rather than stressed for the first time ......... still a long way to go but we are on track its been a hard 2 weeks relived that things are still good.


how is everyone xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat


I just remembered you had your second scan today, glad to hear everything is as it should be xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

BRILLIANT news          so so happy for you & DH.

 

Joanne
xx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi everyone,

Not been on for a few weeks so going to have to take some time and read through all the news.

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Nat  I'm really pleased to hear your news that's fab news.

I'm at the clinic for a scan tomorrow then start on the progynova again. Hopefully everything will be ok and cycle in line with my donor! I'll keep you posted. ET scheduled for w/c 21/11. Trying to stay positive.


 to everyone. 

Jx


----------



## XXDDxx

Matilda7.
How r u doing? Have u heard back from the clinic at all? I started the pill yesterday.
Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Matilda7

Hi Donna,

I spoke to the clinic today actually, and started the pill today as well.  Basically I'm just waiting to be matched now, and they hope I'll be able to have treatment in Jan, but it could possibly be Feb if I'm not matched soon enough.  How about you? xx


----------



## jarjj

Hello girls,  
great news that you both started the pill - wishing you both lots of luck with your tx. 
I was on pill for a bit longer than first expected as recipient went on holiday or something- so dates were put back. Well worth it in the end though, as she ended up with twin boys - yeah!

X


----------



## XXDDxx

Hi matilda7
I'm not really sure what is happening. Last I heard was I would be starting to down regulate on the 23rd of dec and they would be sending out my treatment plan soon. That was two weeks ago so I'm not sure if anything has changed. I don't no if I should wait or give them a phone. Atleast we r both on the pill now, altho the pill I'm on made me go loopy on my period and I had to come off it so hope I'm not on it too long.
Jarjj congrats on your twin boys  how did u feel when you were DR? I'm wondering how I will feel over xmas and new year xxx


----------



## jarjj

My recipient had twin boys from my egg donation/share


----------



## XXDDxx

Aw jarjj sorry I read that wrong. That's great did u ask the clinic or did they tell u anyway? Xxx


----------



## jarjj

I asked the clinic after my daughter was born.  they did say they were going to stop letting people know & that I'd have to write to HFEA but the lovely Jackie gave me the amazing/wonderful news that my Recipient had twin boys born from my donation.   
On my 2nd tx my donor unfotunatly didn't get pregnant   but I did. 
x


----------



## XXDDxx

That's great that the first 1 had twins tho. Yeah they mentioned that I would have to write to them to find out. I don't no what I will do. Jackie is lovely she was so nice when we were there. Nothing like the nurses at our nhs clinic. Xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Jackie really is lovely! I didn't want to know if any babies had been born from my donation until i had my own baby to hold. Im glad i did it that way. Don't think id have cope well knowing there was twin boys born if i hadn't had Isla at that point.
Don't get me wrong, Im so happy the recipient has those babies and without egg share i wouldn't have the most precious baby in the world, to me at least. Haha.


----------



## XXDDxx

I kinda feel that way but didn't want to sound selfish. Don't get me wrong I would love it to work for atleast 1 of us xxx


----------



## nat4353

glad all is going well with everyone had another scan at 10+2 and all is well and baba measures 10+4  still worried to death feels very unreal still sicky feeling gone now and not feeling as tired.

had to go london again for more treatment another extremely expensive trip. come off most drugs at 12ish weeks cant wait and have managed to get clexane on repeat px from the 2nd gp i asked.

DH sisters son who was 5 died a few days ago we are all in total shock it all happened so quick. he was sick in the morning then started to fit and less than 24 ours later was brain dead and life support switched off. its just been so devastating feel so sad for dh sister - just makes me think i dont ever want to moan agian

anyway not meaning to depress u all - hope we have some positive stories on thhis board again soon

nat xx


----------



## jarjj

Nat - oh my god! what devastating news. So so so!rry to hear that. The parents must be inconsolable


----------



## jarjj

Sorry my mobile playing up.

Thinking of the parents and all the family at this sad time. 

In my thoughts and prayers, can't imagine 

xx


----------



## kirst01

Nat hun- so so sorry for all the family. Devastating news.    


xx


----------



## MissTC

Hi guys - those of you that remember me   I am back!!    Still no PC until December but can access site via iphone just useless with long posts!!

Nat I am so very sorry that is tragic news    My heart goes out to your family   

Jo, Kirst, Pigloo - Hiya   

Just wanted to share my news with you - you can see from my signature - our FET last November was a success and we finally, after 6 attempts and 6 years of heartbreak, have our miracle twin baby boys!! Tomas and Lewis were born on 9 July 2011 by Emergency CS!!  I cant believe that our dream came true after all this time, and just had to come back and share with you, as I believe it's a true miracle!!

As some of you know we have struggled and struggled and on 5th attempt got BFP just to miscarry at 7wks 3days.  Then last year we succeeded!

I turned 40 in June - one of the embryo's only just survived the thaw and we were told by clinic that they were just putting it back anyway as it hadn't quite perished and couldnt hurt!  And both embryo's indeed survived!!!!

Love and huge hugs to you all, will be reading back to catch up soon as we get our new laptop so that I can do personals!

This was still at LWC Darlington   

Love
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Miss tc
so so lovely to hear from you! I've checked your posts a few times but never saw anything bout your pregnancy - let alone twins! shock horror!

Such wonderful news! truly, truly happy for you! 

if you're on ******** you'll have to add us so we can see your gorgeous fellas. 

Lots of congratulations & hugs to you & your very precious boys!

Joanne

xxxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Miss tc congrats on your twins  fab new.
How is everyone else doing?

Well good new here  the clinic told me today that they have sent out my treatment plan and prescription and iv to order our donor sperm!!! Can't believe it! Its all so real new! First time iv cried because and happy through all this! Xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hello!


Nat - What an waful thing to happen, I can only imagine how your SIL and the family are feeling, especially with Christmas just around the corner.   Hope your drip went ok today, Julie is mad isn't she, that laugh lol!


Miss TC - Wow that's fab news, so so pleased your baby dreams came true, yeah a pic would be lovely.


Donna - great news you are on your way..good luck


----------



## Jules2194

Hi all sorry not been on for a while, been really busy with work, well still am but thought I should make the effort and share my news.

First of all Nat I am really really sorry to hear your news, that is truly tragic. I can't begin to think how you and your family are feeling. Glad to hear everything is progressing well for you.

Jo I hope you are well.

Matilda and Donna, I hope you are both well too. Have you started your treatment now?

Miss TC - congratulations that's wonderful news.

Well, my donor lady had her egg collection on Tuesday, they collected 26 eggs, that's 13 for me, couldn't believe it absolutely amazing after we only got 3 last time and none the time before! To top it all off on Wednesday the embryologist phoned to say that all 13 had fertilised although a couple were a little weak. Just hope this is our time. My ET is Sunday morning 9am. So excited but don't want to get my hopes up too much for them to be dashed again in 2 weeks, although I am definately very much more positive this time. Fingers crossed. Got to ring LWC later today to see how the embies are doing..........
   

Jules


----------



## kirst01

MISS TC-= fab news...it just shows never to give up. So pleased for you hun
xxxxxx


----------



## Matilda7

Jules, that's really good news, any updates on your embies from today?

Donna, glad you've got started!  Do you know all your dates for stimming, egg collection, etc?  I'm still waiting to be matched, I'm thinking it might be February before I start now x


----------



## XXDDxx

That sounds fantastic jules! Good luck xxx
Matilda 7
Yeah I start dr on the 23rd of dec, I'm in for a scan and bloods on the 3rd of January to start stims. Egg collection and transfer is week commencing the 16th of January.
You never no because they didn't have a match for me on tue when I asked then got an email to say they had found 1 on thur and got my plan and prescription today.
Donna.xxxx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi girls, got an update earlier today, 7 out of the 13 are "good", a couple haven't split and the others haven't got as many cells but still may develop, so fingers crossed by Sunday we have 2 to transfer and a few to freeze.

Donna great to hear you've got your plan. January will soon be here.

Jx


----------



## Jules2194

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

E/T yesterday morning. 2 embies transferred one really good one and other grade 2. All others but one didn't survive. Will get a call today to see whether remaining one is suitable for freezing but wasn't looking hopeful.     Test date 8th December!!

After enjoyed taking cousin's 2 year old on Santa train from Haworth. It was lovely.

Anyway have a great week everyone

Jules


----------



## XXDDxx

That's great jules. Good luck xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Jules - I hope you get the best Xmas present ever


----------



## jarjj

Ditto what p says,
hope this xmas is your best ever!
Thinking of you
Xxx


----------



## Jules2194

Thanks everyone. I'm trying to stay positive but have started getting the period signs already. Feel extremely tired and cannot sleep tonight as you can see by the time. Don't know if I'm starting with a cold or not or whether it's the treatment? Time will tell I guess. Test date week tomorrow encounting.................

        

Jxx


----------



## jarjj

We're all thinking of you & praying for a bfp. With you all the way, always here if you need to talk

xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Thinking about you and wishing you lots of luck xxxx


----------



## Jules2194

Just checking in. Hope everyone is ok.

Well test date is tomorrow. Last night I ended up crying myself to sleep. I went to the loo just before bed and there was blood when I wiped.There wasn't much but very dark. I've been getting AF cramps on and off for a while now and on Sunday I got out of bed and ended up bent over in pain as though someone had stabbed me in the stomach. I'm really really scared now that this is not a good sign.

I've been frantically searching the internet for information on spotting. Could this be what it is or is it too late down the line? Feeling really sick at the minute and really down.


----------



## XXDDxx

Aww jules big hugs! I hope someone is along soon to answer your questions xxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Aww jules big hugs! I hope someone is along soon to answer your questions xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Have you tested??

I would do test today - either way I'd also ring clinic and ask for their advice.

Let us know how you get on, thinking of you,
  

Joanne
xx


----------



## Jules2194

Not tested going to hang on until tomorrow. Spoken to the clinic they have told me to rest for a couple of days and to take another pessary mid afternoon.

So just done my final bit of work and now I'm off for a lie down.

Thanks for your support guys appreciate it.


----------



## jarjj

Yep rest up -        tomorrow brings BFP.

Don't know how you're resisting not testing   - I'd have been tested for the last 5 days! lol
 
Joanne

xx


----------



## MissTC

Hi guys   

Am at mums today, hence the post!  Our laptop is being bought for us as a Xmas present and therefore we won't have it till then    My iphone is useless for posting on here, it's far to slow and loses internet connection all the time!

Jo - honey message me you name/details so I can search for you on ******** to add you or you look for me?  I am Tracy Clarkson and the picture is of me and my OH - me in a black and white dress and blond hair tied up.

Jules - oh hun don't despair     I had a bit of spotting before my BFP and I also had massive stabbing pain down below about 3 days before I tested!!  Am praying you get your BFP in the morning    

Love to all - hope your Christmas plans are going ok

Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## Jules2194

Tracey. Thanks for your reassurance it is such a worrying time. I'm dreading doing the test.  scared it wll be negative again. I'm so hoping we will have the best xmas present ever
  

Jules


----------



## Matilda7

Good luck for tomorrow Jules xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jules - Really hope you get your BFP tomorrow, like Jo says i don't know how you have resisted testing but as long as you have taken another pessary that's a good thing.  If you get a BFP tomorrow    you want to get your progesterone levels checked ASAP to make sure its not too low that will case bleeding.  If it is low ask the clinic for some Gestone injections.


P xx


----------



## Jules2194

P thanks for the advice. Not sure what the procedure is when get positive result ? 

All I know is that I would need a scan in 2 weeks


----------



## jarjj

Morning everyone

just checking in if any news from jules?? thinking of you Xxx

has anyone heard from Nat? see by her profile she over 13wks now - yeah!!

Xx


----------



## Jules2194

OMG I'm gonna be a mum. Can't believe it! Totally shocked......


----------



## Jules2194

Fantastic news Rachel. a BFP for Xmas.    

Get your feet up. I'm on bed rest also


----------



## jarjj

Amazing news!

So happy for you both!

Joanne

xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Ahhhh congrats jules   you must be over the moon xxxxxx


----------



## MissTC

Fantastic news!!! So happy for you both!! Xxxx


----------



## Matilda7

Congratulations Jules!

Well, I've been matched with a recipient and will be starting to down reg at the end of the month, with EC w/c 23rd Jan!  It all seems very real now! xx


----------



## XXDDxx

That's great Matilda . I got all my drugs and treatment plan last week. Good luck xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Congrats Jules     


Hows the bleeding has it stopped?


Great news Matilda xxxx


P x


----------



## kirst01

Congrats Jules- so so pleased for you hun xxxxxx


----------



## frazermic

Just popping on to say Merry Christmas to your all, As im away for christmas and we dont have internet
x


----------



## kirst01

Merry Christmas Girls..hope everyone has a lovely day


xxxxx


----------



## Matilda7

Hi everyone, hope you've all had a lovely Christmas. I start DR on Friday and EC is scheduled for w/c 23rd Jan. I just wanted to ask about your experiences of EC - I don't have anybody to come with me but will be staying in the Premier Inn across the road from the clinic and plan to just go back there after EC and sleep/rest for the rest of the day and drive home the following day. Do you think the clinic will be OK with this or will they insist on me having someone pick me up? Xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

They usually like you to have someone with you for the first 24 hours in case of a severe reaction to the sedation or bleeding emergency (which is rare, but can happen). I would double check with them what their policy currently is.

A friend of mine hired a carer for the day to be with her after egg collection from a care agency as she did not have anyone she could ask to be with her.

My first egg collection I had my DH with me and I was in a lot of pain as I had 22 eggs collected. The second time he could not be there and a friend I met from this website came with me and accompanied me home, where my elderly neighbour took over until my DH came home from work. That time I was fine after 10 eggs collected and hardly any pain, just a little dizziness. You just never know.


----------



## nat4353

hello all

hope you all had a great xmas 

wow jules fantastic news xxxx

afm all going well so far - feeling exausted dizzy and sick but not complaining at all - we have sexing scan tomorrow - still not sure when this will sink in for 
me but will let u all know how we get on tomorrow xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat

My prediction is a girl, or maybe a boy! lol - either way a lovely, healthy baby!        

xx


----------



## Matilda7

Good luck for tomorrow Nat!

Mistletoe - thanks for your reply.  Do you know where your friend hired the carer from? xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Matilda7

Is it today u start? Good luck if it is. Xxxx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi Matilda7

I dont know if this would be any help to you my mum reads this message board and she said she would be glad to help, I went through the single sperm donor egg share route like you at darlington and my mum was with me every step of the way so she knows what to expect and how to help. She is also a nurse and all the staff know us well lol. We live in Darlington and am only 5 mins up the road from the clinic. Private message me if we can help because we would love too  

Juicy


----------



## XXDDxx

Juicy27
You just made me cry. What an amazing thing for you and your mum to offer to do. I just can't get over how wonderful everyone is on here. Xxxxx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi XXDONNAXX

Aww thankyou its just nice to help someone else on here as i got so much support whilst i was going through treatment its nice to give back wouldnt want anyone to be on there own. 

hope all is going well with urself not long now and good luck,will be reading your progress lol 

take care

Katie xx


----------



## Matilda7

Katie, I've just sent you a PM, and you've just made me cry too! X

Donna, yes I start DR today, 1st injection tonight! I'm a bit nervous that I'm not going to do it right! How's your DR going, any side effects?x


----------



## XXDDxx

Don't be nervous hun, I don't feel anything when the needle goes in. As few things iv learned 1. Don't watch the needle go in, when I watch it I can't get it through the skin. 2 push the stuff in very slowly, it nips a little at first. 3. When u grab the fatty bit to put the needle in hold it loosely I ended up with a bruise from squeezing it too tight. Honestly it is so easy and not any where near as bad as I thought. 
My side affects have been ok, slight headache and maybe a little tired but nothing that bad. I do feel worse at night after iv done my injection so I end up in bed by about half 9. Xxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Juicy

How VERY kind of you and your Mam, if I was any nearer or drove I would have helped out aswell - but I'm an hrs drive from Darlington sorry  

Nat - Have I missed news from Gender Scan

Joanne

xx


----------



## Matilda7

Thank you Joanne x


----------



## XXDDxx

Let me no how ur injection is hunni. Xxxxx


----------



## Matilda7

Will do Donna - am only doing it at 10pm though.  I've decided on that time as I know I can be home by that time each night that I have to do it.  I've got a few family events happening while I'm cycling so am making sure I have enough time to get home!  What time do you do yours? xx


----------



## XXDDxx

I do mine at 7pm hunni. They told me to do it between 5pm and 9pm. Xxxx


----------



## Matilda7

My treatment plan says ideally do it between 5pm-9pm too, but I'm thinking 10pm won't really make much difference?  Hope not anyway!  i might have a rethink and do it at 9pm x


----------



## XXDDxx

I don't no if it will, if it just says ideally I wouldn't worry too much. Xxxx


----------



## katben

Hey everyone!

Please can I join this thread? I'm egg sharing at LWC Darlington...started DR on 23rd Dec, was supposed to have baseline today but no sign of AF yet 

Donna - how was your baseline hun? All ok?

Hi everyone else..it's lovely to see such kind caring people on here


----------



## XXDDxx

Hi katben.
It went well, but my recipient doesn't have her scan till tmo so should hopefully start stimms tmo nyt. Were u on the pill? Xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Good luck ladies

xx


----------



## katben

Hi Donna! No I wasn't on the pill as had problems with microgynon when I was younger. AF arrived today though (never thought I would be glad to see it!!) so having baseline tomorrow! Good luck for your stimms...drink plently of water! 

Thanks Jarjj 

xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Katben.
The pill doesn't agree with me either and I ended up really depressed with it, felt so much better when I came off it, I was worse on the pill than I am down regulating. Good luck with ur scan tomorrow hun. I seem to have lost the dec-jan cycle thread. Xxxxx


----------



## katben

Donna, yeah I can't seem to post on it either... just asked if I can join the jan/feb one instead! Did they tell you to eat lots of protein(chicken, fish, cheese and eggs)? It wasn't mentioned to me on my first cycle until I went for my second scan. They also said that a bottle of lucozade sport 2-3 times a week can help. and I've read on here that sitting with a hot water bottle on your tummy helps the follies grow  xx


----------



## XXDDxx

They said about protein and cutting down on caffeine and drinking lots of water. Hmm lucazade? The sport or the fizzy stuff? I don't like the fizzy stuff. That could help give me energy if I'm not having caffeine. I also read on here and on my zita west book to sit with a hot water bottle on my tummy as often as possible, but after embrio transfer not hot baths or hot water bottles I'll double check that in my book. Xxxx


----------



## katben

I cut caffiene out ages ago as it was giving me palpitations... just drink decaf now, or, lately peppermint tea as I've been really bloated (think it's the dr meds)  caffiene withdrawal can be nasty though! No, the sport, not the fizzy stuff.. I like the raspberry one! No, not hot water bottles or hot baths after ET..I was too scared to have a bath at all after my last ET!!  Think I might also switch the electric blanket off this time... DH not going to be best pleased with that manouvre!! Which nurse do you usally see.. I have Helen, she's lovely  xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Iv seen jackie, but it was a dark haired girl the last time, can't remember her name tho, they have all been really nice. I don't drink a lot of caffeine really, I don't drink coffee at all. I was drinking a lot of red bull when I was at work but iv stopped that, I'm still drinking tea, I love a cup of tea. I'm sooo worried about not drinking enough water, I drink a lot of water any way but worried its not enough lol. Xxxx


----------



## Jules2194

Happy New Year ladies, sorry not been on for a while, need to read back through the posts.

Hope everyone is well.

Katben - welcome to you. Good luck with the scan tomorrow
Donna, Matilda, hope everything is going well for you now the treatment has started

AFM - Had scan yesterday, little one is measuring at 13.9mm 7+5 and clinic confirmed it looks like I've also lost a twin which is really sad. Having the trauma I went through over Christmas I was expecting there to be no baby at all. Started bleeding quite heavily and losing massive clots on Xmas Eve heavily ended up in A&E at 10pm they couldn't do anything, other than do a pregnancy test and tell me the result was still positive. They said may still be positive even if have miscarried!! I had to wait until the 28th Dec to go to local EPU for a scan I was absolutely in bits had to wait an hour when got there! Thankfully they found a heartbeat and confirmed the baby was 8.9mm. I can't tell you how relieved I was I couldn't stop crying. So the baby has grown quite a bit in only a week. So excited now although I have to go back to LWC on 16th for a futher scan as it looks like there is a pool of blood still there.  With all the trouble I've had it's got to be a boy!!

Has anyone else experienced this?

Jx


----------



## XXDDxx

Aww jules, so sorry you have had such an awful time over xmas, big hugs to u hunni. Hope someone comes along to answer your questions soon. Xxxxx


----------



## katben

Bless you Jules... what an awful time you've had ... fingers crossed for your little fighter.. much love!

Donna - Helen has dark hair!! Don't think the odd cup of tea will do anything awful!

Thanks for all the well wishes xxx


----------



## jarjj

I also had alot of bleeding, a&e & epau visits. i was found to have a haematoma which caused the  bleeding. 

as you can see Isla was a twin, which i lost at 14wks. i only had 12wks scan - we knew the baby that died had bowel outside of body & i would need regular scans to check this but never expected to loose baby.

sending you hugs

xx


----------



## DJCJ

Hi Ladies,
Hope you don't mind if I just butt in here a sec, but has anyone done an Antagonist protocol with LWC? I'm not doing egg share so don't know if this has a bearing on your protocol. All previous cycles have been long protocol and always yielded 10-12 eggs but with less than 50% fertilization so the suggestion is that its time to try something new...we're a bit nervous about the impact that it may have on egg quality, so just wondered if anyone has done antagonist only or has done both protocols and how they compared. Anyway, any info would be appreciated.  

Thanks!
DJ x


----------



## Jules2194

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is well. 

Got discharged from LWC today. Bit scarey.  Haematoma is receding and baby is doing just fine. It is now measuring 27.5mm and you could see it wriggling it's arms and legs around. All exciting...

Midwife appointment Wednesday so fingers crosssed for then.

Jules


----------



## nat4353

just popping on too see how everyone is - great news on the few bfps that i have seen xxxx

all good here and going well xxx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi everyone, hope everyone is doing ok.

Just an update from me.

Had my 12 week scan last week although I'm, now 14 weeks today. Everything ok baby was doing a little dance and now measuring 69.2mm. Can't believe how much it's grown. Waiting for results of Nuchal scan through the post hopefully will be anyday now.

Incidentally there isn't much activity on here, is there something I don't know

Julesxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Hi jules.
That great news  bet u r over the moon. 
It has been very quite on here.
Unfortunately I only got 8 eggs, so donated them all and ready to go again myself soon. Xxxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Hi.
Just wondered if anyone could help, how do u find out if your recipient got preg? And what everyones thoughts were on finding out. Xxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

I emailed the clinic - Jackie found out for me. if not you can write to hfea.i purposefully didn't want to find out until i had my own baby in my arms - Im glad i stuck with that decision.

i was told that twins boys were born.from my first donation - I'll be honest i really felt strange, maybe even upset in a way.  i think this was probably because isla was a twin & i was probably a bit jealous.

it was such a strange feeling knowing that 2 baby boys that were genetically part.of.me where out there - was thinking will they look.for me when they're 18.

i did post on here about it & spoke to a few lovely ladies who were recipients & explained that they were eternally grateful for their gift of children.  was very heart warming & i cried when i read their messages.

at the end of the day without recipients i would never have had the chance to have our beautiful most precious daughter, isla & likewise Im eternally grateful for that.

x


----------



## XXDDxx

I totally agree with u there, it is a nice feeling to no that I may had made another ladys dreams come true! The problem is I'm not preg and I dunno how I would feel. Like u say though I wouldn't b having ivf with out that other lady's help. 
I'm not sure if I should maybe wait until I get my cycle out the way. Xxxxx


----------



## Jules2194

Donna, that's a really lovely thing you've done. As a recipient I will be enternally grateful to the lady that donated to me and the man who donated his sperm. I've not found out whether the donor got pregnant. I think I'd like to know, however one way or another I'm always going to be conscious that my child has another sibling(s) out there that they may never know. It is a very strange feeling.

When do you start your next cycle?

Got the nuchal scan results back a couple of days ago 1 in 14,600ish chance which is a really good result. I can't wait now for my 20 week scan and to feel my little one moving about.

Jx


----------



## Matilda7

Donna, I asked the clinic and they said they couldn't tell me, which seems strange as I know they've definitely told people in the past.  Does anyone know if there's been a change in the law? xx


----------



## jarjj

When i originally had tx i was told ithey didn't tell you but that a yr after tx i could contact hfea & they would let me know if any live babies were born from my donation.


----------



## kirst01

Hi everyone..
Jules...such an exciting time for you!!   
Donna- its a lovely thing you did donating all your eggs, very kind of you.   
P, Nat & Jo     
Anyone I have missed- hi!!

I think I can honestly say I have had the worst 2 weeks ever. DH has colitis which has been under control for years. Anyhow, he got gastroenterits, which flared the colitis up, so now he has just had a total colectomy with ileostomy, so has to have a bag for at least a year.  I just dont know what to do or who to talk to. I am trying to be so supportive, but it is so hard! I am so angry at the doctors as they decided to not try him on another steroid (he was on streoids for 5 days, they did work but then stopped,), just to go straight to an operation. So i have spent the last 2 weeks in the hospital. and to top it all we were planning IVF round 6 for June, but apparently the anesthetic can kill all sperm and as it takes 3 months to make new we might be pushing it!! Looks like it will now be september!! 

Hope everyone is well, im off up the hospital again soon!! 

xxxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Matilda - I don't think they are supposed to tell you, you are supposed to go through the proper channels i.e. the HFEA so maybe they have just decided to follow the rules.  Try contacting the HFEA for advice.


Kirst - Aw really sorry to hear your news, I hope your hubby will make a speedy recovery.  Its so hard waiting to go again, September must seem like forever away to you.   


P


----------



## Jules2194

Hi everyone,

sorry to hear your news Kirst, it sounds like you are going through a really tough time. I hope your DH recovers soon. September will soon be here, however it must be really frustrating for you when you just want to get on with it and especially when tx all been planned.

When I last saw the consultant they brought my date forward by 4 days and told me that I would definately be induced. Has anyone else found this with IVF births or been told the same? They told me that once get to 40 weeks that's it want to get the baby out! Not sure i'm looking forward to that. Guess it gives me a definate date for finishing work though.....

Have a great weekend everyone. 

Jx


----------



## Pigloo

Jules - I was induced on 27th April mu due date was 25th.  I pushed to be induced as I had heard that some consultants do this for IVF pregs due to risk of placenta packing in early.  I gave birth on the 29th.


My consultant just wanted to let nature take its course but I didn't want to chance it, plus i was huge and so uncomfortable, it couldn't' bear to think about going two weeks over.


----------



## jarjj

I was never told I would be induced -never given the option or it mentioned. thankfully I was VERY lucky and gave birth just after 37wks!


----------



## natclare

@Mathilda Just to let you know my clinic (Lister) told me yesterday the outcome of my January egg share when I asked. This was that the recipient fell pregnant ok but miscarried. The answer was quite forthcoming but clearly there's a line they won't cross. I was asking questions like "but were my eggs ok? was that the reason?" and was told "your eggs were perfect. She has other problems". This is all I really wanted to know and of course if a baby is born as a result of my donation. I realised she may still have frozen embryos to use at a later date and didn't ask them if this was the case but I'll ask next time.


----------



## snowwhite44

Hello ladies

I am about to start 2nd cycle of ivf/egg sharing and would like to go to lwc darlington. i have previously egg shared and was successful first time however my last clinic was in london and is too far for me to travel now i have my 1yr old son, it would not be fair on him with all the flights etc.

I called darlington to book 1st consultation yesterday and was a bit shocked to be asked for the £250 there and then over the phone as my last clinic you paid afterwards. Can i just ask if this is common practice and did everyone have to do this?

Thanks in advance i really like the stats and reviews for lwc darlington its my 1st choice just a bit put of yesterday and would like to hear that this is the case for everyone to pay before 1st app.

xxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi snowwhite44, I paid after the consultation, I always pay after I have had things done! 

Good luck    

Kirst xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Snow white.
My consultation was free because I went to the open day and then booked an appointment there. Have a look on there website and see if they still do a free consultation if u go to the open day. Xxxx


----------



## Candie2

Hi Snowwhite44,

Yes, I must admit that I was a bit shocked at the speed that Darlington asked for payment. I've never had a clinic ask so forcefully. I phoned last month to book an initial consultation to be an egg recipient and before I had a chance to discuss the appointment I was being asked for my credit card details. This coupled with the fact that Darlington now has a much longer waiting list has made us decide to go with CRM who have been lovely. We did also consider Altrui but decided on CRM in the end.

Candie


----------



## nat4353

Hello strangers

Thought id pop on and see how everyone is doing as its been rather a while - really hope everyone is doing well ( ill flick back a few pages in a min )

kirst - what u up to hows it all going

jo - wedding plans going well - whens the big day

pigloo - hows Erica and everything doing xxx

jules - not too long to go - hows it been so far


afm ............ only 3 weeks left eeekkk so not sorted at all !!! 

nat xxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat -


Can't believe you only have 3 weeks left!  Erica was 1 a few weeks ago, shes nearly walking now   


Hope all goes well.


P xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi everyone
jo- How was the hen night? When is the big day?? 
Nat- my god..3 weeks, that has flown!
P- hows erica??

everyone else- hope you are all doing well!!    

xxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Kirst 


Erica is fine, time is flying!


How are you? I'm lost off with where you are with tx etc?


P xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi P
Just   naturally for now.....give DH time to recover fully from op..and me to loose some more weight. Still hopin for Txg around aug/Sept this year!! (well, hoping I wont need tx cos will get BPF naturally)-I can hope!!!
Girl at work started trying same time as me...she gave birth to number 3 last night!! 

xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Aw Kirst you will get your BFP i'm sure!   


P xx


----------



## kirst01

Hope so!!! Im sure I'll get there in the end!!!         

xxxx


----------



## dawntodd

Had my first consultation last Thursday on the 24 of may  .Had bloods done and scan and had a few follies so gonna be put on a low dose when treatment starts. Just waiting for Sarah to email me an appointment for counselling as there fully booked,jackie thinks it will be august time treatment starts


----------



## Pepper07

Hi Everyone

I am due to start my egg share cycle as a donor this month - I have been looking through all the paperwork and trying to make the decision on whether to have 1 embie or 2 put back in.... I am in my late twenties, have had a previous successful ICSI Cycle and one failed frozen cycle. Can anybody give me a little advice, will it lessen my chances if I only have one put back in? 

Thanks xx


----------



## dawntodd

Hi got my counselling appointment next week for egg share just wondering if anyone could give me some info on what questions they ask


----------



## Gremlinn

hiya. Don't worry the councilor is lovely. we were worried and thought she would grill us on our relationship and lifestyle and would judge us (not that we have anything to hide i might add) just thought oh will she think it weird we've kept treatment a secret? would she think the welfare of the child would be compromised by us having two dogs? lol stupid really! but she just wanted to make sure we were happy with the decision we made and that we understood the implications of our decision to egg share. she went over with us exactly what information any children conceived with my eggs could get at 16 and then at 18 and highlighted the importance of updating where we live etc she didn't ask us many questions to be honest it felt just like a chat. hope all goes well xx


----------



## Tamrobbo

I did a cycle of egg share back in oct (donated all eggs due to only having 7) and then did my cycle in feb/march this year. The staff were all amazing and did a fantastic job as I am now 18 weeks


----------



## deblovescats

Hi
I thought I'd join this thread as I'm in the process of undergoing treatment as a recipient at LWC. Excited but scared too. I never expected to geta donor so quickly - 6 weeks!
I'm doing DR with microgynon and have baseline scan on 9th July so fingers crossed, treatment scheduled provisionally for w/c 23rd July.


----------



## Jules2194

Hi all,

Just thought I'd drop in and see how everyone is doing. Not been on here for ages. 

Well only 6 weeks to go now until my induction on 13th August. Starting to get nervous now about the birth. Can't believe how quickly time has flown.

Got our final scan on Monday at 34 weeks so will be the last time we see our little girl before we actually get to meet her. Can't wait....

We've completed our antenatal classes this week and had a tour of the delivery suite at the hospital so all seeming very very real now. Got the nursery ready and my bag almost packed just have to wait......

Good look to all the newbies that are undergoing treatment I'm sure it will all work out just fine for you.


Jules xxx


----------



## marylukie

Hi All

    Its been a long time since I have been on here ! We had our icsi treatment at the LWC Darlo resulting in our little boy Luke,who is now 25 months old and in the process of demolishing our house, he is the bees knees. We have 2 frosties left and plan to use them this year ( when I can whip my BMI into shape ).
    For anyone who is in two minds as to whether or not go for the icsi treatment,all I can say is that it works and believe in it. Can I also add that the staff at the Darlo clinic are fantastic. From start to finish they treat us with the utmost respect and they did exactly as they said they would. Very trustworthy and professional. My Husband would like to highlight Sharon Stone, Jackie,he has never forgotton the process he went through!
    Good luck to all you ladies in waiting.
        Marylukie


----------



## deblovescats

glad to hear it worked - fingers crossed for your next attempt
off to LWC Darlington for baseline scan tomorrow, fingers crossed!
GOing for DD
Deb


----------



## djjim22

Anyone currently egg sharing or about to start at LWC?xx


----------

